# Forum Des Râleuses et de Râleurs (4)



## TibomonG4 (1 Juillet 2004)

PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF   


Ici on râle, on écrit des onomatopées pour se défouler.


----------



## Cillian (1 Juillet 2004)

NOOOOOONNNNNNNN! PAAAAAAAAS CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2004)

et benh pas trop tôt


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juillet 2004)

C'était plus possible il fallait un défouloir


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2004)

depuis le temps que l'on se retenait de râler   
obligé d'être polis avec tout le monde   
et bienvenu sur macgé, et nanni et nananere   
et va y que je ta balance un , mon       ouais   
ras le bol   j'ai besoin de respirer de râaaaaaaalllllleeeeer


----------



## Cillian (1 Juillet 2004)

De toute façon il faut qu' ça pète tôt ou tard.
Et puis ça soulage.


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2004)

Grrrrrrrrr j'aime pas les râleurs


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2004)

Bouh?


----------



## Anonyme. (2 Juillet 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon il faut qu' ça pète tôt ou tard.
> Et puis ça soulage.



prout


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2004)

Tu fais chier Anonyme, ca pue maintenant


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Juillet 2004)

ARGHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Hummm a fait du bien


----------



## Anonyme. (2 Juillet 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ARGHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Hummm a fait du bien



il fait çà en douce lui .. pschiiiit


----------



## Anonyme. (2 Juillet 2004)

Test


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Juillet 2004)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> ... pschiiiit




Je dirais même plus : BLurrrpsssss !


----------



## Anonyme. (2 Juillet 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais même plus : BLurrrpsssss !



ca c'est le retour du concombre le matin


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Juillet 2004)

hee oui, comme le dit l'adage :

Concombre le soir... Rototo dans le noir
Concombre le midi... tu en mengeras jusqu'à minuit
Concombre le matin... faut vraiment avoir faim !

Ceci dit... j'ai un secret pour bien me digérer...
demandez si vous le voulez...


----------



## ginette107 (2 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bouh?




j'ai eu peur


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bouh?


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2004)

:love:


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2004)

Et voila ils ont detourné le post


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2004)

Ben quoi ??? c'est un post pour raler alors je rale


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2004)

J'ai jamais dit le contraire


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2004)

Pfiuuuuuuuuuuuu jamais content celui la


----------



## Silverscreen (2 Juillet 2004)

Bon sang c'est pas bientôt fini la causette, ici ON RÄLE !
Ggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrouaaaaaaaaargh !

C'est bon vous pouvez reprendre, ça va mieux. Merci Messieurs-dames


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2004)

Il va pas nous gonfler le boudin lui non plus


----------



## duracel (2 Juillet 2004)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrRRRR


----------



## naas (2 Juillet 2004)

trop de petits raleurs ici   
les newbies raleurs on rale en rouge   
on rigole pas ici compris   
on rale et c'est tout   
ca me fait deja assez raler de voir les ogm envahir nos assiettes   
faudrais pas non plus que les mog  viennent rigoler ici


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> trop de petits raleurs ici
> les newbies raleurs on rale en rouge
> on rigole pas ici compris
> on rale et c'est tout
> ...


 Roooooooh on a le droit de pas savoir raler comme toi aussi 
 Faut toujours faire comme toi t'as envie c'est lourd a force


----------



## duracel (2 Juillet 2004)

c'est dur d'être un noob    
mais si y'a un type qui a un problème c'est tant pis pour lui


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Roooooooh on a le droit de pas savoir raler comme toi aussi
> Faut toujours faire comme toi t'as envie c'est lourd a force



Ben moi pour l'instant je suis dans l'obligation de faire comme la machine à coup de boule l'a décidé et ça m'énerve   Interdiction de 24 heures


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi pour l'instant je suis dans l'obligation de faire comme la machine à coup de boule l'a décidé et ça m'énerve  Interdiction de 24 heures


 Oui y'a ca aussi qui me gonfle ici


----------



## twk (2 Juillet 2004)

bon c'est pas bientôt finit de râler, moi va falloir que j'aille preparer mes affaires pour vous savez où...pour aller en angleterre chez nos amis les rosbifs


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2004)

Silverscreen a dit:
			
		

> Ggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrouaaaaaaaaargh !


Joli


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Oui y'a ca aussi qui me gonfle ici


Moi aussi


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrRRRR


Normalement avec duracell ça dure plus longtemps


----------



## twk (2 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Joli


 
je peut faire mieux


GRooOOOOOOooooooOOOOOOuuuuuuuuuuuuuUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUaaaaAAAAAArrrRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrGGGhhhhhHH !!!!


----------



## naas (2 Juillet 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> je peut faire mieux
> 
> 
> GRooOOOOOOooooooOOOOOOuuuuuuuuuuuuuUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUaaaaAAAAAArrrRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrGGGhhhhhHH !!!!


très joli  j'apprécie le style  :love:


----------



## twk (2 Juillet 2004)

donne moi un coup de boule


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2004)

bof, c'est rien qu'une imitation un peu améliorée


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juillet 2004)

Non mais!


----------



## twk (2 Juillet 2004)

j'arrive pas a le lire tu l'a fait exprés


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juillet 2004)

Pour ceux qui ont des problèmes de lecture    : ****http://perso.wanadoo.fr/boloky/crianimal/cri56.wav****


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juillet 2004)

Et plutôt deux fois qu'une


----------



## lumai (2 Juillet 2004)

Z'avez pas fini d'feuler, là-d'dans !!!


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2004)

Voila, on etait tranquille en train de raler et faut qu'on vienne nous deranger


----------



## twk (2 Juillet 2004)

j'arrive toujours pas a le lire ie c'est vraiment nul


----------



## loustic (2 Juillet 2004)

C'est quoi cette bande de râleurs​ qui sont pas foutus de râler ?​ Hein ???​


----------



## twk (2 Juillet 2004)

et toi avec ta signature bienveillante qu'est ce que tu vient la ramener


----------



## loustic (2 Juillet 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> et toi avec ta signature bienveillante qu'est ce que tu vient la ramener


Tu peux parler avec ta signature de bébé. Va donc php !


----------



## twk (2 Juillet 2004)

qu'est ce que t'a contre le php petit joueur je toucher déja le html quand tu étais foetus


----------



## loustic (2 Juillet 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce que t'a contre le php petit joueur je toucher déja le html quand tu étais foetus


Si donc tu es plus que centenaire, tu ferais mieux de la boucler.
Les prothèses sont fragiles.


----------



## Anonyme. (2 Juillet 2004)

pas encore fermés ?


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2004)

20 en physique au Bac, je me suis fait saquer !


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Juillet 2004)

Y a pas le thread du plaisir, du bonheur ou un truc dans le genre dans les parages? :love:


----------



## Anonyme. (3 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas le thread du plaisir, du bonheur ou un truc dans le genre dans les parages? :love:



ici


----------



## Gilbertus (3 Juillet 2004)

C'est quoi ce délire?  Maintenant il y a un Forum pour Des Râleuses et de Râleurs?  et puis quoi encore : un Forum pour les gens heureux, un Forum pour les Gens Célébre  un Forum pour les Troll? 

Je croyez qu'en arrivant sur MacGénération c'était sérieux, avec plein de Forum Interressant? Et là il y a un Forum pour 

Je vais retourner dans mon antre puisque c'est comme ça?


----------



## ginette107 (3 Juillet 2004)

je râle à cause d'un voisin abruti  

Hier, chez moi les plombs ont sauté. Lorsque j'ai voulu réenclencher mon compteur impossible d'y accéder. Le compteur se trouve derrière la porte du palier de mon voisin.
Mon voisin ferme systématiquela porte alors que ce n'est qu'un palier  
bref plus d'électricité...il est 15h
Pas de voisin dans les parages...  
Quand je sonne j 'entends son chien hurlé, je me dis bon il va bien finir par rentrer.
Je dois partir(19h), je lui laisse un mot amicalement sur la porte, en lui demandant si il serait possible qui réenclenche l'électricité ou qu'il laisse sa porte ouverte.
Je rentre à minuit, pas d'électricité   porte de palier fermé
et un mot glissé sous ma porte:" Pour info EDF est en grève ... tu es pas la seule a ne plus avoir de courant! si tu veux la clé demande à bonnet..."( bonnet c'est l'agence)

Bref un voisin très abruti pour pensezque EDf sévit sur mon appart c'est tout... il y avait l'électricité partout ailleurs 
et puis si il ne voulait pas laisser sa porte ouverte il aurait pu au moins appuyer sur le bouton bref il faut pas avoir fait science -po pour remmettre un compteur en route  
Un vendredi soir à minuit je ne risquais pas de joindre mon agence(ouverture du lundi au vendredi)
bien sûr mon voisin n'était pas chez lui  Donc après appel aux flis qui m'on dit qu'ils ne pouvaient rien faire...et qui m'ont sugéré de forcer le serrure cela me couterait au pire qu'une serrure moins cher que de faire venir un serrurier...
J'ai forcé la serrure pour pouvoir avoir de l'électricité ce week end


----------



## loustic (3 Juillet 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> je râle à cause d'un voisin abruti
> ...J'ai forcé la serrure pour pouvoir avoir de l'électricité ce week end


Pauvre !
Rien que d'y penser on a les poils de la serrure qui se hérissent aussi.


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Juillet 2004)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> ici


Merci en tout cas  ça mérite bien un petit coup de boule ça! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2004)

Chers coud'bouleuses et coud'bouleurs,
Il s'avère que l'indice du coup de boule s'est effondré lors de la mise à jour. Nous sommes en récession  et notre pouvoir de coud'boule s'effrondre... 
Je vous propose donc une manifestation virtuelle sous la forme de posts dans lesquels vous écumerez de rage contre la machine à coud'boule....


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Voui c'est une honte :sad: :sad:
Revalorisons le prix du coup de boule, les petits producteurs courent a la ruine


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Chers coud'bouleuses et coud'bouleurs...
> Je vous propose donc une manifestation virtuelle sous la forme de posts dans lesquels vous écumerez de rage contre la machine à coud'boule....


Encore une manif !  On voudrait aussi
*une manif anti-manif*.


----------



## naas (7 Juillet 2004)

non non non aux coups de boules, preferez le coup de la boulette  :love:


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

C'est qui la boulette ?


----------



## naas (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui la boulette ?


c'ets celle que l'on trouve jamais a la fin


----------



## evergreen (9 Juillet 2004)

bon ben là j'ai vraiment besoin de me defouler  


ggggggggGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
RRRRRRRRHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooo
PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPUUUUUUUUUUU**************************NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN      
HHHHHHAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
:casse:


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'ets celle que l'on trouve jamais a la fin


 Ah ben voui, j'suis etourdi des fois, bon jel 'ai mise ou la boulette la ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben voui, j'suis etourdi des fois, bon jel 'ai mise ou la boulette la ???



J'ai vu un chat jouer avec  :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

Fumier de chat


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juillet 2004)

BEUEUEUEUEUEUEUEUEUEUEUEUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGLLLLLLLLHHHHHHHHH


----------



## molgow (9 Juillet 2004)

Quel temps de merde, il pleut il fait froid!!! GRrrrrrr!!!!   

Vive la canicule!!


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2004)

Pour mon premier post dans ce thread décadent, je tiens à montrer haut et fort ma volonté de dénigrer, démonter, honnir, ridiculiser tous ceux (et celles) qui auraient l'outrecuidance de n'être pas d'accord avec moi !

J'ai bon ? Ca râle suffisamment ?


----------



## loustic (9 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> non non non aux coups de boules, preferez le coup de la boulette  :love:


Non non non préférez le coup de blanc !


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2004)

Zut, faute de smileys, remplacer  par   s'il vous plait (et si ça vous plait pas, c'est même tarif ! )


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

Roh faut que tu viennes nous gonfler ici


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2004)

Si t'es pas jouasse, t'a qu'a te barrer, tiens...


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

J'etais la en preum's alors bouge ton prose


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2004)

Ouais, ouais, j'me tire, mais je reviendrai, sacrebleu ! Perdez rien pour attendre, tiens !


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

Je t'attend de pied ferme et main ouverte


----------



## molgow (9 Juillet 2004)

Roh.. toujours ces hard-core-gamerz.. retournez chez vous au bar de la MGZ!!!


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

C'est malin guytan, tu as attiré leur attention, je picolais peinard et toi faut que t'attires les modos


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est malin guytan, tu as attiré leur attention, je picolais peinard et toi faut que t'attires les modos


 Ceux qui picolent ici c'est krysotf et Vieux Raleur, pas les trolls


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2004)

Et qu'on vienne pas m'emmerder pour la faute à krystof


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Roh faut que tu viennes nous gonfler ici



Toujours les mêmes de toutes façon...


----------



## lumai (9 Juillet 2004)

Ha ben j'vois qu'vous avez rien d'mieux à faire !!!


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ha ben j'vois qu'vous avez rien d'mieux à faire !!!



ya plus de glace à la vanille


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juillet 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ha ben j'vois qu'vous avez rien d'mieux à faire !!!



un vendredi avant un pont, tu veux qu'on fasse quoi Chapi?  
Tu veux tout de même pas qu'on bosse en plus :affraid:


----------



## lumai (9 Juillet 2004)

Ben fais pas ta chochotte !!!  T'as qu'à manger celle à la noix de coco !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juillet 2004)

et en plus j'peux meme pas coudbouler Supermoquette, Groumph


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> un vendredi avant un pont, tu veux qu'on fasse quoi Chapi?
> Tu veux tout de même pas qu'on bosse en plus :affraid:



je bosse demain et dimanche en plus


----------



## lumai (9 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> un vendredi avant un pont, tu veux qu'on fasse quoi Chapi?
> Tu veux tout de même pas qu'on bosse en plus :affraid:



Ben ouai qu'on bosse !!!  
Après au moins ce soir j'pourrais savourer mes vacances :love:


----------



## lumai (9 Juillet 2004)

Oups :


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Après au moins ce soir j'pourrais savourer mes vacances :love:



meme ce soir je dois dépanner des graphistes qui petent leur mac exprès


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> meme ce soir je dois dépanner des graphistes qui petent leur mac exprès



Pareil. Sont nuls ces graphistes


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2004)

Tous des cons !


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2004)

moi je bosse à partir de la semaine prochaine, je sens que je vais bien me faire chier


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> moi je bosse à partir de la semaine prochaine, je sens que je vais bien me faire chier



Ça va te faire du bien feignasse


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Tous des cons !



en plus ils sont sur OS9, quel scandale


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> en plus ils sont sur OS9, quel scandale



Alors c'est vraiment des branques. Sous 9    
Ca fait longtemps que les miens sont sous X et au moins ils me font pas chier autant.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ceux qui picolent ici c'est krysotf et Vieux Raleur, pas les trolls



chuuuttttttttt !!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> chuuuttttttttt !!!!


 Ben voyons, suffit que j'écrive Vieux Râleur afin de brouiller les pistes pour que tu rappliques


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> chuuuttttttttt !!!!



stop ca pu la vinasse


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2004)

Ah ? J'ai du louper quelque chose d'important avec vieux rameur durant ma traversée du désert, j'imagine...


----------



## loustic (9 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> stop ca pu la vinasse


Evidemment ils sont tout juste bons à s'envoyer un coup de boule.
Même pas foutus de s'envoyer un coup de blanc !


----------



## naas (9 Juillet 2004)

quoi qui nia ici ?    on s'amuse comme des fous ?  :love:  ça rigole dure ?


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2004)

Lui depuis qu'il est passé modo il comprend plus rien à rien


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

une mauresque siouplé


----------



## naas (9 Juillet 2004)




----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2004)

Voui, modo, c'est une sinécure (de désintox , d'amaigrissement ?), et même si l'on sent que ça roxxe, ce n'est jamais un apaisement !
... et merde, pas moyen d'évier les rimes dans ces forums, quelle crotte, tiens ! (ouais, ça rime pas ! ouais ça rime pas, ouais, ouais, ouais, ouais, ouais, ça rime pas !)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Lui depuis qu'il est passé modo il comprend plus rien à rien



C'est pour çà que tu réponds aussi bien à tous les sujets   :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour çà que tu réponds aussi bien à tous les sujets   :love:


 Mais faut pas déprimer comme ça mon petit, même en étant modo il t'arrive encore de faire des posts marrants, dans... disons 99 % des cas :love: (ha pardon, trompé de forum, c'est pas ici les compliment baveux  )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Mais faut pas déprimer comme ça mon petit, même en étant modo il t'arrive encore de faire des posts marrants, dans... disons 99 % des cas :love: (ha pardon, trompé de forum, c'est pas ici les compliment baveux  )



tu l'as mérité je m'en vais t'écrire une lettre d'amuuuuur :love:

_A voir dans le prochain thread _


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> je m'en vais t'écrire une lettre d'amuuuuur :love:


Encore un coming out ? :sleep: 
Tu peux pas etre un peu original des fois ?


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Encore un coming out ? :sleep:
> Tu peux pas etre un peu original des fois ?


 Pourquoi, il est en a son 6eme ???


----------



## naas (9 Juillet 2004)

pour le reste faites ça en privé il y a des enfants qui lisent, un peu de tenue que diable m'enfin   :rateau:


----------



## naas (9 Juillet 2004)

-    -    
    
au jeu de go on qu'il est mort


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2004)

Ha ben non pas encore, il faut attendre la fin de la partie ou alors faut que le vert se fache chier à poser deux pions de plus


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> pour le reste faites ça en privé il y a des enfants qui lisent, un peu de tenue que diable m'enfin   :rateau:


 C'est moi les enfants alors je fais ce que je veux mais vous vous êtes obligés de bien vous tenir pour pas me choquer, c'est vrai


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, il est en a son 6eme ???


PAs avec moi en tout cas


----------



## gootch (26 Juillet 2004)

et pourkoi je distribue tous mes coups de boules et j'en vois jamais revenir     bouhouh   !!!!!!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juillet 2004)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> et pourkoi je distribue tous mes coups de boules et j'en vois jamais revenir     bouhouh   !!!!!!!!



Même pas vrai: "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à gootch."


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Juillet 2004)

Bon :love: mon tour de râler... :love:

Je déteste faire le ménage et je hais la pluie   

(j'ai pas trop l'impression d'être convainquante


----------



## molgow (26 Juillet 2004)

Pas du tout convaincante non...


----------



## molgow (26 Juillet 2004)

Je veux aussi pousser un coup de gueule!
Aujourd'hui, il fait beau, je pourrais aller faire du vélo ou aller à la plage. Mais non je dois faire 2h de trajet (aller+retour) juste pour aller imprimer 4 pages A4 en couleur!!.. non mais!! et je suis même pas sûr que j'aie accès à cette imprimante!!


----------



## naas (26 Juillet 2004)

C'est quoi ces raleurs du dimanche qui viennent quémander des poinst discos ?   
ici c'est le forum des râleurs, c'est déjà pas facle de raler en pro alros si les amateurs viennent mettre le bokson   



argh et puis c'est lundi, j'aime pas les lundi 

c'est comme les vins californiens un grave qui fait 200 litres par pieds, tu as déjà vu ça ? nation macdo a la con


----------



## Fulvio (26 Juillet 2004)

Alors vendredi dernier, je profite du dernier jour des soldes pour, justement, faire les soldes, et dans une petite boutique je déniche un chouette fûtal en solde (d'où l'intérêt de faire les soldes pendant les soldes). Je vais dans la cabine d'essayage avec, j'enlève mon vieux pantalon, je vais pour enfiler le nouveau, et la paf ! la crampe. Au mollet droit. Mais la grosse crampe, hein, celle qui vous paralyse et vous fait faire des grimaces que vous oseriez même pas faire aux mômes du voisin qui vous emmerdent tant. Bon, j'ai fini par réussir à poser mon pied à plat et ainsi tendre mon quadriceps mollettien arrière droit (c'est le nom savant du muscle du mollet où j'ai eu ma crampe) et faire disparaître cette foutue crampe, mais au prix d'un gros effort mental et physique. Et depuis, ça tire sur mon mollet droit.

 Tout ça pour dire que, vraiment, les exercices physiques, ça craint


----------



## Fulvio (26 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme les vins californiens un grave qui fait 200 litres par pieds, tu as déjà vu ça ? nation macdo a la con


 C'est Lance Armstrong qui a pissé dessus, c'est pour ça.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je veux aussi pousser un coup de gueule!
> Aujourd'hui, il fait beau, je pourrais aller faire du vélo ou aller à la plage. Mais non je dois faire 2h de trajet (aller+retour) juste pour aller imprimer 4 pages A4 en couleur!!.. non mais!! et je suis même pas sûr que j'aie accès à cette imprimante!!



Ben envoie on en a ici


----------



## naas (26 Juillet 2004)

et c'est pareil pour les autres   
australiens   
chiliens   
afrique du sud   

heretiques


----------



## Fulvio (26 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors vendredi dernier, je profite du dernier jour des soldes pour, justement, faire les soldes...


 Ah oui, et donc j'ai oublié toutes mes nouvelles et merveilleuses fringues chez mes parents, du coup, je vais devoir passer ma semaine avec mes vieux t-shirts délavés et troués. Et pis le chargeur de mon iPod aussi.


----------



## gootch (26 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Même pas vrai: "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à gootch."



oh ça me touche chui tout émoustillé !!!!     :love:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2004)

j'ai même pas le temps de bouler


----------



## gootch (26 Juillet 2004)

Gootch a dit:
			
		

> moi jm'e plains par exemple regardez apres ça va tout de suite mieux
> la fille que je convoité depuis 3mois a fini dans mon lit hier soir mais évidemment elle part 2 mois demain bouhhou
> mon ipod 3G est flambant neuf pour voir arriver le 4G
> la clim a mon boulot est cassé donc je sue comme un porc !!!
> ...






enfin chui au boulot pendant que tout ça m'arrive MDR *LOL Mr stone*


----------



## naas (26 Juillet 2004)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> oh ça me touche chui tout émoustillé !!!!     :love:


Fais attention parce que ici on coup de boule du rouge qui tache, pas de vert, du ROUGE


----------



## gootch (26 Juillet 2004)

_"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard_
je sens que je vais encore me mettre a raler!!!!!!! :hein:


----------



## Capsulo (26 Juillet 2004)

.....


----------



## gootch (26 Juillet 2004)

Capsulo a dit:
			
		

> .....



ça c'est bien envoyé capsulo,


j'aime les gens qui ont pas peur d'afficher skil pensent quoiki leur en coute, bravo!


----------



## Capsulo (26 Juillet 2004)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est bien envoyé capsulo,
> 
> 
> j'aime les gens qui ont pas peur d'afficher skil pensent quoiki leur en coute, bravo!



Ben en fait c'est a cause que le post devait faie 5 caractères au minimum... 1 point ne suffisait donc pas.


----------



## Capsulo (26 Juillet 2004)

Pourquoi le socle eMac est si cher ?!!! Hein !!!!!!!
Ce n'est que du plastique qui a reçu la bénédiction de Apple, rien de plus.

Arg....


----------



## Capsulo (26 Juillet 2004)

Je ne suis plus membre junior mais membre !! Quel moment d'émotion !!!
...


----------



## krystof (26 Juillet 2004)

Capsulo a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis plus membre junior mais membre !! Quel moment d'émotion !!!
> ...



Courage ! Bientôt, tu passeras "gros membre"...


----------



## Capsulo (26 Juillet 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Courage ! Bientôt, tu passeras "gros membre"...





Pu**** de ***** c'est ****** le fait de devoir écrire au moins 5 caractères   

Faut que j'arrete d'exiter les étoiles de mon clavier, je sais (...)


----------



## gootch (26 Juillet 2004)

fais pas la gueule appleman, personne le savait


----------



## Capsulo (26 Juillet 2004)

C'est vide ici...
Je me souvient du bon temps du Ultra Flood sur macG... Ahhh jvous jure


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2004)

raleurs de l'été faites chier


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juillet 2004)

Capsulo a dit:
			
		

> C'est vide ici...
> Je me souvient du bon temps du Ultra Flood sur macG... Ahhh jvous jure



C'est vrai que ça fait tellement longtemps que t'es inscrit...


----------



## Capsulo (26 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ça fait tellement longtemps que t'es inscrit...



J'avais un autre compte avant, je pense que j'ai oblié le login et c'est pour ça que je me suis réinscrit. je sais plus, mais je me suis réinscrit en arrivant en France cet été.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juillet 2004)

ouah l'autre, l'excuse foireuse


----------



## gootch (26 Juillet 2004)

Capsulo a dit:
			
		

> J'avais un autre compte avant, je pense que j'ai oblié le login et c'est pour ça que je me suis réinscrit. je sais plus, mais je me suis réinscrit en arrivant en France cet été.



C'est pour ça que tu t'éxtasie d'avoir 50 posts dont bien une 10aine ont été rempli juste pour atteindre les 50


----------



## Capsulo (26 Juillet 2004)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ça que tu t'éxtasie d'avoir 50 posts dont bien une 10aine ont été rempli juste pour atteindre les 50



Que veux tu, on peux pas tous être des anciens... J'ai switché y'a pas longtemps et j'ai miieux a faire que de passer mes journées sur MacG


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2004)

Capsulo a dit:
			
		

> Que veux tu, on peux pas tous être des anciens... J'ai switché y'a pas longtemps et j'ai miieux a faire que de passer mes journées sur MacG


 mais y va se plaindre en plus


----------



## Capsulo (26 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais y va se plaindre en plus




Je suis au bon endroit


----------



## gootch (26 Juillet 2004)

Capsulo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai miieux a faire que de passer mes journées sur MacG




EN EST TU SUR ???????                                tu mfais trop rire!!!   

Aujourd'hui, 16h41 
Aujourd'hui, 16h39 
Aujourd'hui, 16h31 
Aujourd'hui, 16h22 
Aujourd'hui, 15h48 
Aujourd'hui, 15h43 
Aujourd'hui, 15h21 
Aujourd'hui, 15h19 
Aujourd'hui, 15h14
Aujourd'hui, 15h07
Aujourd'hui, 15h04
Aujourd'hui, 15h02
Aujourd'hui, 15h01
Aujourd'hui, 15h00
Aujourd'hui, 14h50 
Aujourd'hui, 14h49 
Aujourd'hui, 14h43 
Aujourd'hui, 14h39 
Aujourd'hui, 14h32 
Aujourd'hui, 13h28  Bon je vais pas copier le relevé de chaque journée non plus!!! mais bon assume que SI tu passes tes journées sur MacG, tu est un NEUNEU de macG comme NOUS !!!!!    mais c'est ça qui est bon !


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2004)

Capsulo a dit:
			
		

> Je suis au bon endroit


 pour tes: 


Centres d'intérêt:
Mac, Mac, Musique sur Mac, mac.

oui  :casse:


----------



## yvos (26 Juillet 2004)

Capsulo a dit:
			
		

> et j'ai miieux a faire que de passer mes journées sur MacG


15h02-15h07-15h21-16h34-16h39

soit t'es au boulot et comme moi tu t'emmerdes,  
soit t'es en vacances et là on se demande ce que tu fous sur Macgé


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2004)

Pourquoi mon ipod mini parti de l'usine le 19 n'est toujours pas chez moi le 26 ?


----------



## yvos (26 Juillet 2004)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> EN EST TU SUR ??????? tu mfais trop rire!!!
> 
> Aujourd'hui, 16h41
> Aujourd'hui, 16h39
> ...


oh bordel je crois que je suis trop lent à la détente


----------



## Capsulo (26 Juillet 2004)

Bah là c différent jai un nouveau mac et il fait chaud et jai rien a faire et je veux pas aller sur une terasse donc je suis sur macgé

 

Je toute façon je poste beaucoup mais rarement... je veux dire occasionellement.


----------



## yvos (26 Juillet 2004)

t'es un peu un intermittent du flooding


----------



## Capsulo (26 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> t'es un peu un intermittent du flooding



En gros  sauf que mes posts ont un minimum de sens (quoi que...)


----------



## yvos (26 Juillet 2004)

Capsulo a dit:
			
		

> En gros  sauf que mes posts ont un minimum de sens (quoi que...)


tu veux dire un sens minimal?


----------



## Capsulo (26 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire un sens minimal?



Euuuuuu... Ca revient a peu près au même non ?


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2004)

non !


----------



## Capsulo (26 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> non !



Oui Msieur, Dac Msieur, Parfait Msieur...
Je suis Canadien et je pense que notre français soir quelque peu différent du vôtre...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2004)

Capsulo a dit:
			
		

> Je suis Canadien et je pense que notre français soir quelque peu différent du vôtre...



Ah ok. As-tu payé la taxe alors?


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2004)

éh ho, c'est lundi !


----------



## Fulvio (26 Juillet 2004)

Capsulo a dit:
			
		

> Bah là c différent jai un nouveau mac et il fait chaud et jai rien a faire et je veux pas aller sur une terasse donc je suis sur macgé
> 
> 
> 
> Je toute façon je poste beaucoup mais rarement... je veux dire occasionellement.


 Ca me rappelle la devise d'un pote : "il faut boire beaucoup, MAIS.... il faut boire souvent".

 Non-non, il n'y a pas d'erreur dans la retranscription.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juillet 2004)

Capsulo a dit:
			
		

> En gros  sauf que mes posts ont un minimum de sens (quoi que...)




C'est vrai. Comme celui ci dessous:



			
				Capsulo a dit:
			
		

> .....


----------



## yvos (26 Juillet 2004)

.... , c'est pas minimal, mais minimaliste


----------



## Capsulo (26 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai. Comme celui ci dessous:



.....


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juillet 2004)

Capsulo a dit:
			
		

> .....



fais gaffe, tu perds le rythme, tu as mis plus de 15 minutes entre deux flood, euh pardon, deux posts


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2004)

ça râle léger ici


----------



## Capsulo (26 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça râle léger ici



Et bien vas-y !
Moi je me plaint des grèves partout en france, c'est pire que dans tous les autres pays. La France c'est le pays des grèves...


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2004)

t'etais pas un canadien de 12 ans tout à l'heure toi ?


----------



## krystof (26 Juillet 2004)

Capsulo a dit:
			
		

> Et bien vas-y !
> Moi je me plaint des grèves partout en france, c'est pire que dans tous les autres pays. La France c'est le pays des grèves...



T'as raison. Vaut mieux aller en Chine. Tu fais grève, on te tire une balle dans la tête.


----------



## Capsulo (26 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> t'etais pas un canadien de 12 ans tout à l'heure toi ?



Ou tu prend ça toi ?

J'ai 13 ans, je suis Canadien mais en France pour l'été. Je vis 1 an France/1 an Canada


----------



## yvos (26 Juillet 2004)

Capsulo a dit:
			
		

> Et bien vas-y !
> Moi je me plaint des grèves partout en france, c'est pire que dans tous les autres pays. La France c'est le pays des grèves...


pour toi, c'est service minimum, minimal ou minimaliste qu'il faudrait instaurer?


----------



## yvos (26 Juillet 2004)

Capsulo a dit:
			
		

> Ou tu prend ça toi ?
> 
> J'ai 13 ans, je suis Canadien mais en France pour l'été. Je vis 1 an France/1 an Canada


t'as pas encore appris que l'été durait pas un an?


----------



## Capsulo (26 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> pour toi, c'est service minimum, minimal ou minimaliste qu'il faudrait instaurer?



Je ne suis pas contre la grève, simplement que nous puissions continuer d'avoir acccès à quelques services de base.


----------



## woulf (26 Juillet 2004)

Capsulo a dit:
			
		

> Ou tu prend ça toi ?
> 
> J'ai 13 ans, je suis Canadien mais en France pour l'été. Je vis 1 an France/1 an Canada



c'est clair qu'entre 12 et 13 ans, la différence est... de taille


----------



## yvos (26 Juillet 2004)

sinon, t'as autre chose en stock que les grèves?


----------



## Capsulo (26 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas encore appris que l'été durait pas un an?



Cette année je retourne au Canada, c'est simpelment quee je pars juste à la fin de l'été.


----------



## Capsulo (26 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sinon, t'as autre chose en stock que les grèves?



je Râle beaucoup, mais y'a des limites...


----------



## yvos (26 Juillet 2004)

Capsulo a dit:
			
		

> je Râle beaucoup, mais y'a des limites...


c'est vrai râler sur les grèves en France, c'est vraiment ultime   et jusq'au boutiste. (pour info, le pays où il y a le plus de jour de grève en Europe n'est absolument pas la France


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai râler sur les grèves en France, c'est vraiment ultime   et jusq'au boutiste. (pour info, le pays où il y a le plus de jour de grève en Europe n'est absolument pas la France


ah?


----------



## woulf (26 Juillet 2004)

Ouais, y'en a marre des grévistes d'abord ! Surtout quand ils sont tous en vacances comme à cette époque !


----------



## naas (26 Juillet 2004)

Dis capluso, c'est un fil des raleurs pas des floodeurs   
si tu veux augmenter ton compteur, prends le tgv  ou le train


----------



## Capsulo (26 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai râler sur les grèves en France, c'est vraiment ultime   et jusq'au boutiste. (pour info, le pays où il y a le plus de jour de grève en Europe n'est absolument pas la France



NoN ??!!!! Ya quoi de pire ????? Instruit moi...


----------



## touba (26 Juillet 2004)

Capsulo a dit:
			
		

> Et bien vas-y !
> Moi je me plaint des grèves partout en france, c'est pire que dans tous les autres pays. La France c'est le pays des grèves...


tu as raison de te plaindre Capsulo et d'ailleurs tu devrais descendre dans la rue le dire haut et fort ! parce qu'on est comme ça nous les français : on gueule ! et c'est pas fini...  

vive la France !
vive la Révolution !

oh bah touba quoi... :mouais:


----------



## Capsulo (26 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Dis capluso, c'est un fil des raleurs pas des floodeurs
> si tu veux augmenter ton compteur, prends le tgv  ou le train



D'accord, je pars...


----------



## woulf (26 Juillet 2004)

Capsulo a dit:
			
		

> NoN ??!!!! Ya quoi de pire ????? Instruit moi...



Il est mignon.

Bon c'est pas tout ça, mais n'oubliez pas: do not feed the troll


----------



## yvos (26 Juillet 2004)

Capsulo a dit:
			
		

> NoN ??!!!! Ya quoi de pire ????? Instruit moi...


Journées de travail perdues en France en 2001: 703 586
En Italie; 878 886
En Espagne 1 917 000
source article du figaro du 21/07

Pourquoi cela ici  .....PARCE QU'IL Y EN A MARRE ON A PERDU LA COUPE D4EUROPE ALORS SI ON EN PLUS ON EST PLUS LES CHAMPIONS DE LA GREVE!!


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2004)

...


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2004)

oups...


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2004)

Marre des flooodeurs


----------



## touba (26 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Marre des flooodeurs


ouais !
mériteraient une bonne grêve...


----------



## naas (26 Juillet 2004)

apprentis râleurs, même pas capable de mettre des   ou il faut


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2004)

c'est plus long à taper que


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2004)

:hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2004)

:hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:    :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein: :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2004)

:mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2004)

:mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:    :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2004)

:mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2004)

:rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :casse:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2004)

:casse:  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:  :casse: :rateau:  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2004)

:affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2004)

:hosto:  :hosto:  :hosto:  :hosto:  :hosto:  :hosto:  :hosto:  :hosto:  :sick:  :hosto:  :hosto:  :hosto:  :hosto:  :hosto:  :hosto:  :hosto:  :hosto:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2004)

:sick:  :sick:  :sick:  :sick: :sick:  :sick:  :sick:  :sick:  :hosto:  :sick:  :sick:  :sick:  :sick:  :sick:  :sick:  :sick:  :sick:


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2004)

:bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :hosto: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2004)

:affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :bebe:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juillet 2004)

:modo:  :hosto:  :affraid:  :sick:    :mouais:    :casse:    :casse:    :mouais:    :sick:  :affraid:  :hosto:  :modo:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2004)

:sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2004)

:style: :style: :style: :style: :style: :style: :style: :style:  :style: :style: :style: :style: :style: :style: :style: :style:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2004)

Que sera, sera
Whatever will be, will be
The future's not hours to see
Que sera, sera
What will be, will be
Que Sera, Sera


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2004)

:king:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :king:


----------



## FabFil (26 Juillet 2004)




----------



## FabFil (26 Juillet 2004)

JBE a dit:
			
		

> >Un suicidaire



mais non, en plus, je ne fume pas  :love:


----------



## appleman (26 Juillet 2004)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> fais pas la gueule appleman, personne le savait


mouais...:mouais:  no comment!


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Que sera, sera
> Whatever will be, will be
> The future's not hours to see
> Que sera, sera
> ...



When I was just a little girl
I asked my mother 
What will I be
Will I be pretty
Will I be rich
Here's what she said to me

Que sera, sera
Whatever will be, will be
The future's not ours to see
Que sera, sera
What will be, will be

When I grew up and fell in love
I asked my sweetheart 
What lies ahead
Will we have rainbows
Day after day
Here's what my sweetheart said

Que sera, sera
Whatever will be, will be
The future's not ours to see
Que sera, sera
What will be, will be

Now I have Children of my own
They ask their mother
What will I be
Will I be handsome
Will I be rich
I tell them tenderly

Que sera, sera
Whatever will be, will be
The future's not ours to see
Que sera, sera
What will be, will be
Que Sera, Sera


----------



## Capsulo (26 Juillet 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair qu'entre 12 et 13 ans, la différence est... de taille



 

Pas de préjugés STP...


----------



## woulf (27 Juillet 2004)

Capsulo a dit:
			
		

> Pas de préjugés STP...



Hmmmm t'aurais du être au lit depuis longtemps à l'heure ou tu postais...
Et où as tu vu des préjugés dans ce que j'ai dit ????


----------



## gootch (27 Juillet 2004)

le Capsulo on peut plus dire qu'il vient sur macG on peut dire qu'il campe ou q'il fait des gardes au choix !!!! chui sur que meme les modos alignent pas autant d'heures!!!   (mais si les gars je sais que si!)


----------



## yvos (27 Juillet 2004)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> le Capsulo on peut plus dire qu'il vient sur macG on peut dire qu'il campe ou q'il fait des gardes au choix !!!! chui sur que meme les modos alignent pas autant d'heures!!!   (mais si les gars je sais que si!)


c'est clair


attention, planquez vous, je me sens d'humeur à râler à mort aujourd'hui


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Pourquoi y'a plus de râleurs dans ce forum depuis juillet


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi y'a plus de râleurs dans ce forum depuis juillet



Oh, toi... Tu vas en faire râler plus d'un...


----------



## pixelemon (15 Février 2005)

il me barbe ce sujet, c'est quand même fou de ne rien avoir d'autre à faire que de râler tout le temps sans raison juste pour se sortir les nerfs et se vider de cette p'tain de m... de c... de f... alors flûte !

 (heu c'était comment là ?)

"sonyboy gros c... de mes d... au secours !!!"


----------



## Grug (15 Février 2005)

c'est quoi ces remontées de sujet ?!!!


----------



## pixelemon (15 Février 2005)

FabFil a dit:
			
		

>



tu es encore un peu jeune... et ça ne se fume pas (pas principalement)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ces remontées de sujet ?!!!



'Tain! T'avais pas dit que tu retournais au boulot, toi?!? Touts les prétextes sont bons pour rien foutre!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Je parle avec le monsieur   et ton fil des râleurs il est où hummm ?   moi je l'aimis bien  :love: , euh pardon    :rateau:



c'est n'importe quoi ces modos


----------



## naas (10 Avril 2005)

et benh c'est pas trop tôt 

j'ai failli attendre


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et benh c'est pas trop tôt
> 
> j'ai failli attendre



vraie tête de lard celui-la


----------



## lumai (10 Avril 2005)

Y a pas idée de remonter des fils comme ça !!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2005)

Prodz ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas idée de remonter des fils comme ça !!!!



la totale 

v'la qu'elles s'y mettent


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Avril 2005)

puttttttttte borrrrrrrrgne!!! j'adoreeeee ce fillllll!!!!    aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :hosto:  :hosto:  :hosto:  :hosto:  :bebe:  :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> puttttttttte borrrrrrrrgne!!! j'adoreeeee ce fillllll!!!!    aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :hosto:  :hosto:  :hosto:  :hosto:  :bebe:  :casse:



t'es pas ici pour adorer mais pour râler   

non mais


----------



## naas (10 Avril 2005)

> c'est pour un renseignement sur mac il y a des virus ? 
benh non sans rire avant que tu arrive non


----------



## naas (10 Avril 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> puttttttttte borrrrrrrrgne!!! j'adoreeeee ce fillllll!!!!    aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :hosto:  :hosto:  :hosto:  :hosto:  :bebe:  :casse:


si t'es pas joli soit poli


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> si t'es pas joli soit poli



il a une tête à fréquenter des putes borgnes


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

Kikoo asv lol ?


----------



## yoffy (10 Avril 2005)

........pffffffttt !...il y avait déja assez de râles ces derniers temps


----------



## lumai (10 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> la totale
> 
> v'la qu'elles s'y mettent


 Tu voudrais pas que j'me taise en plus ??!?!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> ........pffffffttt !...il y avait déja assez de râles ces derniers temps



l'est jamais content celui la


----------



## lumai (10 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Kikoo asv lol ?


 C'est forum francophone ici ! 

Merci de parler français !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Tu voudrais pas que j'me taise en plus ??!?!



ce s'rait pas d'refus


----------



## lumai (10 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ce s'rait pas d'refus


 Bah c'est raté alors !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Prodz ?



ça jure ta couleur


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bah c'est raté alors !!!



quelle pipelette


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Avril 2005)

je peux râler à la demande sur n'importe quel sujet


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> je peux râler à la demande sur n'importe quel sujet



c'est ta nature


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> je peux râler à la demande sur n'importe quel sujet





			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> Ici on râle, on écrit des onomatopées pour se défouler.



t'as qu'à lui dire en face: elle a bon caractère


----------



## naas (10 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Kikoo asv lol ?


qu'est ce qu'il a le multi pseudo 
je sens qu'on va se taper un troupe de newbe râleurs


----------



## naas (10 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> je peux râler à la demande sur n'importe quel sujet


c'est quoi, il ya grêve chez toi du syndicat des graphistes, et ton avatar tu veux pas non plus que je te le peigne non plus incapable de râler, ça m'enerve ça


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> t'as qu'à lui dire en face: elle a bon caractère



Je ne comprends pas


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je sens qu'on va se taper un troupe de newbe râleurs



pas moyen d'être tranquilles ici


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pas moyen d'être tranquilles ici



râler dans un thread fait exprès pour c'est has been


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas



en plus, un estropié du neurone


----------



## naas (10 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il a une tête à fréquenter des putes borgnes





			
				par la machine à la ... a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Lemmy.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> râler dans un thread fait exprès pour c'est has been



ailleurs, y'a d'la place


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

Citation:
Posté par par la machine à la ...

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Lemmy.



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

>



c'est le foutoir ce vBulletin


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ailleurs, y'a d'la place



mon jour de râlage c'est le jeudi


----------



## naas (10 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> mon jour de râlage c'est le jeudi


 dehors


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> mon jour de râlage c'est le jeudi



ne sait mê^me pas lire un calendrier


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ne sait mê^me pas lire un calendrier



je viendrais mercredi donc


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

Points disco
Agir sur la réputation: naas
Que pensez-vous du message de naas ?
Dégage un bon feeling
Dégage un mauvais karma
Vos commentaires sur ce message (n'abusez pas de cette fonction ! votre avis doit être motivé : l'utilisateur concerné a connaissance de votre vote):


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> je viendrais mercredi donc





			
				Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> La nature m'a doté d'une double particularité physique : j'ai deux mains gauches - c'est mon épouse qui est contente - et j'ai deux pieds gauches - c'est mon épouse qui n'est pas contente surtout lorsque mon humeur saute comme une chaîne sur les pavés de l'enfer du nord.



tu peux rester chez toi mercredi


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu peux rester chez toi mercredi



jeudi aussi


----------



## naas (10 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> jeudi aussi


mais dis moi c'est passionant tout ça, tu veux pas aller écrite un bouquin la dessus MAINTENANT


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> mais dis moi c'est passionant tout ça, tu veux pas aller écrite un bouquin la dessus MAINTENANT



un bouquin bon à caler ma baignoire


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

qu'est-ce que c'est que ce thread à la con ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce que c'est que ce thread à la con ?



ton avis: tu te le gardes


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

ça arrangerait bien Monsieur hein !


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2005)

Un thread à la con 


ps: j'peux pas le fermer


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça arrangerait bien Monsieur hein !



mal embouché en plus


----------



## naas (10 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je sens qu'on va se taper un troupe de newbe râleurs





			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce que c'est que ce thread à la con ?


Qu'eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeest ce que j'avais dit


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> jeudi aussi


 si tu le dis


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Un thread à la con
> ps: j'peux pas le fermer



le vert est dans le fruit


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Qu'eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeest ce que j'avais dit


 tu me cherches ?


----------



## kathy h (10 Avril 2005)

raler juste pour le plaisir de raler ; c'est tout moi ça.. enfin, presque.. enfin ça dépend des jours et de l'humeur,  et ce soir je suis de trés trés mauvaise humeur


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> si tu le dis



Bonjour Global


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Qu'eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeest ce que j'avais dit


 Beurrpsssssssss ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> si tu le dis



vous pouvez pas aller papoter ailleurs ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Global


 Joyeux coud'boule


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Global


 qu'est-ce qu'il a à nous narguer avec ses smileys gentils, lui ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> vous pouvez pas aller papoter ailleurs ?


 dt© ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Beurrpsssssssss ?



la main devant la bouche


----------



## naas (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tu me cherches ?


qu'est ce qu'il a amora la moutarde lui monte au nez


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux coud'boule



Je t'en prie


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce qu'il a à nous narguer avec ses smileys gentils, lui ?


  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> dt© ?



rêves


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux coud'boule


 ah ben voilà, vous gâchez cette belle page de smileys rouges.


----------



## naas (10 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Global


heretique    prêtres soumettez le à la question, viiiiite


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> la main devant la bouche


 un doigt dans le Lu©


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> raler juste pour le plaisir de raler ; c'est tout moi ça.. enfin, presque.. enfin ça dépend des jours et de l'humeur,  et ce soir je suis de trés trés mauvaise humeur



j'trouve pas ça drôle


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> rêves


 tanpir pour toi


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> un doigt dans le Lu©



il va apprécier


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2005)

raleurs à 2 balles


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> tanpir pour toi



ar-ti-cu-les


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2005)

une pipe ?


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> raleurs à 2 balles


 tu dirais n'importe quoi pour flooder un peu toi !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> raleurs à 2 balles



floodeur de récup


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ar-ti-cu-les


 j'peu'pas j'enai plein labouche


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> floodeur de récup


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> une pipe ?



fumes: c'est du belge


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> j'peu'pas j'enai plein labouche


 crache !


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tu dirais n'importe quoi pour flooder un peu toi !


 non


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> fumes: c'est du belge


 hé ! ho ! poli avec les belges !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ah ben voilà, vous gâchez cette belle page de smileys rouges.



z'ont pas de goût


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> crache !


 beurpsssssssss :rose:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Avril 2005)

Bonn nuit les râleurs et râleuses   :love:    :rateau:  :rateau:     :mouais:    :sleep:      

Je n'aime pas le rouge


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> non


 vraiment n'importe quoi.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> hé ! ho ! poli avec les belges !



t'es qu'un belge de contrebande


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Bonn nuit les râleurs et râleuses   :love:    :rateau:  :rateau:     :mouais:    :sleep:
> 
> Je n'aime pas le rouge



pas de santé à son âge


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> t'es qu'un belge de contrebande


 hé ! ho ! poli avec la contrebande !


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> beurpsssssssss :rose:



va nous claquer dans les pattes


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2005)

ketchup :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



ton portrait tout craché


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ton portrait tout craché


 t'as pas vu mon cul


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ketchup :love:


 ah ben voilà, je suis fâché pour de bon.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ah ben voilà, je suis fâché pour de bon.



concurrence déloyale


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ah ben voilà, je suis fâché pour de bon.


 c'est pas trop tôt


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2005)

KETCHUP Powaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2005)

Allez, bonne nuit les râleuses :rose:


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> KETCHUP Powaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :love:


 pfff


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2005)

vous reprendrez bien un doigt  ?


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Allez, bonne nuit les râleuses :rose:


 pfff


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> vous reprendrez bien un doigt  ?



floodeur


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2005)




----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> vous reprendrez bien un doigt  ?


 ça dépend où.


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> floodeur


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


 alors non


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend où.


 Juste au dessus


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



grossier personnage


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> grossier personnage


  :


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :



qui plus est: impertinent


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



tête à claques


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2005)

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :love:



gna-gna-gna


----------



## golf (10 Avril 2005)

Y a un modo qui, récemment cherchait une bonne définition du flood, je crois que je vais lui mettre un lien


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Y a un modo qui, récemment cherchait une bonne définition du flood, je crois que je vais lui mettre un lien



il aura appris quelque chose


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Y a un modo qui, récemment cherchait une bonne définition du flood, je crois que je vais lui mettre un lien


 Des exemples, c'est pas ce qui manque. Mais une bonne définition...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Des exemples, c'est pas ce qui manque. Mais une bonne définition...



arrêtes de rigoler


----------



## golf (10 Avril 2005)

Ben non car c'est difficile d'être juge et partie 
Surtout en grand maître du genre


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> arrêtes de rigoler


 ah mais quel rabat-joie celui-là !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarff...
> Entre ces deux là, y a pas photo, ce sera toujours match nul



nul toi-même


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben non car c'est difficile d'être juge et partie
> Surtout en grand maître du genre



en plus il se défile


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

zutttt me suis trompée de tradada     

je ne rale pas moi !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ah mais quel rabat-joie celui-là !



ça vaut mieux que bonnet de nuit


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> zutttt me suis trompée de tradada
> 
> je ne rale pas moi !!!!


 AH NON HEIN ! PAS ELLE !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> zutttt me suis trompée de tradada
> 
> je ne rale pas moi !!!!



c'est pas l'avis de ton Homme


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça vaut mieux que bonnet de nuit


 tu confonds rabat-joie et abat-jour.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas l'avis de ton Homme



c'est ta faute cher papa, 
tu m'a obligé a l'epouser


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tu confonds rabat-joie et abat-jour.



nan: l'abat-jour c'est le machin sur ta tronche   

la charte, bordel


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est ta faute cher papa,
> tu m'a obligé a l'epouser



pas le choix: impossible de te caser autrement


----------



## golf (10 Avril 2005)

Vieux machin, c'est l'heure de ton Tranxene et dodo


----------



## naas (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ah mais quel rabat-joie celui-là !


ah benh vaoila tu râle, pfff il t'en aura fallu du temps


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ah benh vaoila tu râle, pfff il t'en aura fallu du temps



il comprend vite, mais faut lui expliquer lentement


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Vieux machin, c'est l'heure de ton Tranxene et dodo



c'est suffisant une boite de tranxene ?   

parce que la il est trop top      ,il faut le calmer
il va avoir un infartus !!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Vieux machin, c'est l'heure de ton Tranxene et dodo



déjà debout le vadrouilleur


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est suffisant une boite de tranxene ?
> 
> parce que la il est trop top      ,il faut le calmer
> il va avoir un infartus !!



j'monte pas sur les chaises quand j'vois des souris, moi


----------



## naas (10 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il va avoir un infartus !!


infartus infartus, pourquoi pas un fartage aussi pendant que tu y es


----------



## iTof (10 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> déjà debout le vadrouilleur


 mais c'est pas un peu fini ce râlage ?   j'm'entends plus râler après mes chiens


----------



## naas (10 Avril 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> j'm'entends plus râler après mes chiens


j'aime pas les chiens


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est pas un peu fini ce râlage ?   j'm'entends plus râler après mes chiens



tel maître...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

moi je vais vous laisser realer entre vous   

j'ai d'autres souris a chasser   

opsssss non, je prefere  encore raler avec l'homme    





 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> nan: l'abat-jour c'est le machin sur ta tronche


n'importe quoi !


----------



## naas (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> n'importe quoi !


Encore un illuminé


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Encore un illuminé


 Toi, si tu continues je vais t'allumer.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> n'importe quoi !



elle t'a bien arrangé la tronche avec sa vieille vaisselle, roberta


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Toi, si tu continues je vais t'allumer.



t'as tout de marylin


----------



## naas (11 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Toi, si tu continues je vais t'allumer.


je vois, monsieur se prends pour une lumière


----------



## poildep (11 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> t'as tout de marylin


 n'importe quoi. Je suis déguisé en Claude François.


----------



## poildep (11 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je vois, monsieur se prends pour une lumière


 ben oui. Je suis un garçon brillant, moi, Monsieur.


----------



## naas (11 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben oui. Je suis un garçon brillant, moi, Monsieur.


Ampoulé plutôt


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben oui. Je suis un garçon brillant, moi, Monsieur.



brillant mais pas poli


----------



## CheepnisAroma (11 Avril 2005)

Et voilà, j'étais d'excellente humeur (voir fil « Forum des non râleurs ») et maintenant je râle parce que France Musique a annulé la retransmission du concert Cecil Taylor-Tony Oxley 
Mouvement de grève... C'est pô juste


----------



## golf (11 Avril 2005)

Comme quoi le titre d'un fil, c'est trompeur


----------



## CheepnisAroma (11 Avril 2005)

Ben oui mais si Radio France me contrarie en annulant ce concert, faut pas s'étonner si je râle


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui mais si Radio France me contrarie en annulant ce concert, faut pas s'étonner si je râle



il t'en a fallu un temps pour t'y mettre


----------



## Hl_master (11 Avril 2005)

Mart de Windaube.
Heuresement que j'ai Win OSX, sans sa je pétérais les plombs   (quoi que c'est deja sa...)


----------



## CheepnisAroma (11 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il t'en a fallu un temps pour t'y mettre


Boh... je râlais intérieurement


----------



## Hamster de combat (11 Avril 2005)

Qui est le c** (ou la c*****) qui a eu l'idée de déterrer ce sujet ?


----------



## naas (11 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Qui est le c** (ou la c*****) qui a eu l'idée de déterrer ce sujet ?


Alors on ne sait même pas regardes les dates des posts


----------



## iTof (11 Avril 2005)

ras le bol de ceux et celles qui me prennent pour un vieux   
j'ai encore mes cheveux et mes vraies dents !  
ma gâché ma journée tiens


----------



## Luc G (11 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> brillant mais pas poli



Y a qu'à abraser, ça le polira


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Avril 2005)

je suis victime de daltonisme


----------



## Luc G (11 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> je suis victime de daltonisme



On peut aussi être vert de rage !


----------



## Grug (11 Avril 2005)

Cessez de traiter les suisses de sympathiques, j'en connais qui sont très bien !


----------



## Grug (11 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben oui. Je suis un garçon brillant, moi, Monsieur.


  y'a des lucioles ici maintenant ?
c'est mal entretenu non ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Avril 2005)

Gnu ?  kissetsefoutwar ??? :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (11 Avril 2005)

Je suis contre !  

Mais je sais pas pourquoi ni a propos de quoi...


----------



## poildep (11 Avril 2005)

manquait plus que le gros troll à mouches.


----------



## Bassman (11 Avril 2005)

D'ailleurs j'etais contre


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs j'etais contre



Trop facile, ça, moi je ne suis ni pour ni contre ... Bien au contraire


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Trop facile, ça, moi je ne suis ni pour ni contre ... Bien au contraire



encore un paumé


----------



## Grug (11 Avril 2005)

du floude !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Avril 2005)

*C'est lundi....*  

C'est reparti pour une triste semaine de triste et dur labeur, remplie de tristes jours que je vais tristement passer à cotoyer de tristes personnages que je me résous tristement à appeler "collègues" de travail.
Tristes collègues de travail aux tristes conversations que je vais tristement avoir à supporter, dans la mesure où ils auront une fois de plus une triste envie de commenter de la manière la plus triste qui soit la dernière et triste journée de championnat de France de Foutebale de ce ouikenede...


 :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

sont encore de bon poil aujourd'hui


----------



## Bassman (11 Avril 2005)

toi aussi ca fait plaisir


----------



## Grug (11 Avril 2005)

c'est fini oui


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est fini oui



   si j'veux


----------



## Grug (11 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> si j'veux


 ok


----------



## Grug (11 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ok


  c'est nul


----------



## iTof (11 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> si j'veux


 de toute façon, attend-toi à ce que l'on te prenne la tête toute la journée  
mais que cela ira mieux demain


----------



## iTof (11 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> *Putain, c'est pas un endroit pour moi, ici !*
> 
> 
> ...


halte au troll !!!   

y'a pas de vigile à l'entrée ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> encore un paumé



Et ma paume ... tu la vois ma paume ? Pas croyable, ces petits vieux, ils se croient tout permis. Dis donc pèpère, t'as pas honte d'être encore vivant à ton age ?     












Ça va ? ch'suis dans le ton là ?


----------



## KARL40 (11 Avril 2005)

RRHhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon, attend-toi à ce que l'on te prenne la tête toute la journée
> mais que cela ira mieux demain



et toi, c'est mon pied que tu vas te prendre   

non mais


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Elle a la trace du maillot...*


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et ma paume ... tu la vois ma paume ? Pas croyable, ces petits vieux, ils se croient tout permis. Dis donc pèpère, t'as pas honte d'être encore vivant à ton age ?



tais-toi et bosses... pour ma retraite


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> RRHhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!



encore un qui est tombé de son tabouret


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Marre de vomir


----------



## Hamster de combat (11 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Alors on ne sait même pas regardes les dates des posts


 Ben fait le puisque t'es si malin  (comme si j'avais que ça à fotre  )


----------



## Grug (11 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas le droit de balancer la version full-bronzing, la Charte© dit que non, qu'y a _des mineurs innocents (sic) qui peuvent regarder, gna-gna-gna..._


  quoi ?! ici aussi y'a une charte :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Marre de vomir



eh bien arrêtes


----------



## iTof (11 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et toi, c'est mon pied que tu vas te prendre
> 
> non mais


 pas avant que tu m'aies rendu le mien resté coinçé dans le TGV


----------



## 2-fre (11 Avril 2005)

haaaaaaaaaaa ca fait plaiz..... combien de temps il va tenir ce post ???

28 minutes. Mais la vraie question est de savoir combien de temps *tu* vas tenir.


----------



## Bassman (11 Avril 2005)

Tiens un mickey


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> eh bien arrêtes



Surtout avec la bouche ouverte lol.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tiens un mickey



Oui sauf que lui est autorisé


----------



## iTof (11 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tiens un mickey


 






 toi-même !


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Avril 2005)

waowwwwww......:sleep: :sleep:


----------



## poildep (11 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> 28 minutes. Mais la vraie question est de savoir combien de temps *tu* vas tenir.


euh... 28 minutes aussi ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> euh... 28 minutes aussi ?



pourquoi j'arrive toujours quand les flood-ô-fil ferment........


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> euh... 28 minutes aussi ?



t'as une tronche d'enseigne lumineuse pour lupanar belge


----------



## gKatarn (11 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi j'arrive toujours quand les flood-ô-fil ferment........


En plus, tu raconte nawak    il est pas fermé ce fil


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi j'arrive toujours quand les flood-ô-fil ferment........



l'est pas foutu de lire l'heure, en plus


----------



## gKatarn (11 Avril 2005)

pas foutu de grand chose tout court


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Avril 2005)

Alors les animaux vous allez bien ?


----------



## gKatarn (11 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Alors les animaux vous allez bien ?


Meuuuuhhhhhh


----------



## CheepnisAroma (11 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Alors les animaux vous allez bien ?


Et voilà en plus je me fais traiter d'animal 
Y en a alors, non mais j'vous jure


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà en plus je me fais traiter d'animal
> Y en a alors, non mais j'vous jure



ce n'est pas courant un animal qui écoute du yvette horner


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> pas foutu de grand chose tout court



Lemmy, c'est ton anniversaire......t'as de la chance....

mais gKatarn, tu vas mal finir, je te le dis, tu vas mal finir.....  
non mais....!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (11 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas courant un animal qui écoute du yvette horner


Mais qu'est-ce qui m'a pris de citer Yvette Horner ? C'est malin, maintenant je suis catalogué 
On ne m'y reprendra plus, juré    :rateau:


----------



## Hamster de combat (11 Avril 2005)

vb à propos du vieux a dit:
			
		

> Dernière modification par gKatarn Aujourd'hui à 17h50.


Alors lui, il écrit un seul mot dans son post mais il a quand-même pas réussi du premier coup !


----------



## Hamster de combat (11 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> 28 minutes.


Et ben, on sait plus compter ? :rateau:


----------



## Grug (11 Avril 2005)

et alors ?


----------



## Hamster de combat (11 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et alors ?


 et alors rien, je parle pas aux bocaux


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Laxatif


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Lemmy, c'est ton anniversaire......t'as de la chance....



faudrait voir à pas confondre avec ma fête


----------



## naas (11 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et ma paume ... tu la vois ma paume ? Pas croyable, ces petits vieux, ils se croient tout permis. Dis donc pèpère, t'as pas honte d'être encore vivant à ton age ?



dis donc mon garçon alors on insulte les anciens, mal élevé     



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça va ? ch'suis dans le ton là ?


encore un qui doute


----------



## KARL40 (11 Avril 2005)

On les fête encore les anniversaires des retraités ?


----------



## naas (11 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Et ben, on sait plus compter ? :rateau:


dis donc le hamster faudrait voir à lire le titre des posts si tu veux rigoler c'est ailleurs
ça m'énerve les gens contents


----------



## Grug (11 Avril 2005)

et qui bavent !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> On les fête encore les anniversaires des retraités ?



jalouse


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Avril 2005)

Dieu quelle atmosphère par ici :rateau: :affraid:

c'est pas encore fini ? :mouais:


----------



## Grug (11 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Dieu quelle atmosphère par ici :rateau: :affraid:
> 
> c'est pas encore fini ? :mouais:


  ça va pas de poster sans smilleys rouges ?!


----------



## Hamster de combat (11 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> dis donc le hamster faudrait voir à lire le titre des posts si tu veux rigoler c'est ailleurs
> ça m'énerve les gens contents


 Dis donc le modo, faudrait voir à pas confondre post et sujet (sinon qu'est-ce quye ça va être comme bordel dans tes forums, ç'aurait été marrant que tu supprimes ton sujet en voulant virer mon message :rateau: )


----------



## Hamster de combat (11 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Dieu quelle atmosphère par ici :rateau: :affraid:
> 
> c'est pas encore fini ? :mouais:


 Pas tant que j'atteint pas les 20 000


----------



## naas (11 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Dieu quelle atmosphère par ici :rateau: :affraid:
> 
> c'est pas encore fini ? :mouais:


Mais qu'est ce que c'est que tout ces posts plein de bisournours


----------



## naas (11 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc le modo, faudrait voir à pas confondre post et sujet (sinon qu'est-ce quye ça va être comme bordel dans tes forums, ç'aurait été marrant que tu supprimes ton sujet en voulant virer mon message :rateau: )


Modérateur s'il te plaît ou alors je t'appele le hams de comb, mal poli


----------



## CheepnisAroma (11 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est ce que c'est que tout ces posts plein de bisournours


Ça c'est vrai. Si on peut plus râler tranquilles alors


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est ce que c'est que tout ces posts plein de bisournours


 Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ces posts plein de rouge en veux-tu en voilà :rateau: 


:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ces posts plein de rouge en veux-tu en voilà :rateau:
> :sleep:



me donne mal au c½ur cette couleur


----------



## naas (11 Avril 2005)

c'est un forum ou on râle ici madame, on à pas que ça à faire   
c'est déjà pas facile de râler toute la journée alors un peu de respect


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Avril 2005)

trop mdr...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est un forum ou on râle ici madame, on à pas que ça à faire
> c'est déjà pas facile de râler toute la journée alors un peu de respect



ils râlent parce qu'ils sont à l'agonie ... Arf comme dirait qui vous savez


----------



## naas (11 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ils râlent parce qu'ils sont à l'agonie ... Arf comme dirait qui vous savez


tu veux y aller en patagonie? oui ? benh va y mais ne te presse pas pour revenir on soufrira ton absence en silence


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tu veux y aller en patagonie? oui ? benh va y mais ne te presse pas pour revenir on soufrira ton absence en silence



Rhooo l'autre eh, comment qu'y'm'cause ! j'vais lui en mettre une, si j'le loupe, rien qu'avec le vent, j'l'enrhume !


----------



## Hamster de combat (11 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Modérateur s'il te plaît ou alors je t'appele le hams de comb, mal poli


 Euh... si tu pouvais éviter hams de comb ce serait pas mal, ça me fait penser à concombre


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Euh... si tu pouvais éviter hams de comb ce serait pas mal, ça me fait penser à concombre



Oh, toi, le cas raté qu'a ta strophe, si t'allais faire tourner ta roue dans ta cage, ça nous f'rait des vacances


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2005)

Et en plus, ce vBulletin de ch ... de m ... qui rame comme pas possible. Y zont encore confondus le frein à main et la commande de turbo !


----------



## macarel (11 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Rhooo l'autre eh, comment qu'y'm'cause ! j'vais lui en mettre une, si j'le loupe, rien qu'avec le vent, j'l'enrhume !


Ne me parle pas de vent hein, 130 à l'heure cette nuit, je croyais que les poules s'envoleraient du poulaier (?). Viens habiter dans le sud on m'a dit, il fait toujours beau, tu parles


----------



## Hamster de combat (11 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oh, toi, le cas raté qu'a ta strophe, si t'allais faire tourner ta roue dans ta cage, ça nous f'rait des vacances


 Et en français ça donne quoi ?


----------



## Hamster de combat (11 Avril 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Ne me parle pas de vent hein, 130 à l'heure cette nuit, je croyais que les poules s'envoleraient du poulaier (?). Viens habiter dans le sud on m'a dit, il fait toujours beau, tu parles


 C'était le sud de l'Antartique. Forcément si tu comprends tout de travers...


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Avril 2005)

C'est gratui, j'en profite


----------



## Hamster de combat (11 Avril 2005)

le_magi a dit:
			
		

> ...


C'est bon, on a compris que t'es pour les ketchup, pas besoin non plus de t'en foutre partout sur la gueule


----------



## gKatarn (11 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Alors lui, il écrit un seul mot dans son post mais il a quand-même pas réussi du premier coup !



C'était pour rajouter la citation, comme il y avait changement de page, je me suis dit que certains auraient du mal à suivre


----------



## lumai (11 Avril 2005)

Pffff !



C'est quoi c'boucan ?!?!???


----------



## Grug (11 Avril 2005)

c'est à cause de l'aut raleur


----------



## gKatarn (11 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ils râlent parce qu'ils sont à l'agonie ... Arf comme dirait qui vous savez



/me vote pascal77 out


----------



## Hamster de combat (11 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'était pour rajouter la citation, comme il y avait changement de page, je me suis dit que certains auraient du mal à suivre


 C'est ça ouais, depuis quand tu te soucie de faire des posts compréhensibles ?


----------



## naas (11 Avril 2005)

ferrez mieux de râler plutôt que de taper sur les autres


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ferrez mieux de râler plutôt que de taper sur les autres


 Feriez mieux d'arrêter de râler pour rien


----------



## Hamster de combat (11 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ferrez mieux de râler plutôt que de taper sur les autres


 *feriez*


----------



## naas (11 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> *feriez*


tell me capelo you don't wanna go make a dictionnary and come back, we'll wait you promise


----------



## naas (11 Avril 2005)

C'était mieux avant


----------



## poildep (11 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> C'était mieux avant


avant quoi ????


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Avril 2005)

avant que tu te mettes un abat jour sur la tete 
la casquette de perdant te vas mieux


----------



## Grug (11 Avril 2005)

c'est pas encore fermé ici ?!


----------



## Hamster de combat (11 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tell me capelo you don't wanna go make a dictionnary and come back, we'll wait you promise


 Ok, rien que pour te faire poireauter je vais le faire


----------



## naas (11 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> avant quoi ????


de mon temps les jeunes écoutaient de la musique française monsieur    
et il ne se tremoussaient pas sur des musiques de sauvage    
aujourd'hui ils portent des tennis de sports toute la journée imaginez


----------



## Hamster de combat (11 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui ils portent des tennis de sport


En même temps, des tennis pas de sport....


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Avril 2005)

pffffffff.......


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pffffffff.......


 Un coup de pompe ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Un coup de pompe ?



j'en peux plus, j'ai commencé a m'entrainer pour ma petite fete de demain soir....
et on a attaqué l'apero a 19h, jusqu'a maintenant mais non stop.....trop dur....


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2005)

ceci dit, "vous feriez mieux" c'est parfaitement français, j'veux po dire...


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas encore fermé ici ?!



chut......


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Avril 2005)

Et voilà, je suis rentré du turbin y a 20 minutes à peine   
En plus j'ai plein de coups de fil à donner et j'ai oublié mon portable au boulot


----------



## Hamster de combat (12 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, je suis rentré du turbin y a 20 minutes à peine
> En plus j'ai plein de coups de fil à donner et j'ai oublié mon portable au boulot


 De toute façon on passe pas des coups de fil à 6 h 30 du matin


----------



## naas (12 Avril 2005)

m... je suis en retard


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> m... je suis en retard



Tu pourrait te lever cinq minutes plus tôt . Ha la la, aucune conscience


----------



## gKatarn (12 Avril 2005)

/mode auto-censeure ON

Merdeuuuu, ce ***beeep*** de PC de ***beeep***  à la ***beeep*** au taf me  fait ***beeep***


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> /mode auto-censeure ON
> 
> Merdeuuuu, ce ***beeep*** de PC de ***beeep***  à la ***beeep*** au taf me  fait ***beeep***



Les râleurs sont des poètes avant-gardistes qui s'ignorent...  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Les râleurs sont des poètes avant-gardistes qui s'ignorent...  :love:



Un post de douceur dans un thread de brutes


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2005)

Putain, le forum des râleurs a été réouvert sans que je sois prévenu alors que c'est MOI ET MOI SEUL qui avait créé l'original...  







C'est mal...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Avril 2005)

pppppppppfffffffff faaaaaaii chhhhh******************* jviens de m'apercevoir que je dois rendre une brochure d'une trentaine de page pour dans moins d'une semaine alors que je pensais avoir encore un bon mois de délai...     

J'en ai marre de travailler autant!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Avril 2005)

​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

wanamou de m*** qui s'est croisé les bras depuis hier soir


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> zoulie image
> 
> ​



il y a des postes qui cadrent pas trop bien avec ta signature


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2005)

Bon c'est fini maintenant, hier on a celebré l'anniversaire de Lemmy (vieux raleur) en floudoyant ici, maintenant stop ! 


- --------------------- 
-------------------------------
--- --------- --------------
------ --------------------------
 




Vous avez inclus trop d'images dans votre signature ou dans votre précédent message. Veuillez revenir en arrière et corriger le problème.

Les images correspondent à l'utilisation de smileys, de balises


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est fini maintenant, hier on a celebré l'anniversaire de Lemmy (vieux raleur) en floudoyant ici, maintenant stop !
> 
> 
> - ---------------------
> ...


----------



## gKatarn (12 Avril 2005)

çà se saurait si c'était intelligent un poisson


----------



## naas (12 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Putain....C'est mal...


dis un peu de politesse je te prie


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> ​



le flood politique est interdit dans l'entreprise


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon on passe pas des coups de fil à 6 h 30 du matin


Roooh, s'agit pas de ça. S'agit de téléphoner dans la journée


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> le flood politique est interdit dans l'entreprise



ainsi que les apéricubes ... et vice et versa


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Avril 2005)

Grrrr... la grève à Radio France est pas près de s'arrêter. Pour le concert Cecil Taylor-Tony Oxley, j'peux me brosser


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Avril 2005)

MARRRRRRRRRRRRE  

c'est pas parce que c'est ton anniversaire, qu'il faut te telephoner sur chaqu'un de tes trois telephones de bon matin.............  
enfin, ça partait d'une bonne intention......  

bon......je me recouche...???


----------



## gKatarn (12 Avril 2005)

vi va te coucher avec ta mauvaise humeur


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> vi va te coucher avec ta mauvaise humeur



non, voila......maintenant, je veux plus me coucher.....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> çà se saurait si c'était intelligent un poisson




un dauphin est tres intelligent !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> çà se saurait si c'était intelligent un poisson




un dauphin est tres intelligent !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> çà se saurait si c'était intelligent un poisson




un dauphin est tres intelligent !!!!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un dauphin est tres intelligent !!!!


Pfff... un dauphin c'est pas un poisson, c'est un cétacé, un mammifère quoi


----------



## gKatarn (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un dauphin est tres intelligent !!!!


Dauphin not = poisson


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Pfff... un dauphin c'est pas un poisson, c'est un cétacé, un mammifère quoi



et en plus une fois et on avait compris.........


----------



## gKatarn (12 Avril 2005)

Enfin, çà m'étonne pas que ce soit une fille qui ait dit çà


----------



## poildep (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un dauphin est tres intelligent !!!!





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> un dauphin est tres intelligent !!!!





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> un dauphin est tres intelligent !!!!


on le saura.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Marre d'être malade


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> dis un peu de politesse je te prie



non


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

bon , un poisson est intelligen...

sinon, pourquoi les enfants mangent les baton findus  hein ?


----------



## iTof (12 Avril 2005)

p***** de Win XP : le clavier passe en "anglais" quand il veut, alors un "CTRL + A" se transforme subitement en "CTRL + Q"...   Vivement que je fasse "Démarrer - Arrêter..."  

> et puis choisir Wanamou, c'est être mou du genou !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon , un poisson est intelligen...
> 
> sinon, pourquoi les enfants mangent les baton findus  hein ?



Parce que c'est pas cher


----------



## Bassman (12 Avril 2005)

Roh taisez vous un peu


----------



## gKatarn (12 Avril 2005)

Me dit pas que ce bruit t'empêche de bosser, tu sais pas ce que c'est


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Roh taisez vous un peu



C'est à c't'heure là qu't'arrives toi!!


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et t'as rien de plus intelligent à poster ?


 non


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un dauphin est tres intelligent !!!!


 je veux pas etre dauphine, je veux etre miss macGé !


----------



## Bassman (12 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je veux pas etre dauphine, je veux etre miss macGé !


 Retourne te maquiller deja


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Et enlève nous ce chapeau ridicule


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon , un poisson est intelligen...
> 
> sinon, pourquoi les enfants mangent les baton findus  hein ?


Parce qu'au moins comme ça y a pas d'arêtes 
Enfin en principe.


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Et enlève nous ce chapeau ridicule


 trouve toi un status hé tuperware


----------



## abba zaba (12 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> trouve toi un status hé tuperware



Au pied ?  

[edit][/edit]


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Avril 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> Au pied ?


J'ai pas pigé le gag


----------



## abba zaba (12 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas pigé le gag



Hin, hin t'inquiète, personne le comprend  :rateau: :rose: pô grave !


----------



## lumai (12 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas pigé le gag


 T'es pas le seul !!! 

Relis la page ça viendra peut-être...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Avril 2005)

« Eh Tupperware ! Au pied ! »
C'est ça le gag ?
Comme si le clébard s'appelait Tupperware ? Si c'est pas ça du tout, faites semblant, ce sera sympa


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

moi je rale pas, je peste !!!


----------



## gKatarn (12 Avril 2005)

Ben tu vas pester encore plus, suite à CA


----------



## gKatarn (12 Avril 2005)

On reconnait bien la coiffure 
---
PS : mouahahahahahahahaha


----------



## abba zaba (12 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu vas pester encore plus, suite à CA



Salaud


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> Salaud



toi meme


----------



## abba zaba (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi meme



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à robertav.


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Avril 2005)

bon c'est pas bientot fini ce souk.....  

zetes penibles......

pis elle est bien cette photo....


----------



## KARL40 (12 Avril 2005)

Qu'est ce qu'on se fait chier quand même .....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Quelle vie


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qu'on se fait chier quand même .....


----------



## KARL40 (12 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Quelle vie


 
Quelle chouette vie en effet ....

Tiens , je vais peut-être me suicider demain ... j'ai rien à faire !!!


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>


 :mouais:


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2005)

c'est fait pour gueuler ici, c'est ça?


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2005)

nan, c'est le fil de la bonne humeur, ça se voit pas


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Quelle chouette vie en effet ....
> 
> Tiens , je vais peut-être me suicider demain ... j'ai rien à faire !!!



LOL bien


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> nan, c'est le fil de la bonne humeur, ça se voit pas


 
on le droit de gueuler fort alors?


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Avril 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> on le droit de gueuler fort alors?



*on te dit que oui.....*


----------



## Nidhal (12 Avril 2005)

J'en ai marre d attendre la sortie de Tiger!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à robertav.




moi j'ai pu mais la machine ne voulait pas me faire bouler rouge


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *on te dit que oui.....*



Ah ces newbs


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Avril 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai marre d attendre la sortie de Tiger!!!!!!!


On peut le réserver dès aujourd'hui, alors arrête de râler STP l'attente ne sera plus très longue


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Avril 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai marre d attendre la sortie de Tiger!!!!!!!



tu le fais expres ou quoi........commence par le commander si c'est pas deja le cas....

......tiger.......


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai marre d attendre la sortie de Tiger!!!!!!!




tu peux deja le commander


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *on te dit que oui.....*


 
est-ce PUTAIN de PC peut arrêter de couiner comme un klebar malade!! 


   

si ça continue, j'me casse


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu le fais expres ou quoi........commence par le commander si c'est pas deja le cas....
> 
> ......tiger.......



Il faut quand même attendre plus de deux semaines


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai marre d attendre la sortie de Tiger!!!!!!!


 
tu vas couiner comme ça longtemps!!??


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Avril 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> est-ce PUTAIN de PC peut arrêter de couiner comme un klebar malade!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Achète-toi un Mac


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Achète-toi un Mac


 
j'en ai un mais pas là


----------



## Nidhal (12 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> On peut le réserver dès aujourd'hui, alors arrête de râler STP l'attente ne sera plus très longue



Mes je l aurai que le 29!!!! ces très lent


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Avril 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> Mes je l aurai que le 29!!!! ces très lent


Jamais content


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Quelle chouette vie en effet ....
> 
> Tiens , je vais peut-être me suicider demain ... j'ai rien à faire !!!



essaye même pas, j'ai essayé, c'est nul...


----------



## abba zaba (12 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> essaye même pas, j'ai essayé, c'est nul...



 Évidement, si c'est mal fait


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> essaye même pas, j'ai essayé, c'est nul...


Jamais essayé. Encore un de ces trucs surfaits, hein


----------



## supermoquette (12 Avril 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> est-ce PUTAIN de PC peut arrêter de couiner comme un klebar malade!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dis-donc tu confondrais pas avec ton collègue ?


----------



## KARL40 (12 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dis-donc tu confondrais pas avec ton collègue ?


 
Son collègue se tape son clébar ?!! Mais c'est dégoutant !!!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Son collègue se tape son clébar ?!! Mais c'est dégoutant !!!


Non, c'est le klébar qui tente de se taper le PC. C'est guère mieux cela dit. Triste époque


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est le klébar qui tente de se taper le PC. C'est guère mieux cela dit. Triste époque



Mais vous avez la comprenette en capilotade ou quoi ? C'est le PC qui se tape le collègue, qu'on vous dit, et le chien aussi, d'ailleurs


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mais vous avez la comprenette en capilotade ou quoi ? C'est le PC qui se tape le collègue, qu'on vous dit, et le chien aussi, d'ailleurs


Ben c'est du joli. Encore pire que je croyais


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2005)

d'abords, je me tape un pc si j' veux     


mais de là à couiner comme un klebar  :mouais:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Avril 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> d'abords, je me tape un pc si j' veux
> 
> 
> mais de là à couiner comme un klebar  :mouais:


Je ne veux rien savoir de ta vie privée, pervers


----------



## jpmiss (12 Avril 2005)

NON!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Marre d'en avoir marre


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Marre d'en avoir marre


Alors arrête d'en avoir marre. C'est pas compliqué pourtant


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

opssss j'ai loupé de thread


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la on attends toute une cargaison des copains du boulot de l'homme
> 
> il sont suisse , la biere est prete !!!



euh, tu es censée être en colère, là, roberta..:mouais:

fais un effort!


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> opssss j'ai loupé de thread


`

trop tard


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Avril 2005)

En plus y a pas que les Helvètes qui boivent de la bière


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> `
> 
> trop tard




arrte de me coller et surveiller, je le supporte pas


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> arrte de me coller et surveiller, je le supporte pas



trop tard.


si ça continue, je vais donner des coudbouls sans raison


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> En plus y a pas que les Helvètes qui boivent de la bière




 depuis qu'il a passé la frontiere pour travailler,
dans mon frigo il y a plus de biere que du jus de fruits


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Bientôt 7000


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> depuis qu'il a passé la frontiere pour travailler,
> dans mon frigo il y a plus de biere que du jus de fruits


Tst tst tst, il file un mauvais coton, ton homme


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Tst tst tst, il file un mauvais coton, ton homme



on parle pas à roberta comme ça!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Avril 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> on parle pas à roberta comme ça!


Je dis pas de mal


----------



## gKatarn (12 Avril 2005)

Quand bien même, çà ne changerai rien


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> on parle pas à roberta comme ça!




toi fais pas le malin !!!!!

attends ton tour dans le placard aux amants !!!!!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi fais pas le malin !!!!!
> 
> attends ton tour dans le placard aux amants !!!!!


Mouais... je vois ça d'ici : tu vas profiter de l'ébriété de ton homme quand il aura bu trop de bière


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi fais pas le malin !!!!!
> 
> attends ton tour dans le placard aux amants !!!!!


`
j'peux pas j'ai piscine


----------



## gKatarn (12 Avril 2005)

Lâche


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Mouais... je vois ça d'ici : tu vas profiter de l'ébriété de ton homme quand il aura bu trop de bière



à part le flood, pas grand chose à faire dans ces cas là


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Lâche



t'as qu'à prendre ma place


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Mouais... je vois ça d'ici : tu vas profiter de l'ébriété de ton homme quand il aura bu trop de bière



c'est lui qu'il boit et c'est moi qui est saule !!!!!  




pffff en plus je dois conduire pendant 10 semaines, 
la barbe plus le droit a mon apero


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est lui qu'il boit et c'est moi qui est saule !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pas la peine de chouiner les apéros sans alcool ça existe


----------



## gKatarn (12 Avril 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> t'as qu'à prendre ma place



çà va pas, et puis quoi encore


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine de chouiner les apéros sans alcool ça existe



un sauterne ou vendanges tardives sans alcool????

sa va pas non ?


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa va pas non ?



non sa va pas


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un sauterne ou vendanges tardives sans alcool????
> 
> sa va pas non ?


Non là faut pas rêver. Mais la bière sans alcool y en a. En Suisse aussi, j'en ai vu. Et des apéritifs anisés sans alcool aussi


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est lui qu'il boit et c'est moi qui est saule !!!!!
> pffff en plus je dois conduire pendant 10 semaines,
> la barbe plus le droit a mon apero



t'es rien qu'une alcoolo


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Non là faut pas rêver. Mais la bière sans alcool y en a. En Suisse aussi, j'en ai vu. Et des apéritifs anisés sans alcool aussi



faut arrêter cette hérésie totale


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Non là faut pas rêver. Mais la bière sans alcool y en a. En Suisse aussi, j'en ai vu. Et des apéritifs anisés sans alcool aussi



j'aime pas la biere et encore moins l'aniset


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

C'est rouge j'aime pas cette couleur


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> t'es rien qu'une alcoolo




toi , commence a me rendre ma contrex


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> C'est rouge j'aime pas cette couleur





tu as deja vu des allergies  vertes ?


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as deja vu des allergies  vertes ?



oui


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi , commence a me rendre ma contrex



j'ai vidé la bouteille dans les chiottes


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oui



t'es contagieux


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> t'es contagieux



j'l'ai pas choisi 

t'as pas besoin de trainer là


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt 7000



non, j'ai depassé le 7000 !!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vidé la bouteille dans les chiottes




attention, il va rouiller !!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, j'ai depassé le 7000 !!!!!!!!



infoutue de te controler toi-même


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Bisous


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> attention, il va rouiller !!



de la camelote, tes chiottes


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bisous



tu piques


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Spa vrai, je viens de me raser


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Spa vrai, je viens de me raser



avec une pince à épiler, probablement


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2005)

j'suis hypra reussite en Geneviève de Fondetayn et personne me boule


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Je t'ai boulé ma boule


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> j'suis hypra reussite en Geneviève de Fondetayn et personne me boule



ma machine fait greve , elle t'aime pas


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ma machine fait greve , elle t'aime pas


 t'es pas couchée toi


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Avril 2005)

Saleté de machine 

Attend voir un peu toi :rose:


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Saleté de machine
> 
> Attend voir un peu toi :rose:



lé pas kontent?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> lé pas kontent?



il est d'une humeur de chien


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il est d'une humeur de chien



de klebar tu veux dire..


saleté de machine


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2005)

j'arrete pas de me faire griller sur le fil


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> de klebar tu veux dire..
> 
> 
> saleté de machine



la nettoyer, tu sais pas faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> j'arrete pas de me faire griller sur le fil



qu'est-ce'tu veux qu'ça m'foute ?


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce'tu veux qu'ça m'foute ?



justement


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> j'arrete pas de me faire griller sur le fil



t'as oublié le romarin: ça pue


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> justement



encore un mutilé du smiley


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> encore un mutilé du smiley



d'abords, :mouais:...j'aime pas les smiley


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> d'abords, :mouais:...j'aime pas les smiley



termines ton assiette


----------



## molgow (12 Avril 2005)

il est nul ce thread


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> il est nul ce thread



ailleurs, y'a d'la place


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> j'suis hypra reussite en Geneviève de Fondetayn et personne me boule



Vi ... On dirait un poisson avarié surmonté d'un champignon nucléaire


----------



## Luc G (13 Avril 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> il est nul ce thread



Et c'est en ajoutant un post nul que tu comptes arriver à l'? ?  

Saleté de caractères qui ne veulent pas s'afficher, c'est d'arriver à l'infini qu'il s'agissait évidemment.


----------



## naas (13 Avril 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> il est nul ce thread


c'est celui qui dit qui y est     
toujours une fois de plus que toi     
mirroir mirroir à l'infini plus un


----------



## Luc G (13 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est celui qui dit qui y est
> toujours une fois de plus que toi
> mirroir mirroir à l'infini plus un



Ça y est, naas a retrouvé la boîte de billes de quand il était petit   

Bon, allez, assez joué, maintenant au lit, non mais !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Avril 2005)

Naturellement : j'arrive pas à dormir et y'a plus personne


----------



## CheepnisAroma (13 Avril 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Naturellement : j'arrive pas à dormir et y'a plus personne


Je suis venu, t'étais plus là


----------



## CheepnisAroma (13 Avril 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> il est nul ce thread


Si t'aimes pas râler n'en dégoute pas les autres STP


----------



## Grug (13 Avril 2005)

faiche le matin


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Avril 2005)

*Mme De Fontenay a pris possession de Grug !       *


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> P... de b... à q... de m..., féchié, depuis 5h30 ce matin j'ai essayé au moins *8 fois* de poster un nouveau tradada, et vbulletin© patine à mort !
> 
> :rateau:  :hein:





 
*.utain .. .ordel . .ueue .. .erde*


----------



## supermoquette (13 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> P... de b... à q... de m..., féchié, depuis 5h30 ce matin j'ai essayé au moins *8 fois* de poster un nouveau tradada, et vbulletin© patine à mort !
> 
> 
> _Et cette bouzine numérique est capable de me les faire apparaitre, les huit identiques, à 10 heures du mat' quand tous les bits du serveur seront enfin d'attaque !_
> :rateau:  :hein:


marrant ça j'ai eu des timeout jusqu'à hier aprèm et depuis ca booste chez moi


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Mme De Fontenay a pris possession de Grug !       *



C'était déjà une tanche, si maintenant il fait morue en plus ...


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

Ca pue le poisson pas frais nan ??


----------



## Grug (13 Avril 2005)

c'est fini oui !


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

Je fais c'que j'veux


----------



## gKatarn (13 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> P... de b... à q... de m..., féchié, depuis 5h30 ce matin j'ai essayé au moins *8 fois* de poster un nouveau tradada, et vbulletin© patine à mort !



T'as vraiment que çà à foutre


----------



## gKatarn (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je fais c'que j'veux


Ouais, seulement si je veux


----------



## KARL40 (13 Avril 2005)

Et c'est parti .... Encore une journée d'exploitation ... euh ... de boulot !


----------



## jpmiss (13 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est fini oui !


 
NON!


----------



## KARL40 (13 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> NON!


 
T'as que ce mot à la bouche !


----------



## jpmiss (13 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> T'as que ce mot à la bouche !


 
NON!


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2005)

Je ne vous dis pas bonjour et je vous souhaite une journée minable


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vous dis pas bonjour et je vous souhaite une journée minable


 J'en ai pas moins a ton service


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai pas moins a ton service



Toi, le velu, commence pas


----------



## KARL40 (13 Avril 2005)

Pourquoi personne ne répond au téléphone ?


----------



## jpmiss (13 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi personne ne répond au téléphone ?


 
Essaye l'horloge parlante!


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi personne ne répond au téléphone ?



t'as du te tromper de numéro


----------



## macarel (13 Avril 2005)

p....n, ils annocent des grosses pluies pour vendredi chez moi, biensûr mon jour de RTT.
Moi qui voulait se promener   
En plus, l'automatisme de la serre d'expé est en panne


----------



## gKatarn (13 Avril 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> p....n, ils annocent des grosses pluies pour vendredi chez moi, biensûr mon jour de RTT.
> Moi qui voulait se promener
> En plus, l'automatisme de la serre d'expé est en panne




A bas les RTT


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> A bas les RTT



Vive le schtroumpf grognon !


----------



## KARL40 (13 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Essaye l'horloge parlante!


 
De quoi j'me mèle ?  




			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> t'as du te tromper de numéro


 
Prends moi pour un abruti aussi !!


----------



## KARL40 (13 Avril 2005)

J'allais oublier : salauds de jeunes !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> De quoi j'me mèle ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meuh non, un abruti pareil, faut le laisser !


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> J'allais oublier : salauds de jeunes !


 fumier de vieux


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> J'allais oublier : salauds de jeunes !




Ouais, il faudrait une bonne guerre, histoire de remettre tout ce beau monde dans le droit chemin !


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

Ah ! et pis moi les vieux, j'te les tuerais a la naissance


----------



## KARL40 (13 Avril 2005)

C'est ça : tuons les jeunes et les vieux ! on sera peinard sur terre comme ça !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! et pis moi les vieux, j'te les tuerais a la naissance



Ben caisse tatant, tires toi une balle dans le cigare, t'es rien qu'un futur vieux aussi !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça : tuons les jeunes et les vieux ! on sera peinard sur terre comme ça !




*Et puis mort aux cons, comme ça restera plus personne       
*


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

C'est ca ! Un peu plus et vous allez tomber d'accord 

Moutons va !


----------



## KARL40 (13 Avril 2005)

Pas encore planté ces forums aujourd'hui ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est ca ! Un peu plus et vous allez tomber d'accord
> 
> Moutons va !




*Si c'est comme ça on tuera d'abord les trolls !     *


----------



## KARL40 (13 Avril 2005)

Et puis à quoi ça sert un troll ?  

A rien !!


----------



## jpmiss (13 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Pas encore planté ces forums aujourd'hui ?


 
NON!


----------



## KARL40 (13 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> NON!


 
Vous devenez pénible, monsieur !


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

haaaaaaaaaaaa.....:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:

marre des demargeurs telephoniques de mes deux.........


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

T'as qu'a utiliser le courrier


----------



## gKatarn (13 Avril 2005)

Ben non, le courrier est perdu par La Poste


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> T'as qu'a utiliser le courrier



ben, je voudrai bien, je sais pas pourquoi ils ont pris l'habitude de me telephoner tous les matins....moi le matin je dors........


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

Bosse un peu ca te changera


----------



## gKatarn (13 Avril 2005)

Tu sais même pas ce que çà veut dire _bosser_


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

bosser....????? 

mais ca va pas non.....je vais pas bosser cette semaine alors que des demain je suis en vacance...
non,non....j'irais pas bosser....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

ben alors !!!!!pas encore fini de raler  ?


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben alors !!!!!pas encore fini de raler ?


Qu'est ca peut fout' ?


----------



## lumai (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ca peut fout' ?


 nan mais tu lui parles pas comme ça !!!


----------



## poildep (13 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> nan mais tu lui parles pas comme ça !!!


 de quoi j'me mêle.


----------



## gKatarn (13 Avril 2005)

Ouais,  parle pas comme çà à mon pote


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ouais,  parle pas comme çà à mon pote


 T'as vu ca ou que j'etais ton pote ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> nan mais tu lui parles pas comme ça !!!



normal sa reaction, 
il a pas supporté que je ne  lui fasse pas une place dans le placard


----------



## Juste en passant (13 Avril 2005)

ça va les filles ?


----------



## lumai (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> normal sa reaction,
> il a pas supporté que je ne  lui fasse pas une place dans le placard


 pfff ! 
Encore une crise de jalousie !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> de quoi j'me mêle.



tiens, une lumiere a parlé !!!


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> ça va les filles ?


 leche cul


----------



## Grug (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> leche cul


jaloux ?


----------



## abba zaba (13 Avril 2005)

Toujours aussi naze ici...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> leche cul



acrobate ?


----------



## jpmiss (13 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> de quoi j'me mêle.


 
Cest quoi ce nouvel avatar encore?!  Insuportable ce clignotement débile!! 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/image.php?u=13435&dateline=1113403279


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Marre des mares


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Cest quoi ce nouvel avatar encore?!  Insuportable ce clignotement débile!!


 
Toujours mieux qu'Iggy Pop


----------



## Grug (13 Avril 2005)

houlà, c'est l'heure des floudeurs


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

La sortie des classes quoi


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2005)

ouais, allez faire vos devoirs les niards


----------



## abba zaba (13 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Cest quoi ce nouvel avatar encore?!  Insuportable ce clignotement débile!!
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/image.php?u=13435&dateline=1113403279



Qu'est-c'qu'elle veut Miss de Nice ?


----------



## lumai (13 Avril 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> Toujours aussi naze ici...


 T'es pas obligé de rester !


----------



## gKatarn (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu ca ou que j'etais ton pote ?


Paske tu crois que c'est de toi dont je parlais ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

je rejoins Abba Zabba pour dire que:

*c'est n'importe quoi ce fil......!*


----------



## Grug (13 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Paske tu crois que c'est de toi dont je parlais ?


 bon c'est fini les vieux couples !


----------



## CheepnisAroma (13 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je rejoins Abba Zabba pour dire que:
> 
> *c'est n'importe quoi ce fil......!*


Ici on râle, un point c'est tout


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Ici on râle, un point c'est tout



et je faisait quoi.......?  :mouais: 

des fois je me demande......


----------



## gKatarn (13 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon c'est fini les vieux couples !



C'est pas un morue avec un chapeau RI-DI-CU-LE et  maquillée comme une pouf'  qui va me faire la leçon


----------



## lumai (13 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un morue avec un chapeau RI-DI-CU-LE et  maquillée comme une pouf'  qui va me faire la leçon


 Qu'est ce que t'as contre les chapeaux ?!?


----------



## Hamster de combat (13 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un morue avec un chapeau RI-DI-CU-LE et  maquillée comme une pouf'  qui va me faire la leçon


 Exactement !  C'est pas à un *vieux* singe qu'on apprend à faire des grimaces ! non mais !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un morue avec un chapeau RI-DI-CU-LE et  maquillée comme une pouf'  qui va me faire la leçon




Fini la vulgarité !!!


----------



## gKatarn (13 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Exactement !  C'est pas à un *vieux* singe qu'on apprend à faire des grimaces ! non mais !



Kesta ta le hamster... Tu veux un rouleau de scotch ?


----------



## gKatarn (13 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que t'as contre les chapeaux ?!?



Ben maintenant que tu le dis, le tien n'est pas mieux


----------



## CheepnisAroma (13 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et je faisait quoi.......?  :mouais:
> 
> des fois je me demande......


J'dis pas que tu râlais pas. J'dis qu'ici on râle. Et c'est pas facile de râler tous les jours


----------



## CheepnisAroma (13 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vous dis pas bonjour et je vous souhaite une journée minable


Mal élevé


----------



## KARL40 (13 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un morue avec un chapeau RI-DI-CU-LE et maquillée comme une pouf' qui va me faire la leçon


 
  

Euh ... Pardon !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> J'dis pas que tu râlais pas. J'dis qu'ici on râle. Et c'est pas facile de râler tous les jours



pfffff......


----------



## KARL40 (13 Avril 2005)

Et toi au dessus !  T'es jamais content !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je rejoins Abba Zabba pour dire que:
> 
> *c'est n'importe quoi ce fil......!*




Ben casse toi


----------



## jpmiss (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Toujours mieux qu'Iggy Pop


 
Toi Choubaka tu va pas tarder a retourner dans l'hyperespace a la vitesse de la lumière...


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Mal élevé



D'où il me traite de mal élevé le nioub'?  

Et puis baisse les yeux quand on te parle. Un peu de respect B.. de M...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Kesta ta le hamster... Tu veux un rouleau de scotch ?


 
2 fautes graves dans ce post: 
- un smiley jaune
- pour les hamster c'est pas du scotch c'est du shaterton qu'il faut!


----------



## gKatarn (13 Avril 2005)

Put1 merde j'ai confondu  le shatterton


----------



## lumai (13 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben maintenant que tu le dis, le tien n'est pas mieux


 Ben au moins il est pas en plastique blanc, le mien !


----------



## gKatarn (13 Avril 2005)

Et pis, d'abord, je te fais pas remarquer tes fautes toi, alors de quoi tu te mêles hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

a force de larer j'ai la gorge irrité


----------



## Grug (13 Avril 2005)

jpmiss connaisseur en wiskies a dit:
			
		

> - pour les hamster c'est pas du scotch c'est du shaterton qu'il faut!



ben oui, sinon ca tire les poils quand on l'enleve


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ben casse toi



mais c'est ce que j'ai fait......


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ben au moins il est pas en plastique blanc, le mien !



ni en laine feutré noir !!!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a force de larer j'ai la gorge irrité


Bois un apéro, ça passera


----------



## lumai (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ni en laine feutré noir !!!


 Ha j'en ai un en feutre noir ! Quelque part... chais plus où...


----------



## N°6 (13 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ha j'en ai un en feutre noir ! Quelque part... chais plus où...



Sur ton oreille


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ha j'en ai un en feutre noir ! Quelque part... chais plus où...



laisse cela a mme la fontaine,
c'est pas bien de copier


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

y'a n'importe qui dans ce tradada


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Sur ton oreille



Ah,non... C'est un tampon...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si tu cherches ton feutre...


----------



## N°6 (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> y'a n'importe qui dans ce tradada



N'importe quoi ! :rateau:


----------



## naas (13 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ah,non... C'est un tampon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le revoila  lui avec ses babas au rhum animés


----------



## lumai (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> laisse cela a mme la fontaine,
> c'est pas bien de copier


 Ha mais le mien n'a pas cette inimitable bordure de biais crème !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ha mais le mien n'a pas cette inimitable bordure de biais crème !!!



tu veut dire que il a un gros noed rose bonbon ? 
carneval est fini ma chere


----------



## Hamster de combat (13 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Kesta ta le hamster... Tu veux un rouleau de scotch ?


 Visiblement l'outil de monsieur est de dimensions.... ridicultes


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement l'outil de monsieur est de dimensions.... ridicultes



Mais qu'est-ce qu'il nous fait le rongeur là ... Va falloir dératiser vite fait ici, c'est un bar, pas une poubelle !


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

faudrait lui installer un petit parc de jeu ...
ça la defoulerai cette sale bete......


----------



## Hamster de combat (13 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est-ce qu'il nous fait le rongeur là ... Va falloir dératiser vite fait ici, c'est un bar, pas une poubelle !





			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> faudrait lui installer un petit parc de jeu ...
> ça la defoulerai cette sale bete......




 Il ont pas autre chose à faire que flooder les deux nioubs ?


----------



## jpmiss (13 Avril 2005)

NON!


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Il ont pas autre chose à faire que flooder les deux nioubs ?



les 2 nioubs......      
pauvre rongeur....tu vas bientot ronger ma semelle.....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> les 2 nioubs......
> pauvre rongeur....tu vas bientot ronger ma semelle.....




fais gaffe a tes doigts


----------



## lumai (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu veut dire que il a un gros noed rose bonbon ?
> carneval est fini ma chere


 Non non de mémoire il est noir sans biais, sans ruban, ni satin ni rien, juste en feutre, noir...

Faut pas croire que je mette que du rouge ou du rose quand même !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

pffffffffff , pensée noire.....et si j'aurais raté l'entretiens hier  ?


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> y'a n'importe qui dans ce tradada



Y'en a aussi  :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Avril 2005)

Le jour où on mettra les cons sur orbite ; le tournis prendra la place du SIDA au rang des catastrophes sanitaires


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Il ont pas autre chose à faire que flooder les deux nioubs ?



Hey, guinea pig, tu devrais pas employer des mots dont tu ne connais pas le sens ... Par contre, flooder, ça, tu connais, hein ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Avril 2005)

ALLEZ! TOURNEZ, JEUNESSE!!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

il n'y a pas que la jeunesse qui tourne !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a pas que la jeunesse qui tourne !!!



T'aghja sciappà a bocca ; ô linguaccia!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ALLEZ! TOURNEZ, JEUNESSE!!!



Chez toi, c'est "pas rond" que ça tourne


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Avril 2005)

Seuls les boeufs tournent comme il faut    et ils en sont fiers ; en plus


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Seuls les boeufs tournent comme il faut    et ils en sont fiers ; en plus



c'est à force d'abuser des "tournées" que t'as mal tourné ?


----------



## naas (13 Avril 2005)

savez même pas râler


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> savez même pas râler



Quoi? Aprenez ; Môssieur, que j'ai commencé à vivre en mordant cette truie bovine de sage-femme qui m'a tiré par les pieds et que j'ai pourri les nuits de mes parents, par mes braillements insupportables, jusqu'à l'âge de 3 ans 1/2... Je n'ai de leçons à recevoir de personne en ce domaine ; Môsieur


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> savez même pas râler



pffffff........


----------



## naas (13 Avril 2005)

C'est ce que je dis savez pas râler


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Avril 2005)

C'est râlant, ça!


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je dis savez pas râler



*Mais arrête de faire le CAKE....*​


----------



## MACcossinelle (13 Avril 2005)

suis pas contente parce que j'ai un statut ( de réputation !!!) merdique !!!! 

"MACcossinelle attend tout seul sur la banquette"...alors d'abord c'est MACcossinelle attend toutE seulE sur la banquette

et en plus c'est super démotivant et déplaisant !!!


----------



## naas (13 Avril 2005)

j'aime pas les gens qui reclament   
les gens qui demandent ça m'enerve    
et après quand je suis enervé ça me met ne colère    
je vais te bouler rouge moi tu vas voir


----------



## naas (13 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Mais arrête de faire le CAKE....*​


râler n'est pas crier


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> râler n'est pas crier




n'importe quoi......

 :mouais:


----------



## naas (13 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> n'importe quoi......
> 
> :mouais:


quoi ça te fait râler ce que je dis


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> quoi ça te fait râler ce que je dis



raler comme je le fait toute la journée, c'est un metier......  
tu n'auras jamais le niveau......


----------



## naas (13 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> raler comme je le fait toute la journée, c'est un metier......
> tu n'auras jamais le niveau......


ahhhhhh une bonne guerre y a rien de mieux ça en fermerait le caquet à bien des jeunes


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Marre de la nuit


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> les jeunes tous des cons, ahhhhhh une bonne guerre y a rien de mieux



oui, mais une guerre jeune/vieux.....comme ça, on nous casserait moins les....
avec vos retraites....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Un jour viendra


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Avril 2005)

Mais bien sur :sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais une guerre jeune/vieux.....comme ça, on nous casserait moins les....
> avec vos retraites....



Les vieux ; faudrait tous les tuer à la naissance!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Les vieux ; faudrait tous les tuer à la naissance!!!



je l'ai toujours dis......


----------



## illya Milapine (14 Avril 2005)

! GROUMF !


----------



## toys (14 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Les vieux ; faudrait tous les tuer à la naissance!!!



et les con aussi boum dé la naissence
et puis aussi les faf
et les intolérents 
et les intermitents 
et les voleurs de cacahouettes


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Les vieux ; faudrait tous les tuer à la naissance!!!



s'rais pas foutu d'arriver à l'heure pour le faire


----------



## toys (14 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> s'rais pas foutu d'arriver à l'heure pour le faire



ou alors il vas attendre


----------



## illya Milapine (14 Avril 2005)

******************************* !!!!!!!!!!!!

(trop insoutenable pour les oreilles)


----------



## iTof (14 Avril 2005)

... sont même pas capable de jouer au ballon les gonzes  
"M'sieur c'est à cause de la pluie"...


----------



## illya Milapine (14 Avril 2005)

J'en ai marre, j'en ai marre, j'en ai marre !!!!     


Meeeeeeeeeerdeeeeeeeeeee !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> ... sont même pas capable de jouer au ballon les gonzes
> "M'sieur c'est à cause de la pluie"...



rien à cirer


----------



## Bassman (14 Avril 2005)

toujours pas couché bande de larves ?


----------



## Luc G (14 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> rien à cirer



C'est pas fini, non. Va donc te coucher, Lemmy, ça fait longtemps que le couvre-feu a été sonné


----------



## Luc G (14 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> toujours pas couché bande de larves ?



Et lui qu'est-ce qu'il a à répéter mes phrases avant que je les ai dites !  
D'ailleurs, je croyais que les zoos étaient fermés à cette heure, qu'est-ce que cette boule de poil fabrique ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> toujours pas couché bande de larves ?



oh l'asticot: un ton plus bas


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas fini, non. Va donc te coucher, Lemmy, ça fait longtemps que le couvre-feu a été sonné



la musique de la sardane m'empêche de dormir


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

Je me sens seuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuulllllllllllllll


----------



## Macoufi (14 Avril 2005)




----------



## Macoufi (14 Avril 2005)

C'est QUOI ces manifs de jeunes acnéiques

qui n'ont rien d'autres à foutre le mercredi après-midi

que de balancer des bouteilles sur la tête des CRS (ça, c'est leur pb...)

mais surtout, sourtout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 nous faire passer 2h30 dans la voiture,

là ou d'habitude il faut 50 minutes ?????

Avec leurs c... de toujours manifester pour un oui ou pour un non, 

avant même de chercher à discuter, à négocier,

ils m'ont rater un truc ENORME       


_PS : j'ai rien lu du fil - à part le dernier post - j'suis juste là pour faire du bien. Merci_


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

Raleuse...  


ps:


----------



## Macoufi (14 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Raleuse...
> 
> 
> ps:








 na !


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> na !




Comment  !!!!!!


----------



## Macoufi (14 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Comment  !!!!!!



 c'est bien pour râler, ici, non ?

Pis, elle est mimi tout plein ma tite gueule

qui tire la langue, à la récré, juste pour faire croire à ses copines

que, non, c'est même pas vrai qu'elle l'aime bien celui-là... :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien pour râler, ici, non ?
> 
> Pis, elle est mimi tout plein ma tite gueule
> 
> ...



ben, oui.....c'est fait pour raler....alors je rale......


----------



## Macoufi (14 Avril 2005)

Ici, ils n'ont même pas pensé à nous donner la possibilité

d'avoir un avatar différent. 

Spécial râleuses et râleurs.

J'voudrais pas situer de nom,

mais y'en a certains pour qui la dissonance est à hurler

entre les propos et l'avatar :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> mais y'en a certains pour qui la dissonance est à hurler
> 
> entre les propos et l'avatar :mouais:



ben, dans mon cas, je trouve que ça va plutot bien.......

m**** je rale pas là....ce serait dont du flood.......


----------



## Macoufi (14 Avril 2005)

T'es pas encore couché, toi ?...


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

Si, tu viens de me reveiller........


----------



## Macoufi (14 Avril 2005)

ça se voit !

13 minutes pour pondre 3 mots   







 je me gausse


----------



## Macoufi (14 Avril 2005)

D'ailleurs, j'préfère me déconnectée 

que de lire des trucs pareils...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

Et voilà... rentré du turbin y a pas 30 minutes, personne dans les parages


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

>


dehors


----------



## abba zaba (14 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> dehors



8h41 et t'es pas encore à 10000 ? Feignasse !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> na !




M'en vais te faire voir, moi, si on tire la langue


----------



## Bassman (14 Avril 2005)

Quels violents tous


----------



## Bassman (14 Avril 2005)

Et faisez po chier, j'suis de mauvaise humeur


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et faisez po chier, j'suis de mauvaise humeur



Pourquoi ? t'es constipé ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Le revoila  lui avec ses babas au rhum animés



Tu sais ce qu'il te dit le Baba au Rhum?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et faisez po chier, j'suis de mauvaise humeur



*Bassman, faut même pas faire gaffe, l'est toujours comme ça*    

Ça, ... on m'avait prévenu que les trolls étaient grognons...


----------



## bebert (14 Avril 2005)

Et merde !!! J'ai oublié d'aller à la journée portes ouvertes chez mon concessionaire Xerox.
*Il y avait café et croissant à volonté !!!*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Avril 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Et merde !!! J'ai oublié d'aller à la journée portes ouvertes chez mon concessionaire Xerox.
> *Il y avait café et croissant à volonté !!!*




*C'EST BALOT !*


----------



## gKatarn (14 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et faisez po chier, j'suis de mauvaise humeur



çà tombe bien, moi aussi


----------



## Bassman (14 Avril 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Et merde !!! J'ai oublié d'aller à la journée portes ouvertes chez mon concessionaire Xerox.
> *Il y avait café et croissant à volonté !!!*


 Pauv' tache


----------



## Bassman (14 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> çà tombe bien, moi aussi


Comme d'habitudeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## gKatarn (14 Avril 2005)

Et alors, çà te défrise le poil ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et faisez po chier, j'suis de mauvaise humeur


Et alors ? T'es pas le seul


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

moi j'aime pas bebert, il m'a fait penser que je dois contacter ma concessionnaire , 
une portiere de ma titine veut plus se fermer sous le laser de la telecommande


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aime pas bebert, il m'a fait penser que je dois contacter ma concessionnaire ,
> une portiere de ma titine veut plus se fermer sous le laser de la telecommande


De toutes façons j'aime pas les voitures


----------



## gKatarn (14 Avril 2005)

Prends une clé comme tout le monde


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2005)

Je vais te l'ouvrir à grand coups de lattes, moi, ta poubelle! Elle va pas faire 'ièch' bien longtemps


----------



## KARL40 (14 Avril 2005)

Oh !!!!!!! Vos gueules !


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

Déplace-toi à pied, ça pollue pas et c'est bon pour ta santé


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Oh !!!!!!! Vos gueules !



*Toi, va laver ton cerveau avec de la pub !*


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

hoooooo     

c'est pas une poubelle ma titine !!!!!

elle n'a pas encore un 1an et elle c'est un coupé racé


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hoooooo
> 
> c'est pas une poubelle ma titine !!!!!
> 
> elle n'a pas encore un 1an et elle c'est un coupé racé


Pas un an et t'as déjà des problèmes avec ? Tu t'es fait avoir


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

trop d'electronique sa tue la simplicité !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> trop d'electronique sa tue la simplicité !!!



T'as qu'à t'acheter une âne ; ô bourique!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> trop d'electronique sa tue la simplicité !!!


Alors achète-toi une bagnole sans électronique, ça existe encore heureusement


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> T'as qu'à t'acheter une âne ; ô bourique!



sa va trop vite et sa coute trop cher en carottes !!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa va trop vite et sa coute trop cher en carottes !!!!



Non, mais c'est qu'elle continue à me répondre , l'éffrontée!!!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa va trop vite et sa coute trop cher en carottes !!!!


Trop vite ? Dis donc, elle est à pédales ta bagnole ou quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Trop vite ? Dis donc, elle est à pédales ta bagnole ou quoi ?



non pas des pedales , juste des commandes vocales !!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non pas des pedales , juste des commandes vocales !!


Pfou ! Tu crois vraiment que je vais gober ça ? Faudrait pas me prendre pour un neuneu hein


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non pas des pedales , juste des commandes vocales !!



Ben, dis moi... Vu comme t'es bavarde ; il doit plus savoir où donner de la tête, ton cageot à roulettes


----------



## abba zaba (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non pas des pedales , juste des commandes vocales !!



Alors cherche pas, t'as dû la saouler...   


[edit] Dis donc, Patochman, ça t'ennuies pas de me griller mes vannes ?    [/edit]


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

T'arrives à te poudrer le nez en conduisant ta bagnole ?


----------



## Bassman (14 Avril 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> Alors cherche pas, t'as dû la saouler...
> 
> 
> [edit] Dis donc, Patochman, ça t'ennuies pas de me griller mes vannes ?    [/edit]


 Un probleme avec la Ville de Vannes ??


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Pfou ! Tu crois vraiment que je vais gober ça ? Faudrait pas me prendre pour un neuneu hein



j'ai meme un homme bioman qui va avec


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai meme un homme bioman qui va avec


Frimeuse avec ça


----------



## gKatarn (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai meme un homme bioman qui va avec



Et la b..., elle est bionique aussi ? l


----------



## Bassman (14 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Et la b..., elle est bionique aussi ? l


 Vulgaire le papy 

Je signale aux modos tiens


----------



## abba zaba (14 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Un probleme avec la Ville de Vannes ??



Pfff ! Vannes, c'est tellement naze que c'est même pas desservi par la Poste !  

Tu écris à Vannes et ça part à Die !


----------



## gKatarn (14 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Vulgaire le papy
> 
> Je signale aux modos tiens




Délateur, collabo, gestapiste


----------



## Bassman (14 Avril 2005)

Suffit de savoir ecrire et y'a pas de soucis 

Mais tout ca doit te depasser


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Frimeuse avec ça



jalouse ? 

je vais te le preter pendant 10 semaines


----------



## gKatarn (14 Avril 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> Pfff ! Vannes, c'est tellement naze que c'est même pas desservi par la Poste !



Déjà, qui a envie d'écrire à Vannes


----------



## Bassman (14 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Délateur, collabo, gestapiste


 Merci du compliment :love:


----------



## Bassman (14 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Délateur, collabo, gestapiste


Merci du compliment :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Alors achète-toi une bagnole sans électronique, ça existe encore heureusement



ouais, elle aurait l'air maline en Lada


----------



## gKatarn (14 Avril 2005)

Ah, paske t'appelles çà un compliment ? béotien


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Merci du compliment :love:



faut pas grand chose pour te contenter


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> jalouse ?
> 
> je vais te le preter pendant 10 semaines


Dans mon cas, c'est *jaloux* qu'il faudrait dire. Mais j'le suis pas. Et surtout ne me prête pas ta bagnole, non merci


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> ouais, elle aurait l'air maline en Lada




et puis trop voyante, sa coute trop cher en assurance vol


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis trop voyante, sa coute trop cher en assurance vol



radine


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis trop voyante, sa coute trop cher en assurance vol


Par contre, pas besoin d'assurance vol pour ta caisse, tu risques pas de te la faire chourrer, trop pourrave


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Dans mon cas, c'est *jaloux* qu'il faudrait dire. Mais j'le suis pas. Et surtout ne me prête pas ta bagnole, non merci



de toute façon tes voisins aiment pas entendre l'alarme 
a l'ouverture forcé de la portiere !!!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

Ça y est, c'est reparti les voisins du dessus ont laissé le chien tout seul dans l'appartement, il va aboyer pendant des heures. Ah c'est gai


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> radine



toi tais toi, je te vois deja arriver en trottinette me venir chercher a la gare !!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est, c'est reparti les voisins du dessus ont laissé le chien tout seul dans l'appartement, il va aboyer pendant des heures. Ah c'est gai



appelle la s.p.a. ou si occupé demande a b.b.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon tes voisins aiment pas entendre l'alarme
> a l'ouverture forcé de la portiere !!!


Tu rêves là !! Moi, voler ta Ford T ?? Allons donc, j'ai ma dignité


----------



## Bassman (14 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est, c'est reparti les voisins du dessus ont laissé le chien tout seul dans l'appartement, il va aboyer pendant des heures. Ah c'est gai


 Et la mort au rat c'est pour les rats ??


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi tais toi, je te vois deja arriver en trottinette me venir chercher a la gare !!!



ce s'ra en ambulance


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et la mort au rat c'est pour les rats ??


Je râle pas contre le klébar. Pas sa faute. Je râle contre les voisins


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Tu rêves là !! Moi, voler ta Ford T ?? Allons donc, j'ai ma dignité




ma titine n' est pas europeenne


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

il faudrait arreter de me bouler gris


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ma titine n' est pas europeenne


Pfff... la Ford T est (était !) une voiture américaine


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il faudrait arreter de me bouler gris



madame est une chieuse


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ce s'ra en ambulance



en caleche monsieur , suis une pricess moi !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Pfff... la Ford T est (était !) une voiture américaine



ma titine n'est pas non plus americaine


----------



## Bassman (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en caleche monsieur , suis une pricess moi !!!!


 Et puis quoi encore ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en caleche monsieur , suis une pricess moi !!!!


Rhoooo mais elle s'y croit ma parole


----------



## gKatarn (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en caleche monsieur , suis une pricess moi !!!!



Et à minuit, c'est la citrouille ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> madame est une chieuse



monsieur est incomprehensif , je demande le divorce !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en caleche monsieur , suis une pricess moi !!!!



celle de l'asile est en révision


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> monsieur est incomprehensif , je demande le divorce !!!!!



ça change du fric


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Et à minuit, c'est la citrouille ?


Une deux chevaux. Sans les options


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> monsieur est incomprehensif , je demande le divorce !!!!!



Je pense que ça lui fera de l'intimité par où qu'ça passe!!!


----------



## Bassman (14 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Une deux chevaux. Sans les options


 et 3 vitesses


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça change du fric



ben koi ???? j'en ai marre de t'entretenir !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben koi ???? j'en ai marre de t'entretenir !!!!!



j'ai pu rien à m'mettre


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> et 3 vitesses


J'allais oublier la queue de renard au bout de l'antenne de la radio (qui ne marche pas)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Une deux chevaux. Sans les options




et toi tu la pousse, moi je reste au volant


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben koi ???? j'en ai marre de t'entretenir !!!!!


Tu sers à quoi alors !?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pu rien à m'mettre



faut pas tout oublier chez ta maitresse


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et toi tu la pousse, moi je reste au volant


Oui c'est ça : elle rêve, pas de doute


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Tu sers à quoi alors !?



je cherche encore


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> faut pas tout oublier chez ta maitresse



elle reprise mes chaussettes, ELLE


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> elle reprise mes chaussettes, ELLE


Alors elle a aucune dignité


----------



## Grug (14 Avril 2005)

:affraid:
à quoi ça sert que  je fasse des devis divisés en jours de travail  :hosto:
j'ai des clients malades, ils veulent que je leur designe une interface avec des animations 3D pour.... demain :affraid:

tout ça dans des mails ponctués de : " Peut-on avoir ca aujourd'hui?"
   
:hosto: :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Alors elle a aucune dignité



c'est l'reste qui m'intéresse


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> elle reprise mes chaussettes, ELLE



sa m'etonne pas : vous etes un bon couple de radin !!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> à quoi ça sert que  je fasse des devis divisés en jours de travail  :hosto:
> j'ai des clients malades, ils veulent que je leur designe une interface avec des animations 3D pour.... demain :affraid:
> 
> ...



ici, c'est les râleurs    pas les pleureuses


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa m'etonne pas : vous etes un bon couple de radin !!!



esprit étriqué    jalouse


----------



## KARL40 (14 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ici, c'est les râleurs  pas les pleureuses


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> à quoi ça sert que  je fasse des devis divisés en jours de travail  :hosto:
> j'ai des clients malades, ils veulent que je leur designe une interface avec des animations 3D pour.... demain :affraid:
> 
> ...


Les clients ? la pire engeance : ils s'imaginent que tout leur est dû, qu'on va leur sortir quelque chose en deux secondes comme un lapin du chapeau du magicien. M'énervent eux alors


----------



## Bassman (14 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> à quoi ça sert que  je fasse des devis divisés en jours de travail  :hosto:
> j'ai des clients malades, ils veulent que je leur designe une interface avec des animations 3D pour.... demain :affraid:
> 
> ...


 Au boulot ca te changera


----------



## gKatarn (14 Avril 2005)

Je ne vous souhaite pas "bon appétit"


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vous souhaite pas "bon appétit"



m'en fiche , je mange pas


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> m'en fiche , je mange pas


Vu le prix que t'as dû payer pour ta bagnole, ça m'étonne pas : tu dois être fauchée, faut économiser sur tout


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Vu le prix que t'as dû payer pour ta bagnole, ça m'étonne pas : tu dois être fauchée, faut économiser sur tout




meme pas vrai, ma titne est pas chere


----------



## Bassman (14 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vous souhaite pas "bon appétit"


C'est ca etouffe toi pendant que tu manges ca nous fera des vacances


----------



## KARL40 (14 Avril 2005)

Mais vous allez arrêter tous les deux !  
On croirait entendre un vieux couple !  

C'est pénible quand on vient chercher un peu d'amour dans ce sujet !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pénible quand on vient chercher un peu d'amour dans ce sujet !



*T'as du te tromper de thread mon coco...*


----------



## illya Milapine (14 Avril 2005)

Je hais les chocos BN !!!!   

et je n'aime pas plus les gens qui puent du cul !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Avril 2005)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> et je n'aime pas plus les gens qui puent du cul !




*C'est donc pour cela que tu as une si piètre opinion de toi même      *


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> je n'aime pas plus les gens qui puent du cul !



commences par remonter ton pantalon


----------



## gKatarn (14 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est ca etouffe toi pendant que tu manges ca nous fera des vacances



Buuuurps, c'est raté


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> et je n'aime pas plus les gens qui puent du cul !




tu fais la bise bien bas toi !!!!


----------



## Grug (14 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ici, c'est les râleurs    pas les pleureuses


 oh ça va hein !


----------



## Grug (14 Avril 2005)

marre du rouge


----------



## Grug (14 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est ca etouffe toi pendant que tu manges ca nous fera des vacances


 c'est fini les enfants oui !   

au lit sans flamby !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> marre du rouge






*mets toi au magenta*


----------



## Grug (14 Avril 2005)

marre des floudeurs


----------



## Grug (14 Avril 2005)

marre e ce message   :
Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> marre des floudeurs



occupe toi des miss, mme genevieve


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> marre e ce message   :
> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.



Oui j en ai marre aussi.


----------



## poildep (14 Avril 2005)

y'a vraiment plus qu'ici que j'ai envie de poster, dans ce bar.


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

J'en ai marre d attendre pour tiger.:hein:


----------



## poildep (14 Avril 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai marre d attendre pour tiger.:hein:


 on s'en cogne.


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2005)

Ca ressemble de plus en plus a un forum PC ici...  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca ressemble de plus en plus a un forum PC ici...  :mouais:



on te r'tient pas


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> on s'en cogne.



Merci


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca ressemble de plus en plus a un forum PC ici...  :mouais:



Oui si tu en a marre de rien tu peu partir


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ou pire : Linux !



Oh non je prèfere linux que pc:mouais:


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on te r'tient pas



Je sais que tu ne me retiens pas. La preuve : je ne me suis pas retenu et tu n'y peux pas grand chose...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que tu ne me retiens pas. La preuve : je ne me suis pas retenu et tu n'y peux pas grand chose...



encore un qui floode dans le fil de Tibo


----------



## poildep (14 Avril 2005)

je sens que ça va fermer.


----------



## KARL40 (14 Avril 2005)

Commence par la fermer déjà !!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> je sens que ça va fermer.



t'as l'pif hypertroohié


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> Oui si tu en a marre de rien tu peu partir



Mais je t'en prie, passe devant ! Tu veux que je te tienne la porte, Mister 100 posts ?!


----------



## poildep (14 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Commence par la fermer déjà !!


 ça c'est pas gagné.


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

J en ai marre qu il y a de la violence sur ce forum


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> J en ai marre qu il y a de la violence sur ce forum



va roucouler ailleurs, c'est la saison


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais je t'en prie, passe devant ! Tu veux que je te tienne la porte, Mister 100 posts ?!



vous commensez a en avoir marre vous aussi


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> va roucouler ailleurs, c'est la saison



Merçi de l'info


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> Merçi de l'info



en plus, il est miro


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

ON MA MIS EN COLERE


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> ON MA MIS EN COLERE



ça t'va pas au teint


----------



## gKatarn (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *mets toi au magenta*



çà va pas non ??? je veux pas qu'on me confonde avec le gang des *VIOLETS*


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Avril 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> Oui si tu en a marre de rien tu peu partir



Nan mais pour qui tu te prends ma parole !


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> çà va pas non ??? je veux pas qu'on me confonde avec le gang des *VIOLETS*



Pourquoi ya des gang ?


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais pour qui tu te prends ma parole !



Non mais on m agresse de tout les cote ma parole


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais pour qui tu te prends ma parole !



Tu as vu ? En plus il me dit "tu" ! Celui là, je le garde pour ma conso personnelle ! MON nioub.


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu as vu ? En plus il me dit "tu" ! Celui là, je le garde pour ma conso personnelle ! MON nioub.


 Je te le laisse pour le supplice de l'iPod mon Momok  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Avril 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> Non mais on m agresse de tout les cote ma parole


 Au moins tu peux reellement raller pour quelque chose 

comme le titre du thread


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

Faites beaucoup de bruit pour pas grand chose.....  
z'avez reussi a me reveiller....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ya des gang ?



Pour punir les faibles


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

Voila vous prefere Mr Amok
non mes je te jure


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je te le laisse pour le supplice de l'iPod mon Momok  :love:



c'est pas bientôt fini, ce flirt ?


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> Voila vous prefere Mr Amok
> non mes je te jure



Fais attention, tu as Mackie dans le dos...


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

Mackie???


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> Non mais on m agresse de tout les cote ma parole


et alors     
ça te fait râler


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> Mackie???



Oui, Mackie. Le "banysseure".


----------



## gKatarn (14 Avril 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> Mackie???


Oulàààààà, on voit que c'est un nioub pour ne pas connaitre Mackie


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2005)

Petit nioub, ne sens-tu pas autour de toi une farandole verte et violette qui tourne de plus en plus vite ?


----------



## gKatarn (14 Avril 2005)

Vi, çà puire


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, Mackie. Le "banysseure".



Ah ok!! 

Et oui naas sa me fait grave râler.


----------



## daffyb (14 Avril 2005)

coucou


----------



## gKatarn (14 Avril 2005)

coin coin


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> coucou



Salut a toi


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> coin coin



Tu sais il va y avoir des episode de star wars a la tele


----------



## gKatarn (14 Avril 2005)

la tv, c'est d'la merde


----------



## N°6 (14 Avril 2005)

Râler pour râler, ça n'a vraiment aucun intérêt


----------



## N°6 (14 Avril 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> Et oui naas sa me fait grave râler.


Jean-Pierre Bacri on t'as reconnu !


----------



## daffyb (14 Avril 2005)

coin toi même


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Jean-Pierre Bacri on t'as reconnu !



J'en  ai marre qu'on degrade mon image.:mouais:


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> la tv, c'est d'la merde



Les pc c'est de la merde


----------



## illya Milapine (14 Avril 2005)

Marre des gens qui font un amalgame entre la coquetterie et la classe !!!


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Fais attention, tu as Mackie dans le dos...



ce petit est pas digne de son avatar


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

Je suis très heureux il n y a pas de forum pour les gens heureux sur macg?
J'en ai marre qu il y en est pas


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ce petit est pas digne de son avatar



Qui mackie ou amok?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> Je suis très heureux il n y a pas de forum pour les gens heureux sur macg?
> J'en ai marre qu il y en est pas



http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=37658

Recherche la prochaine fois


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

Merci j ai cru que sa existe pas


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Avril 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> Merci j ai cru que sa existe pas



et ça le fait rire en plus


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> et ça le fait rire en plus



Tu devrai faire un tour dans ce forum http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=37658&page=1&pp=20


----------



## gKatarn (14 Avril 2005)

On s'en fout : il va aller dans l'autre fil et on aura la paix


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

j'aime pas les avatars rigolo quand on rale........(poormonster.....allons......)


----------



## abba zaba (14 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas les avatars rigolo quand on rale........(poormonster.....allons......)



Tu ferais mieux d'aller m'enlever ce feutre rouge que tu t'es mis sur le front là, cochon va !


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

c'est un Kenji  

pfffff  


tu ferais mieux de t'en trouver un .....


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> On s'en fout : il va aller dans l'autre fil et on aura la paix



J ai bien envie de reste d un coût


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Avril 2005)

C'est quand même curieux qu'il n'y ait qu'à moi qu'on fasse une réflexion :mouais:
le titre du thread c'est bien "Forum des râleurs et des raleuses" ? Donc on râle, pour rire certes, mais on râle.
Alors jouez sans moi, j'abandonne. Et, même sans aucune raison de le faire, je vous présente mes excuses comme ça tout le monde sera content.


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même curieux qu'il n'y ait qu'à moi qu'on fasse une réflexion :mouais:
> le titre du thread c'est bien "Forum des râleurs et des raleuses" ? Donc on râle, pour rire certes, mais on râle.
> Alors jouez sans moi, j'abandonne. Et, même sans aucune raison de le faire, je vous présente mes excuses comme ça tout le monde sera content.



fallait pas venir.....  
mauvais joueur......


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même curieux qu'il n'y ait qu'à moi qu'on fasse une réflexion :mouais:
> le titre du thread c'est bien "Forum des râleurs et des raleuses" ? Donc on râle, pour rire certes, mais on râle.
> Alors jouez sans moi, j'abandonne. Et, même sans aucune raison de le faire, je vous présente mes excuses comme ça tout le monde sera content.



Mes non reste je t'aime bien ou sinon je me mais a rale


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis trop voyante, sa coute trop cher en assurance vol



Tu te trompes, une Lada, faut donner du fric avec pour s'en débarrasser. C'est tellement moche


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Avril 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> Mes non reste je t'aime bien ou sinon je me mais a rale



 Sauf si elle te monte au nez, c'est tout vu tu passes à la moutarde


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> fallait pas venir.....
> mauvais joueur......



Sa devien vraiment chaud ici.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que tu ne me retiens pas. La preuve : je ne me suis pas retenu et tu n'y peux pas grand chose...



Ah, c'est donc ça l'odeur...


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Sauf si elle te monte au nez, c'est tout vu tu passes à la moutarde



J'ai du ketshup


----------



## gKatarn (14 Avril 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même curieux qu'il n'y ait qu'à moi qu'on fasse une réflexion :mouais:


Ouah, un Calimero  



			
				PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> le titre du thread c'est bien "Forum des râleurs et des raleuses" ? Donc on râle, pour rire certes, mais on râle.
> Alors jouez sans moi, j'abandonne. Et, même sans aucune raison de le faire, je vous présente mes excuses comme ça tout le monde sera content.


Excuses non valables, t'as intérêt à rester et à t'espliquer 




			
				Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> Sa devien vraiment chaud ici.


Ben, tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire alors !!


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben, tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire alors !!



Refroidir?


----------



## lumai (14 Avril 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> J'ai du ket*c*hup



Bon choix !!!   


Mais avec un "c" c'est mieux !!!!


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon choix !!!
> 
> 
> Mais avec un "c" c'est mieux !!!!



Oui ces mieux que la moutarde sa pique vive le ketchup.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Stook ton avatar est beau


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Avril 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> Oui ces mieux que la moutarde sa pique vive le ketchup.



De la part d'un lapin avec un avatar chaud comme une plaque électrique, rien d'étonnant !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (14 Avril 2005)

ppffff jsuis obligé de dessiner pour l'école, et Dieu sait que je *DETESTE* faire ça, d'autant plus que j'ai vrmt 2 mains gauches...


----------



## Bassman (14 Avril 2005)

Pisque c'est ca, j'vais a l'enregistrement de Groland ! 

Tu viens grug ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> J'ai du ketshup


J'ai jamais aimé ça moi le ketchup


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> J'ai jamais aimé ça moi le ketchup



J'aime bien aussi la mayonaise


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien aussi la mayonaise


J'aime pas les gens qui disent qu'ils aiment la mayonnaise


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas les gens qui disent qu'ils aiment la mayonnaise



J'aime pas les gens qui n'aime rien


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas les gens qui n'aime rien


Ah ben tiens moi pareil


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben tiens moi pareil



Tu coné les schtroumpf ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> Tu coné les schtroumpf ?


Bof, pas terrible comme BD. Les premiers albums étaient pas mal mais ça s'est nettement dégradé ensuite, c'est devenu n'importe quoi. Ça aussi ça m'énerve d'ailleurs


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Bof, pas terrible comme BD. Les premiers albums étaient pas mal mais ça s'est nettement dégradé ensuite, c'est devenu n'importe quoi. Ça aussi ça m'énerve d'ailleurs



Oui moi aussi mes j'aime bien schtroumpf grincheu (je croi)


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> Oui moi aussi mes j'aime bien schtroumpf grincheu (je croi)


Mais non, schtroumpf grognon voyons


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> Tu coné les schtroumpf ?



Tu connais l'orthographe ?


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, schtroumpf grognon voyons



Oui ou-est je la tête


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> Oui ou-est je la tête


Content de voir que la mémoire te revient  
Schtroumpf grincheux...


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> Oui ou-est je la tête



heu.....dans ton.......


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2005)

NON!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> NON!


Faut voir. Ça dépend


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

Le schtroumpf grognon :


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Le schtroumpf grognon :



l'est toute bleue, ta bestiole


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Le schtroumpf grognon :



Heureusement qu'il est bleu parce qu'avec cet avatar, je le confonds toujours avec Nicolaga.....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Non à la constitution européenne


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Avril 2005)

NON au non à la constitution


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Non aux sourcils d'Emmanuelli


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> l'est toute bleue, ta bestiole


C'est ma faute peut-être  
Remarque j'aurais dû mettre le grand schtroumpf, son bonnet est rouge


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Avril 2005)

J'aime pas etre malade


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas etre malade


Y a un truc, ça s'appelle les médecins, essaie tu verras. Faut vraiment tout te dire


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Moi j'ai été malade en début de semaine


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai été malade en début de semaine


Ma parole y a que des souffreteux ici, je rêve ou quoi ??


----------



## poildep (14 Avril 2005)

Il est encore ouvert, ce thread à la con ?


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Y a un truc, ça s'appelle les médecins, essaie tu verras. Faut vraiment tout te dire


Merci pour ton conseil avisé 
J'y suis allé ct'aprem. Elle m'a filé des antibio et du propofan, n'empeche que je suis encore malade 
 et que j'aime pas ça


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Il est encore ouvert, ce thread à la con ?


Si tu l'aimes pas, n'en dégoûte pas les autres


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ton conseil avisé
> J'y suis allé ct'aprem. Elle m'a filé des antibio et du propofan, n'empeche que je suis encore malade
> et que j'aime pas ça


Attends que les médicaments fassent effet


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Attends que les médicaments fassent effet


C'est ce que je fais, mais c'est long


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Non à la constitution européenne


Non a la constipation!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

ce soir j'arrive pas a raler


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Non a la constipation!


Ça aussi, y a des médicaments pour ça


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Avril 2005)

mais si, tu y arrives plutot pas mal...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Le schtroumpf grognon :


 
Fait chier les schtroumpfs!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Fait chier les schtroumpfs!


Pfou ! même que c'est pas un vrai schtroumpf


----------



## Hamster de combat (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce soir j'arrive pas a raler


 Mais ???? Où va la France ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Mais ???? Où va la France ?



au sud de l'europe


----------



## Hamster de combat (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> au sud de l'europe


 Avec l'élargissement de l'UE j'aurais plutôt qu'elle se déporte vers l'ouest de l'Europe, mais vu de Hamster c'est peut-être pas pareil


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> au sud de l'europe


Au fait t'as réparé ta bagnole ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

Poildep a raison......fil de mer**....


----------



## Hamster de combat (14 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Poildep a raison......fil de mer**....


 Ouais, je déclare un boycott général de ma part pendant au moins.... 30 secondes


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Avec l'élargissement de l'UE j'aurais plutôt qu'elle se déporte vers l'ouest de l'Europe, mais vu de Hamster c'est peut-être pas pareil



pffffffffff encore 1 qui aime les points sur le i


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Par fil de mer tu veux bord de mer ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Au fait t'as réparé ta bagnole ?



non, j'ai encore plus de 2 ans de garantie, j'ai le temp !!!!


----------



## Hamster de combat (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffffffff encore 1 qui aime les points sur le i


 Non, je trouve ça très con.  Mon ordi rame déjà assez, s'il avait pas les points à afficher sur les i ça ne lui ferait pas de mal. Mais va expliquer ça aux ingénieurs d'apple


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Par fil de mer tu veux bord de mer ?



tiens !!!!!!!!!!!!!! il en a 1 qui est content ici


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

J'attends toujours ma glace


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> J'attends toujours ma glace



mon grand, leve tes fesse et fais la toi meme, 
bioman est occupé avec mario kart !!!


----------



## gKatarn (14 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Mon ordi rame déjà assez, ...



T'avais qu'à pas acheter un iMac G3 avec carte 3Dsoudée


----------



## Hamster de combat (14 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> T'avais qu'à pas acheter un iMac G3 avec carte 3Dsoudée


 Bah... t'as payé ton G5 bien plus cher et t'as pas plus de processeurs


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

moi j'attends toujours une reponse a ceci 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3131601&postcount=1306


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Je me marre pas du tout


----------



## gKatarn (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'attends toujours une reponse a ceci
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3131601&postcount=1306


Cours toujours 
---
18+ il me semble bien, dsl


----------



## Hamster de combat (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'attends toujours une reponse a ceci
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3131601&postcount=1306


 Ben forcément, quand on poste au Bar


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Ben forcément, quand on poste au Bar




poster dans le tecnique , sa va pas non ?     

pas envie de me faire lyncer moi monsieurrrr   

et puis je poste où je veux MOUA !!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> poster dans le tecnique , sa va pas non ?
> 
> pas envie de me faire lyncer moi monsieurrrr
> 
> et puis je poste où je veux MOUA !!!!




ça vous ferez pas de mal d'aller faire un tour sur les forums techniques......


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Avril 2005)

si tu postes au bar pour une question technique, t'etones pas de ne n'avoir pas de reponses, surtout si tu glisses ton post dans un tradada


----------



## gKatarn (14 Avril 2005)

Faut dire que c'estpas bien malin...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

vous etes aveugles ou koi ? ?????     

je glisse ce que je veux où bon me semble !!!! 







  :rose:


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Avril 2005)

pour ta reponse, il faut avoir une carte d'etudiant, donc ne plus etre au lycée,


----------



## gKatarn (14 Avril 2005)

C'est ce que j'avais dit plus haut http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3132798&postcount=1082


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Avril 2005)

désolé, j'avais pas fait attention


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que j'avais dit plus haut http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3132798&postcount=1082




Mais quel tétu.....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

je vais voir un film 
racontez pas trop de sottise, merci !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gKatarn (14 Avril 2005)

Moi, je vais me coucher, vous me fatiguez 

Et je ne vous souhaite pas une bonne nuit


----------



## Grug (14 Avril 2005)

c'est fini oui


----------



## jpmiss (15 Avril 2005)

NON!


----------



## toys (15 Avril 2005)

vous pouver pas arretter de râler comme ca mon 
y en a qui essay de réfléchire et ca perturbe selui qui n'est pas content il rentre chez sa mère point a la ligne


----------



## CheepnisAroma (15 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je me marre pas du tout


Et moi donc


----------



## CheepnisAroma (15 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, j'ai encore plus de 2 ans de garantie, j'ai le temp !!!!


Tst tst tst... et le jour où elle tombe en panne pour de bon, tu fais quoi ?


----------



## Luc G (15 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> NON!



Et te fatigue pas trop pour le vocabulaire, surtout !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et te fatigue pas trop pour le vocabulaire, surtout !



Ben ... Pas la peine, vu que tu t'en charges toi ... de nous fatiguer.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vous etes aveugles ou koi ? ?????
> 
> je glisse ce que je veux où bon me semble !!!!



On avait cru comprendre... Vous êtes bien toutes pareilles


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> vous pouver pas arretter de râler comme ca mon
> y en a qui essay de réfléchire et ca perturbe selui qui n'est pas content il rentre chez sa mère point a la ligne



*Alors au revoir et bien le bonjour à ta maman*


----------



## gKatarn (15 Avril 2005)

JE NE VOUS SOUHAITE PAS LE BONJOUR


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> JE NE VOUS SOUHAITE PAS LE BONJOUR


Ben alors, CASSE TOI! 
ou pas, comme tu veux


----------



## MacEntouziast (15 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> On avait cru comprendre... Vous êtes bien toutes pareilles


C'est bien vrai ça, y'a donc aucun intérêt à en changer   (ou bien à essayer continuellement).  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> JE NE VOUS SOUHAITE PAS LE BONJOUR




*SACHE QUE C'EST RÉCIPROQUE...*


----------



## MacEntouziast (15 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> JE NE VOUS SOUHAITE PAS LE BONJOUR


Hoho  :mouais: , levé du pied gauche ?? (ou droit , si tu es gaucher)


----------



## Nidhal (15 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> JE NE VOUS SOUHAITE PAS LE BONJOUR




Je te souhaite le bonjours


----------



## KARL40 (15 Avril 2005)

Mesdames, Messieurs,

Je vous emmerde !


----------



## MacEntouziast (15 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Mesdames, Messieurs,
> 
> Je vous emmerde !


 Bien, bien, et avec ça, le monsieur prendra ?


----------



## gKatarn (15 Avril 2005)

/me vote Sarko for president


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

là j'en ai marre du programme musical de FIP !
C'est vraiment n'importe quoi ! 



pétiin© ça fait du bien de le dire !


----------



## MacEntouziast (15 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> * gKatarn vote Sarko for president


_ .....Cecilia, you're breaking my heart,
You're shaking my confidence daily.
Oh Cecilia, I'm down on m my knees,
I'm begging you please to come home... _
_By Simon and Garfunkel _


----------



## KARL40 (15 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Bien, bien, et avec ça, le monsieur prendra ?


 
Je voudrais bien des vacances ....


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> * gKatarn vote Sarko for president



Qui se ressemble s'assemble


----------



## KARL40 (15 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> * gKatarn vote Sarko for president


 





t'as toujours aimé les brunes !


----------



## gKatarn (15 Avril 2005)

Ouais, ben un bon coup de vis, çà vous fera pas de mal


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Bien, bien, et avec ça, le monsieur prendra ?



Eh, le nioube, ici, c'est le thread des râleurs (râleuses), si tu veux positiver, libre à toi !, mais il y a des endroits pour ça ! Viens pas casser notre "bad karma"


----------



## MacEntouziast (15 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Eh, le nioube, ici, c'est le thread des râleurs (râleuses), si tu veux positiver, libre à toi !, mais il y a des endroits pour ça ! Viens pas casser notre "bad karma"


Fais pas chier, chuis pas d'humeur


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ben un bon coup de vis, çà vous fera pas de mal



T'as fait une faute, là, dans ce cas de figure, faut dire "un bon coup de vice" !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ben un bon coup de vis, çà vous fera pas de mal




*OUAIS, comme Mao, Staline et Pol Pot ont si bien su le faire !*


----------



## gKatarn (15 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Fais pas chier, chuis pas d'humeur


Vala, c'est mieux


----------



## MacEntouziast (15 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Vala, c'est mieux


Vas-y, t'as qu'a faire avocat aussi !  t'as entendu gling-gling ?? la porte était ouverte ? y'avait de la lumière ? NAN ! Bon alors, hein, bon, circulez !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *OUAIS, comme Mao, Staline et Pol Pot ont si bien su le faire !*



T'as oublié Franco, Pinochet et Salazar, fais gaffe, m... !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> la porte était ouverte ?



*macENTOUZIAST comme pseudo dans un thread de râleurs, ça fait tout de même un peu tache...*


----------



## gKatarn (15 Avril 2005)

T*a*che pas t*â*che


----------



## MacEntouziast (15 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *macENTOUZIAST comme pseudo dans un thread de râleurs, ça fait tout de même un peu tache...*


Quand, dans la description de son pseudo y'a marqué «l'epique epicurien» on s'abstient !! allez cassos, et n'y reviens pas, tcho


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> T*a*che pas t*â*che



Tache, Patache !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Quand, dans la description de son pseudo y'a marqué «l'epique epicurien» on s'abstient !! allez cassos, et n'y reviens pas, tcho



:sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Quand, dans la description de son pseudo y'a marqué «l'epique epicurien» on s'abstient !! allez cassos, et n'y reviens pas, tcho



T'as mal lu, c'est les piques et piqures ... rien


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

j'ai plus des pommes


----------



## abba zaba (15 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:



La main devant la bouche !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai plus des pommes



j'ai voulu en bouffer une, elle était dégueu: j'ai tout foutu à la poubelle


----------



## MacEntouziast (15 Avril 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> La main devant la bouche !


Laisse, ça vaut pas le coup et ça lui donne de l'importance, il va s'y croire  :style:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai plus des pommes



*Ça mange des pommes une poire ?*


----------



## MacEntouziast (15 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ... rien


 ça résume bien  le monsieur


----------



## CheepnisAroma (15 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai plus des pommes


Alors achète des bananes. C'est bon aussi en plus y a pas de pépins


----------



## MacEntouziast (15 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Alors achète des bananes. C'est bon aussi en plus y a pas de pépins


*Nan, c'est pas bon *


----------



## CheepnisAroma (15 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *Nan, c'est pas bon *


Comment !!!!!!!! On ose me contredire ?


----------



## Grug (15 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Ça mange des pommes une poire ?*


 d'où qu'on rigole ici ???


----------



## Bassman (15 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> d'où qu'on rigole ici ???


 c'est une honte


----------



## gKatarn (15 Avril 2005)

Allez, je ne vous souhaite pas un bon week-end


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

Moi non plus


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Avril 2005)

pas bon WE à tous 
ivement lundi qu'on retorne bosser, bande de feignasse


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je ne vous souhaite pas un bon week-end


Moi non plus d'ailleur  En plus je suis en vacance ca m'énerve


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Avril 2005)

Toi aussi t m'enerves, avec tes vacances


----------



## CheepnisAroma (15 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je ne vous souhaite pas un bon week-end


Déjà que je vais bosser la nuit de samedi à dimanche et je reprends dès la nuit de lundi à mardi à cause de ce boulot de m£#?Î, pas besoin que tu en remettes une couche


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Avril 2005)

Deux semaines de vacances


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Avril 2005)

:love:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (15 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Deux semaines de vacances


*Comment !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## molgow (15 Avril 2005)

Fais chier j'ai de la fièvre ce soir  j'espère qu'un concert de ska-punk et (beaucoup) de bière vont me remettre d'aplomb


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

Oui mais demain


----------



## CheepnisAroma (15 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais demain


C'est toujours mieux que si c'était après-demain


----------



## MacEntouziast (15 Avril 2005)

*Today is a double fucking shit day !!*


----------



## Hamster de combat (15 Avril 2005)

Avec un pseudo pareil on vient pas poster ici


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

Tu parles pour toi ?


----------



## Hamster de combat (15 Avril 2005)

Est-ce que c'est marqéu entouziast dans mon pseudo ?


----------



## gKatarn (15 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Deux semaines de vacances



Feignasse  















---
'foiré de Templier  :love:


----------



## MacEntouziast (15 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Avec un pseudo pareil on vient pas poster ici


*c'est vrai, tu as raison ! *


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Avril 2005)

Casses toi! 
Faut te le dire combien de fois


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

Une de ces soifs


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Avril 2005)

pareils que toi et le frigo est loin


----------



## MacEntouziast (15 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Casses toi!
> Faut te le dire combien de fois


*Comment ?? j'ai pas entendu, y'a une porte qu'a claqué ? j'ai cru entendre un couinement. Non, finalement, ça doit être le vent qui fait claquer les stores, bon, vraiment, être dérangé comme ça, c'est pénible *


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Avril 2005)

comment ça se fait que tu sois encore la toi!!! 
on t'a pas dit de sortir, c'est pas pour ce tradada!!! 
le tiens, c'est "forum des non raleurs"


----------



## MacEntouziast (15 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> comment ça se fait que tu sois encore la toi!!!
> on t'a pas dit de sortir, c'est pas pour ce tradada!!!
> le tiens, c'est "forum des non raleurs"


*P'tain, c'est pas possible ce raffut, non, c'est pas le vent ça, je dois avoir des rats ou des bestiaux du même genre. Bon, c'est décidé, lundi j'appelle les dératiseurs, faut que ça cesse, 'marre quouaaa ! *


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Avril 2005)

au fait, tu as un rat sur la tete de ton avatar, fait gaffe...


----------



## Grug (15 Avril 2005)

Désolé ! L'administrateur a spécifié que ne pouviez effectuer qu'une recherche toutes les 30 secondes.


----------



## MacEntouziast (15 Avril 2005)

*magi,magi, et tes idées n'ont pas d'génie *


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Avril 2005)

peut etre, mais avec mon pseudo, j'ai le droit de poster ici, MOI


----------



## gKatarn (15 Avril 2005)

Put1, ici on ne doit voir que des  ou des  , pas des  ... pfff, merdalors


----------



## MacEntouziast (15 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> peut etre, mais avec mon pseudo, j'ai le droit de poster ici, MOI



*Essayes encore, tu es tellement beau quand tu es en colère ! *


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *Essayes encore, tu es tellement beau quand tu es en colère ! *:rateau:



t'as aucun goût


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Avril 2005)

j'arrete de me prendre la tete avec un mec qui à un rat à la place d'un bonnet et qui à un pseudo à la con dans ce fil... 
demain je me leve tot  pour aller voir un super pote que j'ai pas vu depuis des mois


----------



## Hamster de combat (15 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, c'est décidé, lundi j'appelle les dératiseurs*


Si tu fais ça je ne te le pardonnerai jamais !


----------



## MacEntouziast (15 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> t'as aucun goût


c'est bien pour ça que je me chier la teub ici


----------



## Hamster de combat (15 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> t'as aucun goût


    MDR   


Oups pardon 

   Mort d'ennui


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> t'as aucun goût


et toi, tu t'crois beau, avec ton seul cheveu sur le crane...


----------



## Pierrou (15 Avril 2005)

Pareil que dark Templar


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Avril 2005)

je ne vous souhaite pas une bonne nuit


----------



## MacEntouziast (15 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> j'arrete de me prendre la tete avec un mec qui à un rat à la place d'un bonnet et qui à un pseudo à la con dans ce fil...
> demain je me leve tot  pour aller voir un super pote que j'ai pas vu depuis des mois


*c'est ça, casses toi, looser ! ça commençait à vraiment fouetter ici  *


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> et toi, tu t'crois beau, avec ton seul cheveu sur le crane...



j'veux pas cacher mes belles oreilles


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Avril 2005)




----------



## le_magi61 (15 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *c'est ça, casses toi, looser ! ça commençait à vraiment fouetter ici  *


moi aussi je t'aime...


----------



## Hamster de combat (15 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Pareil que dark Templar


 Aucune personnalité


----------



## Hamster de combat (15 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

>


 C'est pas une raison pour faire des fautes


----------



## MacEntouziast (15 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

>


*Non, surtout pas, je viens de me changer, j'ai pas envie de re-payer le cinq à sec*


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Avril 2005)

je fé des fotes si jeux ve, muah !!!


----------



## Grug (15 Avril 2005)

ça floude ici :affraid:


----------



## MacEntouziast (15 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas une raison pour faire des fautes


* ArrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrGhhhhhh, j'avais raison, je suis envahi par des rats ! j'vais pas attendre lundi finalement pour nettoyer cette vermine*


----------



## Hamster de combat (15 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> * [bArrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrGhhhhhh, j'avais raison, je suis envahi par des rats ! j'vais pas attendre lundi finalement pour nettoyer cette vermine*   [/b]


 Si tu pouvais ne pas attendre lundi pour apprendre à te servir du forum aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça floude ici :affraid:



retournes donc barboter


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça floude ici :affraid:



Tu le sais bien :love:


----------



## MacEntouziast (15 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Si tu pouvais ne pas attendre lundi pour apprendre à te servir du forum aussi...


*C'est que ça mordrait, cette saloperie *


----------



## theozdevil (15 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *C'est que ça mordrait, cette saloperie *



Cela etre normal si cela etre des rats


----------



## jpmiss (15 Avril 2005)

NON!


----------



## Grug (15 Avril 2005)

c'est vendredi


----------



## theozdevil (15 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> NON!


Et bien si, ce sont des petits rongeurs


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> NON!



Toujours dans la continuité


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2005)

Chouette des brochettes :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> NON!


 GNI


----------



## jpmiss (15 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Toujours dans la continuité


 
NON!


----------



## jpmiss (15 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> GNI


 
BOF


----------



## katelijn (15 Avril 2005)

On est censé comprendre?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2005)

GNI


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2005)

Gni :d


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> On est censé comprendre?


----------



## prerima (15 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Gni :d





GNI aussi !


----------



## jpmiss (15 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> On est censé comprendre?


 
NON!


----------



## jpmiss (15 Avril 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> GNI aussi !


 
Rhââââââââââ!!!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> GNI aussi !


----------



## katelijn (15 Avril 2005)

Et ben , tant mieux


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

Flooudddd


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2005)

Roooooooooooooh


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Flooudddd


 :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Et ben , tant mieux


 c'est ça, ouai...


----------



## theozdevil (15 Avril 2005)

Ce n'est pas bientot fini tout ce boucan


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas bientot fini tout ce boucan


----------



## katelijn (15 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



rhhooo salut super flooodeur, dites donc faudrait ralentir le rithme, peut pas être partout


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2005)

on est pas bien ici ? :rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2005)

Ca y est z'etes deja tous parti ?

Bon j'vais aller me coucher aussi :rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> on est pas bien ici ? :rose:




non


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

Heureusement que le serveur macg tient le choc


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> non




non, rien


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que le serveur macg tient le choc


 Doit y avoir une bête là dessous


----------



## katelijn (16 Avril 2005)

Manquerait plus que ça , des bestioles de tout genre ... pfff


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

Mais où est Sm , mon alcoolique préféré :'(.


----------



## Luc G (16 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Mais où est Sm , mon alcoolique préféré :'(.



Tu peux pas utiliser la fonction "recherche", comme tout le monde.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est z'etes deja tous parti ?


NON! 



			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'vais aller me coucher aussi :rose:


j'en ferais bien autant


----------



## CheepnisAroma (16 Avril 2005)

6 h 10 du mat'... y a personne


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Avril 2005)

Gniiiiiiiiiii!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> 6 h 10 du mat'... y a personne



Faut dire aussi qu'il faut en tenir une couche pour se lever à c't'heure un samedi !


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Gniiiiiiiiiii!!!


 Gni


----------



## MacEntouziast (16 Avril 2005)

fuck, y'a du soleil à Paris, pourvu qu'il pleuve, j'aime pas le soleil de ce matin, y m'emmerde


----------



## kathy h (16 Avril 2005)

si j'ai bien compris si on est de bonne humeur on a pas le droit de poster ici sous peine de se faire casser ?  et bien vous faites chier ! ça va comme ça je peux rester ou vous voulez d'autres insultes?    :sleep:


----------



## Grug (16 Avril 2005)

la charte bordel !   :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (16 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> la charte bordel !   :rateau:



oh désolée , c'est vrai que dans mon mesasge il y avait le mot " chier" enfin " "vous faites chier" pour être plus exact, merde alors,  j'avais oublié la charte ( j'allais écrire "la chatte" pfffff facile )


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> si j'ai bien compris si on est de bonne humeur on a pas le droit de poster ici sous peine de se faire casser ?  et bien vous faites chier ! ça va comme ça je peux rester ou vous voulez d'autres insultes?    :sleep:



pour une fois que tu comprends quelquechose


----------



## kathy h (16 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pour une fois que tu comprends quelquechose



Tu as de la chance que je sois de bonne humeur toi : grrrrrrrrrr brrrrr trrrr   mais  "tu ne perds rien pour attendre " comme dirais l'autre ( con)


----------



## Hamster de combat (16 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *C'est que ça mordrait, cette saloperie *


 Tu connais le lapin de Caerbannog ? Et ben je suis encore pire


----------



## gKatarn (16 Avril 2005)

J'suis mort de trouille


----------



## Hamster de combat (16 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> J'suis mort de trouille


 T'es bientôt mort de toute façon


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Tu as de la chance que je sois de bonne humeur toi : grrrrrrrrrr brrrrr trrrr   mais  "tu ne perds rien pour attendre " comme dirais l'autre ( con)



des promesses, toujours des promesses


----------



## gKatarn (16 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> T'es bientôt mort de toute façon



Je reviendrai te hanter


----------



## Hamster de combat (16 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je reviendrai te hanter


 * Désolé, cette fonctionnalié est réservées aux chevaliers Jedi et n'est pas accessible aux storm troopers :rateau: *


----------



## gKatarn (16 Avril 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Hamster de combat.


----------



## Hamster de combat (16 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Hamster de combat.


 Ben ouais, attends un peu que ton G5 se repose. Alors qu'avec un autre processeur...


----------



## Bassman (16 Avril 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Hamster de combat (16 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> bonjour


 Et bien... tu t'es faite toute.. moche aujourd'hui :sick:


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2005)

NON!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Avril 2005)

Hé ben!... Moi qui croyais qu'il n'y avait que sous les chênes qu'on trouvait des glands... Tiens! Je me casse!


----------



## Bassman (16 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Et bien... tu t'es faite toute.. moche aujourd'hui :sick:


 J'me maquille comme je veux


----------



## gKatarn (16 Avril 2005)

T'as aucun goût


----------



## Hamster de combat (16 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> T'as aucun goût


 Si, des gouts de chiotte !


----------



## Pierrou (16 Avril 2005)

Bon je sais pas ce que c'est que cette saloperie de thread, mais apparament faut se balancer des vacheries alors voila
JE VOUS PISSE TOUS DESSUS ! 
Juste comme ça, pour dire......


----------



## MacEntouziast (16 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais le lapin de Caerbannog ? Et ben je suis encore pire


*Je m'absente un moment, et cette saloperie de vermine qui reviens, y'en a pas un qui peut s'en occuper, non ? En plus ça pue et ça laisse des crottes partout, Y'EN A MARRE *


----------



## Pierrou (16 Avril 2005)

*SI LES CONS ETAIENT DES FLEURS, CE THREAD SERAIT LE PLUS BEAU DES JARDINS !!!*


----------



## MacEntouziast (16 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> *SI LES CONS ETAIENT DES FLEURS, CE THREAD SERAIT LE PLUS BEAU DES JARDINS !!!*


*Un beau jardin avec une fleur, c'est pas sérieux, alors arrête de balancer des conneries, ça me pête les rouleaux*


----------



## Pierrou (16 Avril 2005)

MAIS IL VEUT UN COUP DE CASQUE EN CUIR LUI ?????


----------



## MacEntouziast (16 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> MAIS IL VEUT UN COUP DE CASQUE EN CUIR LUI ?????


*Que de la gueule (en plus usurpée), allez, va jouer aux billes avec tes crottes de nez, t'as pas le gabarit requis, Pierrou le pou*


----------



## Grug (16 Avril 2005)

on se calme, et on essaye de raler en restant correct ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

Là seule bonne raison de râler


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> NON!


et si


----------



## CheepnisAroma (16 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire aussi qu'il faut en tenir une couche pour se lever à c't'heure un samedi !


C'est l'heure à laquelle je rentre du turbin alors un peu de respect pour les travailleurs s'il vous plaît


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Que de la gueule (en plus usurpée), allez, va jouer aux billes avec tes crottes de nez, t'as pas le gabarit requis, Pierrou le pou





			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> on se calme, et on essaye de raler en restant correct ?



*Laisse tomber Grug, c'est rien qu'un coquelet qui cherche à gonfler ses plumes*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'heure à laquelle je rentre du turbin alors un peu de respect pour les travailleurs s'il vous plaît



*Donc, tu travailles plus, donc tu peux te taire...*


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

juis pas en forme auj


----------



## Macounette (16 Avril 2005)

j'aime pas ce thread. 
j'aime pas les râleurs.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (16 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Donc, tu travailles plus, donc tu peux te taire...*


Heureusement que je travaille pas 24 heures sur 24 quand même. Parce qu'en plus faudrait que je bosse la nuit ET le jour ? Non mais des fois


----------



## Hamster de combat (16 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> juis pas en forme auj


 Cool, dark sera pas le seul à être en vacances


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas ce thread.
> j'aime pas les râleurs.


J'aime Macounette


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Cool, dark sera pas le seul à être en vacances



je veux die qu auj j'ai le moral dans le talon !!!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (16 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je veux die qu auj j'ai le moral dans le talon !!!


Rien de grave j'espère...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

non rien de grave, 
juste une journée tres moche sans soleil
un pressentiment que j'aura pas le boulot  où j'ai eu un second entretien cette semaine,
un ennnui totale et
je t'en passe


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

Ouais il pleut ici aussi


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Ouais il pleut ici aussi


 Ici aussi 

On va oublier ça en faisant une AES-mini- "pâtes au saumon" ce soir :love:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2005)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ici aussi
> 
> On va oublier ça en faisant une AES-mini- "pâtes au saumon" ce soir :love:



*- - - - - - - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - - > déplacé vers le forum des non râleurs....*


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


 C'est marrant, j'ai comme l'impression que t'es pas censé être en mesure de prendre une telle photo d'écran toi :love:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (16 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non rien de grave,
> juste une journée tres moche sans soleil
> un pressentiment que j'aura pas le boulot  où j'ai eu un second entretien cette semaine,
> un ennnui totale et
> je t'en passe


Temps de m**** ici aussi  
Moi du boulot j'en ai trop. Plus que marre


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> la charte bordel !   :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2005)

Oh une pluie de météorites


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

Une pluie battante


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Une pluie battante


 Figurez-vous qu'en Bretagne il n'a pas plus de la journée


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Figurez-vous qu'en Bretagne il n'a pas plus de la journée


 Comme très souvent :love:
Vive les barbeucs


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Oh une pluie de météorites


j'te jure impossible d'aller acheter des bières sans qu'elles se fassent secouer


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'te jure impossible d'aller acheter des bières sans qu'elles se fassent secouer


 Viens donc en Bretagne


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

Ouais j'espère qu'en aout il ne pas pleuvoir


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Ouais j'espère qu'en aout il ne pas pleuvoir


 Oh si, juste pour faire chier les touristes


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

Je suis pas vraiment touriste, j'ai des orgines bretonnes :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas vraiment touriste, j'ai des orgines bretonnes :love:


 Bon, ben tu sais alors qu'il fait toujours beau ici :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2005)

Tiens, d'ailleurs... Mr Alem est toujours attendu 

Dark, si tu veux passer aussi


----------



## Grug2 (16 Avril 2005)

qu'est ce que je fous là moi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce que je fous là moi ?


 T'as entendu parlé de Bretagne peut-etre ?


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2005)

Oh, c'est bientôt l'heure de l'apéro


----------



## gKatarn (16 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, j'ai comme l'impression que t'es pas censé être en mesure de prendre une telle photo d'écran toi :love:



Une beta pour développeurs peut-être ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (16 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Oh, c'est bientôt l'heure de l'apéro


Grrrrr... ici c'est : 
Oh, c'est bientôt l'heure de prendre le métro pour aller bosser  

Marre alors  
Tiens je vais me faire cloner et j'enverrai mon clone bosser pour moi. Bien sûr je garde les sous  
Et qu'on ne vienne pas me bassiner avec les droits des clones, b****** de m****


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

zutttttt....belle (moche) soeur et mari militaire viennent prendre un café bientot


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

Mets un peu de cyanure


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

je serai bien tentée pour du sel a la place du sucre 

c'est la specialité de ma chere et adoré tata


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et si



Ben NON!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

Rohhh


----------



## gKatarn (16 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'as entendu parlé de Bretagne peut-etre ?



Oui, en Normandie on a un dicton : breton, tête de c..   













  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (16 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je serai bien tentée pour du sel a la place du sucre
> 
> c'est la specialité de ma chere et adoré tata



Quelle famille


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

Mouaah  j'ai le même genre de famille


----------



## Cillian (16 Avril 2005)

Ha! bin non, c'est pas aujourd'hui que je vais raler


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

pffffffff , tout le monde dort , je peux raler avec personne


----------



## iTof (17 Avril 2005)

P*****, j'ai encore de l'eau dans mon garage...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffffff , tout le monde dort , je peux raler avec personne


Mais non je suis là


----------



## CheepnisAroma (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je serai bien tentée pour du sel a la place du sucre
> 
> c'est la specialité de ma chere et adoré tata


Eh ben dis donc quelle famille


----------



## CheepnisAroma (17 Avril 2005)

De toutes façons j'aime pas le café  
(c'est vrai en plus)


----------



## supermoquette (17 Avril 2005)

'tain il est moche c't'avatar


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

fiston casse le pieds avec son petit dej


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> fiston casse le pieds avec son petit dej



Ben dis donc, tatie robinet est ouverte en grand cette nuit, quel débit !


----------



## Macounette (17 Avril 2005)

Ici il neige, en plein mois d'avril  tout est blanc dehors  et les parterres de fleurs sont tout cassés    quel temps de chiotte 


parfois ça fait du bien de râler un bon coup


----------



## gKatarn (17 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben dis donc quelle famille



J'l'ai déjà dit plus haut


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

pffffffff , quel temp de cacaouette !!!


----------



## gKatarn (17 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ici il neige, en plein mois d'avril  tout est blanc dehors  et les parterres de fleurs sont tout cassés    quel temps de chiotte



Euh, ici il fait beau


----------



## Macounette (17 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh, ici il fait beau


où ça ? sur Tatooine ?  

sinon je retire ce que j'ai dit : râler, ça fait des _bad vibes_....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh, ici il fait beau




 tout le monde a pas la chance d'un cocou !!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde a pas la chance d'un cocou !!!!



Tu veux dire d'un  ?

  

EDIT : Ah M ... ! j'ai oublié de râler !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

oui !!!!


----------



## gKatarn (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde a pas la chance d'un cocou !!!!



D'un quoi  ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2005)

d'un  suis quoi !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

pfffffffffff .......je ne vois pas l'interet de raler chaqu'un dans son coin !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Une beta *pour développeurs* peut-être ?


C'est bien ce que je disais


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Oui, en Normandie on a un dicton : breton, tête de c..


Ca ressemble un peu à "Normand, tete de gl..." :rateau:


----------



## macarel (17 Avril 2005)

p....n, plus de téléphone fixe  

FT coupe des lignes le dimanche (j'avais oublié de payer, pour la première fois en 15 ans  
adsl marche quand même merci télé2


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Avril 2005)

pppfffffffffffff trop *HORRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIBLE* j'ai trop de boulot et les délais sont trop court, et évidemment je suis chaque fois incapable de m'y mettre à l'avance...   :hein:


----------



## MacEntouziast (17 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> pppfffffffffffff trop *HORRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIBLE* j'ai trop de boulot et les délais sont trop court, et évidemment je suis chaque fois incapable de m'y mettre à l'avance...   :hein:


Normal, c'est le syndrome du couteau dans les reins, et en même temps, ton boulot ne sera jamais aussi bon que dans ces conditions, mais t'as raison, c'est une vraie horreur !!!!!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Normal, c'est le syndrome du couteau dans les reins, et en même temps, ton boulot ne sera jamais aussi bon que dans ces conditions, mais t'as raison, c'est une vraie horreur !!!!!


 Le pire c'est que c'est systématiquement la même chose, et chaque fois je me dis que c'est la dernière fois que je m'y prends si tard!!! Et pourtant, la fois suivante... On dit qu'un âne ne butte jamais deux fois sur la même pierre, ben là c'est sûr... je ne suis pas un âne :rateau:  (et ouais on tourne ça comme on veux hein  )


----------



## macarel (17 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Le pire c'est que c'est systématiquement la même chose, et chaque fois je me dis que c'est la dernière fois que je m'y prends si tard!!! Et pourtant, la fois suivante... On dit qu'un âne ne butte jamais deux fois sur la même pierre, ben là c'est sûr... je ne suis pas un âne :rateau:  (et ouais on tourne ça comme on veux hein  )


ça me rassure, je croyait être le seul à travailler comme ça
 :rose:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Avril 2005)

heu oui mais... c'est pas vraiment cencé rassurer en fait, c'est plutôt même carrément alarmant d'être borné comme ça :rateau:


----------



## molgow (17 Avril 2005)

J'ai la haine ! Mes concitoyens ont voté contre des hausses d'impôts ciblées uniquement sur les (très) riches ! *

J'ai la haine contre tous ces écervelés qui se laissent manipuler par la propagande de la droite et qui croient appartenir à la classe moyenne ou à la classe bourgeoise, alors qu'en fait ils se font baiser bien profond par les vrais bourgeois !!! 

Moi je dis : préparez quelques planches de sapin chers _amis_ bourgeois, la guillotine n'a pas disparu pour toujours...

         

_
* histoire de comprendre, sachez qu'une des propositions était d'augmenter l'impot sur la fortune. 2/3 de mes concitoyens n'en payent pas (car pas assez de fortune), pourtant 2/3 ont voté contre !!_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Avril 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> _
> * histoire de comprendre, sachez qu'une des propositions était d'augmenter l'impot sur la fortune. 2/3 de mes concitoyens n'en payent pas (car pas assez de fortune), pourtant 2/3 ont voté contre !!_



... Quand je suivais les débats et les résultats des votations en Suisse.... J'étais téléporté dans la 4e dimension


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> propagande de la droite et qui croient appartenir à la classe moyenne ou à la classe bourgeoise, alors qu'en fait ils se font baiser bien profond par les vrais bourgeois !!! [/i]



pas de politique ici


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Quand je suivais les débats et les résultats des votations en Suisse.... J'étais téléporté dans la 4e dimension


 C'est pareil en France. Chirac a été élu en promettant (entre autres) une baisse de l'impôt sur la fortune et à mon avis en France c'est pas les 2/3 mais les 9/10 de la population qui n'en payent pas.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (17 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ici il neige, en plein mois d'avril  tout est blanc dehors  et les parterres de fleurs sont tout cassés    quel temps de chiotte
> 
> 
> parfois ça fait du bien de râler un bon coup


La neige en avril !!?? Je me demande ce que tu attends pour déménager dans des contrées au climat civilisé  
Ma parole tu habites où, en Yakoutie ?


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Avril 2005)

j'aime pas les dimanches soirs


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est pareil en France. Chirac a été élu en promettant (entre autres) une baisse de l'impôt sur la fortune et à mon avis en France c'est pas les 2/3 mais les 9/10 de la population qui n'en payent pas.



Rappelons nous du contexte  En votant, 9/10 des Français étaient persuadés d'être de grands résistants


----------



## CheepnisAroma (17 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas les dimanches soirs


Moi j'aime pas les dimanches tout court


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime pas les dimanches tout court


 Ouais, trop proche du Lundi et en plus on a la tête dans le cul après le samedi soir  Le samedi est mieux.


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh, ici il fait beau


 Franchement... :mouais: On s'en bat les couilles avec des portes-fenêtres :casse: !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, trop proche du Lundi et en plus on a la tête dans le cul ...



Tant que c'est sa propre tête ; ça peut encore aller


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

moi j'aime payer les impots, plus j'en paie , plus j'ai gagné ......

enfin , dommage que je ne peux pas convertir cela en carré hermes


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

'tain commet c'est la galère Eclipse sur l'imac G3 à la maison, je poireaute 10 secondes à chaque compilation sur des fenêtres qui avaient même pas le temps d'apparaître sur le G5


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Franchement... :mouais: On s'en bat les couilles avec des portes-fenêtres :casse: !



refermes: on caille...


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> 'tain commet c'est la galère Eclipse sur l'imac G3 à la maison, je poireaute 10 secondes à chaque compilation sur des fenêtres qui avaient même pas le temps d'apparaître sur le G5


D'ailleurs ça me fout la haine de voir qu'il y a des choses qui s'affichent pas sur mon G5 après le prix que j'ai mis dans ma carte 3D


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> refermes: on caille...


 Le vieux râleur ayant vidé
tout l'été des pipelines détournés
se retrouva fort dépourvu
lorsque l'hiver fût venu
Plus un seul petit verre
Pour réchauffer l'atmosphère


----------



## CheepnisAroma (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aime payer les impots, plus j'en paie , plus j'ai gagné ......
> 
> enfin , dommage que je ne peux pas convertir cela en carré hermes


Carré Hermès... tst tst tst... ah les femmes


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aime payer les impots, plus j'en paie , plus j'ai gagné ......
> 
> enfin , dommage que je ne peux pas convertir cela en carré hermes


 C'est quoi des carrés hermes ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi des carrés hermes ?


Un truc hors de prix sans doute


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

333 messages, arrête toi là un petit mois pour la photo


----------



## gKatarn (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ca ressemble un peu à "Normand, tete de gl..." :rateau:



J'avoue que c'était un peu téléphoné...


----------



## katelijn (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi des carrés hermes ?



Des affreux foulards pour mémère


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Des affreux foulards pour memère





pfffffffff memere toi meme      

moi , mon reve est d'en avoir plusieur et le mettre sous tableau et pas seulement
autour du cou  !!!


----------



## gKatarn (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs ça me fout la haine de voir qu'il y a des choses qui s'affichent pas sur mon G5 après le prix que j'ai mis dans ma carte 3D



Tu t'es fait baiser


----------



## gKatarn (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Franchement... :mouais: On s'en bat les couilles avec des portes-fenêtres :casse: !



Alors, c'est pas trop enflé dans le slip ?


----------



## katelijn (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfffffffff memere toi meme
> 
> moi , mon reve est d'en avoir plusieur et le mettre sous tableau et pas seulement
> autour du cou  !!!



t'inquiète, je me rapproche de l'âge mémère
 
 
Fait vingt ans que j'ai une de ses horreurs au fond d'un carton  




  

  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiète, je me rapproche de l'âge mémère
> 
> 
> Fait vingt ans que j'ai une de ses horreurs au fond d'un carton
> ...




si t'as pas de petits enfants a qui le laisser en heritage
je t'envoie mon adresse !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es fait baiser


 Jalouse :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es fait baiser


 Ah :love: enfin la page 69 :love:


----------



## katelijn (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si t'as pas de petits enfants a qui le laisser en heritage
> je t'envoie mon adresse !!!



Ça fait 23 ans que je fais de l'élevage intensif.    
Alors les petits enfants, ils attendront   
Envoie ton adresse, j'irai voir si ce truc n'est pas mité  
Vais pas gâcher les boules de naphtaline


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ah :love: enfin la page 69 :love:


 
"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ah :love: enfin la page 69 :love:


 35 chez moi


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2005)

Viens donc chez moi :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> 35 chez moi




chez moi aussi 35 !!!
quel obsedé ce global !!!!!!!


----------



## katelijn (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> chez moi aussi 35 !!!
> quel obsedé ce global !!!!!!!



NON, 69


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> NON, 69


 Quel(le) obsédé(e) ce(tte) katelijn


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Viens donc chez moi :rose:


 Encore quelques soirées à l'INSA histoire d'exercer la résistance à la guiness avant


----------



## gKatarn (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> 35 chez moi



T'es nul, 69 aussi pour moi


----------



## gKatarn (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Jalouse :love:



Même pas mal :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

Fait froid


----------



## gKatarn (17 Avril 2005)

Ben, mets le chauffage


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Fait froid


 Tiens pour une fois tu dis pas une connerie. Dommage qu'il ait fallu attendre 3 000 posts mais y a de l'idée


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tiens pour une fois tu dis pas une connerie. Dommage qu'il ait fallu attendre 3 000 posts mais y a de l'idée



Moins longtemps que tes 14 000 pour être d'accord avec moi


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Fait froid


 Arrête de sucer des glaçons


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Moins longtemps que tes 14 000 pour être d'accord avec moi


 14 000 peut-être mais à peine 1 000 depuis que t'es sur MacG


----------



## gKatarn (17 Avril 2005)

Heureusement qu'on vient de quitter la page 69


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement qu'on vient de quitter la page 69


 Moi je suis toujours à la page 35, mais avec une X800 XT on peut afficher plus de messages en même temps


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

je confirme , monsieur templar : 35 et pas autre numero sexi !!!!


----------



## gKatarn (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis toujours à la page 35, mais avec une X800 XT on peut afficher plus de messages en même temps



T'affiche surtout plus de conneries 


















---
PS : ma 9800 256 Mo MSE devrait arriver demain ou après-demain   :rateau:


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je confirme  monsieur templar


Pas besoin, j'ai toujours raison


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> PS : ma 9800 256 Mo MSE


Rêve pas, ça veut pas dire Mega Super Edition


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

MSE : monsieur sur ebay !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin, j'ai toujours raison


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> MSE : monsieur sur ebay !!!


 Mouarf, c'est mackie qui lui a offerte en bundle avec un tapis souris


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

m'en parle pas de tapis     

j'ai acheté un superbe tapis betty boop (rouge et rose) a un "superbe" prix 
et celui ci il gondole dans tous le sens


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> T'affiche surtout plus de conneries
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ce serait cool de faire quelques benchs sur des jeux qu'on a en comun vu qu'on a la même config, pour savoir si un G5 mono proc peut tirer parti d'une X800


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> m'en parle pas de tapis


Je vais essayer, mais pas sur que j'y arrive


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

tapis


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

Oups, pardon :rose:


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

tapis :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

Ouais on a compris


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

tapis


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Ouais on a compris


 Chuis sincérement désolé (_pardon aux familes, tout ça _), c'est plus fort que moi


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Chuis sincérement désolé (_pardon aux familes, tout ça _), c'est plus fort que moi


 Je dois avoir un trouble obsessionnel compulsif (convulsif ?  )


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2005)

tapis :hein: ?


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

Tiens, dans 26660 y a 666 :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> tapis :hein: ?


 Ha, toi aussi ça te le fait ?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2005)

T'avais remarqué aussi 


Vivement les 66666


----------



## Freelancer (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> m'en parle pas de tapis
> 
> j'ai acheté un superbe tapis betty boop (rouge et rose) a un "superbe" prix
> et celui ci il gondole dans tous le sens



Te plains pas, t'achètes un tapis Betty Boop et tu te retrouves avec une carpette Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2005)

tapis


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ha, toi aussi ça te le fait ?


 C'est terrible, hein ?


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

tapis


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'avais remarqué aussi
> 
> 
> Vivement les 66666


 Allez, objectif pour cet été : 14 666


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2005)

tapis :rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2005)

t'es pas un rapide :sleep:


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2005)

tant pis


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

tapis :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2005)

TaPiS


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> tapis :rateau:


 C'est cool les nouveaux smileys, ça permet de diversifier les posts et d'enrichir les sujets


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2005)

Arfff j'ai pas pris en photo le 26666


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> t'es pas un rapide :sleep:


 J'fais c'que j'peux ma pov' dame :rose:


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> tant pis


Raté


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est cool les nouveaux smileys, ça permet de diversifier les posts et d'enrichir les sujets


 comme tu dis


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2005)

Tapis :hosto:


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Arfff j'ai pas pris en photo le 26666


 Bah va falloir pousser jusqu'aux 36 666 assez vite alors


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

tapis ?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> J'fais c'que j'peux ma pov' dame :rose:


 C'est ça d'avoir des pages qui font 3km


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2005)

tApIs ?


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> comme tu dis


 C'est marrant, ça me rappelle quelque chose ce sujet, mais quoi ? 
_Une histoire de clé dans le cul de casimir qui ne voyais pas son chéri le soir...  _


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bah va falloir pousser jusqu'aux 36 666 assez vite alors


 C'est tapis... enfin parti


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, ça me rappelle quelque chose ce sujet, mais quoi ?
> _Une histoire de clé dans le cul de casimir qui ne voyais pas son chéri le soir...  _


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> tApIs ?


 T'A pas envie de PISser quand tu bois de la guinness ? Moi la bière ça me fait toujours ça


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça d'avoir des pages qui font 3km


 C'est étudié : comme je regarde la roue multicolore pendant facile 20 secondes je me tape pas la limite anti flood


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2005)

Sur le tapis ? :rose:


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est tapis... enfin parti


 Bon, si c'est imposé par un modérateur... moi je conteste pas l'autorité


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Sur le tapis ? :rose:


 T'A PISsé sur le tapis de robertav ? pas étonnant qu'il soit gondolé


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> T'A pas envie de PISser quand tu bois de la guinness ? Moi la bière ça me fait toujours ça


 C'est normal.
Ce n'est pas sale 
Ton corps change


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

Bon... on va bien se finir la page ?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2005)

T'as pi't'être une autre idée ?


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal.
> Ce n'est pas sale
> Ton corps change


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bon... on va bien se finir la page ?


 laquelle ? la 36 ou la 70 ?


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bon... on va bien se finir la page ?


 Rien à voir avec le compteur de posts bien sûr, c'est juste que les pages sont plus légères au début


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

>


 Sino, oui, il faut pas s'empécher de pisser (même sur le tapis). Si tu te retiens tu bois moins :/


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'as pi't'être une autre idée ?


 C'est à quel sujet ?


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> laquelle ? la 36 ou la 70 ?


 Les trois  (je sais, c'est nul, mais ça me fait toujours marrer)


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

Ayé


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

Comment la page s'est chargée rapidement ! vivement la prochaine


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Rien à voir avec le compteur de posts bien sûr, c'est juste que les pages sont plus légères au début


 Si c'est pour une bonne cause


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

:love:


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pour une bonne cause


 Un homme au grand coeur ce globalcut :rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Comment la page s'est chargée rapidement ! vivement la prochaine


 T'as une idée autre que le tapis ?


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

Allez, j'ai zappé la nuit précédente alors maintenant au pieu


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> :love:


 :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'as une idée autre que le tapis ?


 On peut la faire à la gribouille


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Allez, j'ai zappé la nuit précédente alors maintenant au pieu


 Bonne nuit


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

1


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

2


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> On peut la faire à la gribouille


 

Tu devais pas aller te coucher ?


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

euh... 3


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> euh... 3


 c'est bien


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu devais pas aller te coucher ?


 Faut rentabiliser la FreeBox, pas qu'elle rouille


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien :zen


 Là un peu moins


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Là un peu moins


 Rassurez-moi, grand maître, l'erreur ne vient pas de vous, c'est le clavier (ou l'ordi) qui n'a pas suivi ?


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

4 (j'ai eu mon bac s quand même)


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit


 Bonne soirée 
'+


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Rassurez-moi, grand maître, l'erreur ne vient pas de vous, c'est le clavier (ou l'ordi) qui n'a pas suivi ?


 Yep 
faut que je lui rajoute de la RAM, il suit plus


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2005)

++


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2005)

Tapis


----------



## katelijn (17 Avril 2005)

Depuis la 69, c'est le bordel!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> T'A PISsé sur le tapis de robertav ? pas étonnant qu'il soit gondolé




sa va pas non       

j'exige un tapis tout neuf !!!!!!!


----------



## katelijn (17 Avril 2005)

elle va pas ramer sur un gondole non plus


----------



## Pierrou (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa va pas non
> 
> j'exige un tapis tout neuf !!!!!!!


Une Bernard tout neuf ? :rateau:
COMMENT CA ELLE EST NULLE MA BLAGUE, MAIS JE VOUS ENMERDE BANDE DE RÉSIDUS DE PRÉPUCE DE CHAMEAUX TRANSSEXUELS DESSECHES ET VIOLENTES EN PLEIN SAHARA !!!!


----------



## naas (17 Avril 2005)

râler n'est pas crier  impétrant impetieux


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa va pas non
> 
> j'exige un tapis tout neuf !!!!!!!


Rhoooo... tapis tout neuf, carré Hermès, bagnole qui vaut un prix fou... madame a des goûts de luxe ma parole


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Avril 2005)

Moi je suis en vacances.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis en vacances.



Encore un maso, on lui dit de venir se faire massacrer ici ... Il le fait !


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Avril 2005)

... 15 jours


----------



## lumai (18 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> ... 15 jours


 no comment


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Encore un maso, on lui dit de venir se faire massacrer ici ... Il le fait !




*Mouais, que ça en serait presque louche     *

*Quoi qu'il en soit il avait le droit de se taire.
Il pourrait commencer à faire ses devoirs de vacances l'autre jeunot, plutôt que de venir nous emm...... avec ces histoires de non travailleur... un lundi matin...    

Il tient p't'êt' à finir le futal sur les chevilles avant midi c'lui là 

*


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Avril 2005)

Le mieux c'est de voir la rage que ca met aux autres, je parle pas de vous, vous vous en foutez
J'aime bien les vacances, on va aller à europapark, au zoo d'amnéville, à la piscine, au kart, au cinema, j'ai un copain qui vient.

J'oubliais, ma maman va me racheter un nouveau télépone, l'anciren je le refourgue à mon père.


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait cool de faire quelques benchs sur des jeux qu'on a en comun vu qu'on a la même config, pour savoir si un G5 mono proc peut tirer parti d'une X800



Pas de pbm : où, quand, comment ?


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je dois avoir un trouble obsessionnel compulsif (convulsif ?  )




Vi, çà s'appelle du flood


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> :love:




*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Dark Templar.*


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ... MAIS JE VOUS ENMERDE BANDE DE RÉSIDUS DE PRÉPUCE DE CHAMEAUX TRANSSEXUELS DESSECHES ET VIOLENTES EN PLEIN SAHARA !!!!



Râler ne veux insulter


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis en vacances.


Et alors ?


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'exige un tapis tout neuf !!!!!!!



T'exige, nomého çà va bien le délire


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Depuis la 69, c'est le bordel!!



Ben vi, Global et DarkT ensemble à flooder, on ne voit pas passer les pages


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Avril 2005)

*7 MESSAGES DE GKART' D'AFFILÉE...
         

Bon, bonhomme, faudrait songer à lever le pied là...
         

'SPÈCE DE VIL FLOODEUR !
         


*


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

Je fais ce que je veux d'abord


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Avril 2005)

Oui c'est vrai


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Avril 2005)

Dailleurs j'approche des 300 posts moi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai



* Qu'ess tu viens encore faire ici toi ? !!!     *


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> * Qu'ess tu viens encore faire ici toi ? !!!     *



Je viens vous informer que j'ai passer les 300 posts !!!!!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Je viens vous informer que j'ai passer les 300 posts !!!!!


Pour les 400, tu nous payes un verre au bar MacG ?


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Je viens vous informer que j'ai passer les 300 posts !!!!!




Ouais, super


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Avril 2005)

Pourquoi tout le mond est méchant avec moi ce matin ?

Parceque je suis en vacances ? C'est ca


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

Vala, dans ce fil on râle


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tout le mond est méchant avec moi ce matin ?
> 
> Parceque je suis en vacances ? C'est ca


Les gens sont méchants je l'ai toujours dit


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Vala, dans ce fil on râle



J'en ai marre d'être en vacance de ce temps pourrit.
On devrait pas avoir de vacances, c'est nul les vacances, j'en ai marre de mon voisin qui écoute eminem la fenètre grande ouverte les hauts pareleurs limite dehors. En plus son Pc est pourrit.

Comme ca ? (j'apprend encore)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai marre de mon voisin (...) En plus son Pc est pourrit.



* Et toi Avril, tu surfes depuis quoi ?    *


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Comme ca ? (j'apprend encore)



Vala, c'est bcp mieux


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Avril 2005)

Depuis un Pc equipé de quicktime et iTunes qui me sert exclusivement :

-Aller su macG et mater l'Apple store
-Ecouter de la musique avec iTunes

Mon Pc ne me sert actuellement qu'à la préparation de mon switch.

ET mon Pc est pas trop pourrit, je dois formater que tout les 6 mois.


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Depuis la 69, c'est le bordel!!


Merci :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> au zoo d'amnéville


Profites-en pour te crame les yeux dans la piscine, que tu puisses plus venir nous faire chier ici après  (pour ceux qui connaissent pas, la piscine d'amnéville est la seule piscine au monde où il y a plus de chlore que l'eau, tu passes ta journée à chialer après).


----------



## KARL40 (18 Avril 2005)

J'ai mon oreille droite qui me fait mal ....


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pas de pbm : où


Tu connais déjà la réponse, petit cochon 



			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> quand


Je pense que le mieux serait d'attendre que tu ait ta carte 3D mais tu fais comme tu le sens 
Si possible faire les benchs sous Tiger mais si tu ne comptes pas l'acheter alors les faire sous 10.3.9



			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> comment ?


Ben, je redémarre, je lance aucune application à part le jeu et je fais le test.
toi tu laisse ton ordi tourner un mois ou deux avec quelques programes de calculs (Community TSC, seti) et quand tu as plein de swap tu ne les quittes pas et tu lances ton jeu (tu peux aussi lancer un petit rendu d'une heure sous iMovie si tu veux).


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mon oreille droite qui me fait mal ....


Vite chez le toubib, c'est peut-être une otite qui commence.
Une otite p'tain ça fait mal


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mon oreille droite qui me fait mal ....


 Jésus à dit : si tu as mal à l'oreille droite, tends l'oreille gauche à ton fer à repasser


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je fais ce que je veux d'abord



Jamais tu bosses toi?


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

Je suis multi-tâche moi Mosssieur


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai marre d'être en vacance de ce temps pourrit.
> On devrait pas avoir de vacances, c'est nul les vacances, j'en ai marre de mon voisin qui écoute eminem la fenètre grande ouverte les hauts pareleurs limite dehors. En plus son Pc est pourrit.
> 
> Comme ca ? (j'apprend encore)


A Paris aussi le temps est moche...
Eminem !? Quelle horreur 
J'ouvre iTunes et je mets un peu de Zappa. Ouf ça va mieux tiens :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *7 MESSAGES DE GKART' D'AFFILÉE...
> *


C'est qu'il a encore de beaux restes le vieux   !


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Jésus à dit : si tu as mal à l'oreille droite, tends l'oreille gauche à ton fer à repasser


... dans quel évangile ?


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je suis multi-tâche moi Mosssieur


 Ben laves-toi !


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que le mieux serait d'attendre que tu ait ta carte 3D


Je vais déjà faire les benchs avec la 9600 pour voir de quoi je pars 




			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Si possible faire les benchs sous Tiger mais si tu ne comptes pas l'acheter alors les faire sous 10.3.9


10.3.7, pas eu le temps d'installer la suite  



			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ben, je redémarre, je lance aucune application à part le jeu et je fais le test.


Vi, mais encore : si c'est juste pour noter _a mano_ le plus gros fps qui s'affiche, pas bien fiable  T'as pas plutôt un outil pour çà ?



			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> toi tu laisse ton ordi tourner un mois ou deux avec quelques programes de calculs (Community TSC, seti) et quand tu as plein de swap tu ne les quittes pas et tu lances ton jeu (tu peux aussi lancer un petit rendu d'une heure sous iMovie si tu veux).


Ben voyons, t'es prêt à n'importe quelle tricherie pour faire valoir dans X800 en plaqué or


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ben laves-toi !



tâche avec un *â* et pas un *a*, béotien


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je suis multi-tâche moi Mosssieur



Ouais, et multi tache aussi, hein?...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Rhoooo... tapis tout neuf, carré Hermès, bagnole qui vaut un prix fou... madame a des goûts de luxe ma parole




pfffffff n'importe quoi !!!    

quelques carré acheté en 20 ans , la titine a un prix de berline moyenne
un tapis gondolé surement pas neuf .......faut pas exagerer


----------



## katelijn (18 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Merci :love:



de rien


----------



## KARL40 (18 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Vite chez le toubib, c'est peut-être une otite qui commence.
> Une otite p'tain ça fait mal


 
J'aime pas les médecins !  




			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Jésus à dit : si tu as mal à l'oreille droite, tends l'oreille gauche à ton fer à repasser


 
Je suis un mauvais chrétien


----------



## katelijn (18 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Profites-en pour te crame les yeux dans la piscine, que tu puisses plus venir nous faire chier ici après  (pour ceux qui connaissent pas, la piscine d'amnéville est la seule piscine au monde où il y a plus de chlore que l'eau, tu passes ta journée à chialer après).



mais après il sera propre
   

peut-être délave ou transparent


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas les médecins !
> 
> Je suis un mauvais chrétien



et tu fais comment pour les miracles  ?


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Avril 2005)

J'ai faim


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

ça tombe bien, je suis de corvée cuisine  a midi


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ça tombe bien, je suis de corvée cuisine  a midi



je plains ton Homme


----------



## MacEntouziast (18 Avril 2005)

Blood'n'guts, j'ai mal au dos ce matin


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> 10.3.7, pas eu le temps d'installer la suite


Quel fainéant ! 
Bon on va dire 10.3.9 alors, t'as 100 malheureux mégas à télécharger.




			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Vi, mais encore : si c'est juste pour noter _a mano_ le plus gros fps qui s'affiche, pas bien fiable  T'as pas plutôt un outil pour çà ?


Pour UT 2k4 on peut utiliser les outils santaduck, pour halo y a le timedemo. J'ai aussi wolfenstein et warcraft mais je sais pas s'il y a moyen de faire des benchs avec.


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai faim


 [mode rien que pour te faire chier]Aujourd'hui je vais me cuisiner des spaghettis gruillés à la poele, un délice mon vieux* [/mode rien que pour te faire chier]

_*Non gKat, c'est pas à toi que je parle _


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je plains ton Homme




qu'en sais  tu ?   
et d'abord telephone a ta maman pour t'ammener la soupe de midi !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Eminem !? Quelle horreur


Message de la part d'Eminem pour Cheepnis Aroma :

I'll puke, eat it, and freak you
Battle? I'm too weeded to speak to you
The only key that I see to defeat you
would be for me to remove these two Adidas and beat you
and force feed you 'em both, and on each feet is a cleat shoe
I'll lift you off your feet so fast with a roundhouse
you'll think I pulled the fuckin ground out from underneath you
(Bitch!) I ain't no fuckin G, I'm a cannibal
I ain't tryin to shoot you,
I'm tryin to chop you into pieces and eat you
Wrap you in rope and plastic, stab you with broken glass
and have you with open gashes strapped to a soakin mattress
Coke and acid, black magic, cloaks and daggers (ahhh!)
Fuck the planet, until it spins on a broken axis
I'm so bananas I'm showin up to your open casket
to fill it full of explosive gasses
and close it back with a lit match in it
while I sit back and just hope it catches
Blow you to fragments
Laugh, roll you and smoke the ashes !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qu'en sais  tu ?
> et d'abord telephone a ta maman pour t'ammener la soupe de midi !!!



pas besoin qu'on m'l'amène


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Message de la part d'Eminem pour Cheepnis Aroma :
> 
> I'll puke, eat it, and freak you
> ... etc. ...


Pourquoi tant de haine ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tant de haine ?



son sale caractère


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> son sale caractère


Ça doit être ça


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> son sale caractère



C'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité...





tartaitement !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité...



y'a pas plus doux, patient et tolérant que moi, ici


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tartaitement !!!!



encore perdu une occasion de te taire


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas plus doux, patient et tolérant que moi, ici


 Attention, y a un piège, le phrase n'est pas finie. 
il faut lire "y'a pas plus doux, patient et tolérant que moi, ici, quand on m'offre un pipelîne "


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Attention, y a un piège, le phrase n'est pas finie.
> il faut lire "y'a pas plus doux, patient et tolérant que moi, ici, quand on m'offre un pipelîne "



mais pas quand tu cherches à me le chouraver


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> encore perdu une occasion de te taire


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

>



retournes à ta "cuisine"


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas plus doux, patient et tolérant que moi, ici



La mauvaise foi poussée à ce point a des vertus hallucinatoires...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> La mauvaise foi poussée à ce point a des vertus hallucinatoires...



faudrait pas me prendre pour un joint


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ça tombe bien, je suis de corvée cuisine  a midi


J'espère que t'enlèves ton carré Hermès pour faire la cuisine


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tant de haine ?


 Ca te regarde peut-être ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que t'enlèves ton carré Hermès pour faire la cuisine



elle va s'en servir pour essuyer la table


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> mais pas quand tu cherches à me le chouraver


 Si t'avais pas asséché le mien pendant mon absence aussi !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Si t'avais pas asséché le mien pendant mon absence aussi !



qui va à la chasse (à quoi, on se le demande   ) perd sa place


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que t'enlèves ton carré Hermès pour faire la cuisine



tu voudrais pas qu'elle se mette à poil, aussi ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu voudrais pas qu'elle se mette à poil, aussi ?


Je vois pas le rapport


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ca te regarde peut-être ?


Si ça me regarde pas alors n'en parlons plus...


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu voudrais pas qu'elle se mette à poil, aussi ?









Et pourquoi pas fifille tant qu'on y est?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas le rapport



laves-toi les mirettes


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas fifille tant qu'on y est?


 [mode mackie]
Oui dayeur, poux rkoi pas ? 
[/mode mackie]


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> laves-toi les mirettes


C'est fait. Bien obligé, je porte des lentilles  
(c'est vrai en plus)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Je suis fatigué


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je suis fatigué


 Solution 1 : va te coucher
Solution 2 : bois un coup ou fume un joint
Solution 3 : reste fatigué


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

Solution 4 : fais pas ch...


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Solution 4 : fais pas ch...


 Dis moi plutôt quels sont les jeux que tu as pour voir ce qu'on a en commun


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

solution 5: va raconter ta vie ailleurs


----------



## supermoquette (18 Avril 2005)

la lotterie ces piments 

houlalalalal :sick:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> [mode mackie]
> Oui dayeur, poux rkoi pas ?
> [/mode mackie]



Va falloir arrêter de se foutre de mackie tout le temps, hein...


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> solution 5: va raconter ta vie ailleurs


 Et ben, il doit être content maintenant qu'on s'est regroupés pour l'aider


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la lotterie ces piments
> 
> houlalalalal :sick:



'spèce de goinfre


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir arrêter de se foutre de mackie tout le temps, hein...


 Il avait qu'à être admin


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Solution 1 : va te coucher
> Solution 2 : bois un coup ou fume un joint
> Solution 3 : reste fatigué




Je dois retourner, bon ben a+


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi plutôt quels sont les jeux que tu as pour voir ce qu'on a en commun



UT2k4, MOH, RTCW-ET, WAR3, TO par exemple


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

mohaa j'ai la version PC donc je peux la passer sur Mac mais c'est un peu galère, To je pense pas qu'on puisse faire de benchs dessus, si (et de toute façon pour un vieux jeu pareil une 5200 suffit.. bon peut-être pas, mais une 9600 ), ?


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

Tu fais chier à pas avoir Halo, tu peux pas te le faire prêter où télécharger une démo ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

moi j'ai plus de clopes


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Avril 2005)

je fini ma pause, il faut que je retourne bosser  
En plus, j'ai mal au crane...


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

NAN, je pirate pas moi 
Et je crois bien qu'il n'y a pas de demo pour Halo


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> je fini ma pause, il faut que je retourne bosser
> En plus, j'ai mal au crane...


 idem pour moi... vraiment *MARRE* de bosser, toujours bosser  Jveux vivre chez les schtroumpfs moi en fait


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> NAN, je pirate pas moi
> Et je crois bien qu'il n'y a pas de demo pour Halo


 Casse-© les jeux sans démo.
Cube, le fps gratuit, y a moyen de faire des benchs avec ?


----------



## macarel (18 Avril 2005)

bon, suis obligé d'aller compter des taupins dans les artichauts, putains de bestioles


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> idem pour moi... vraiment *MARRE* de bosser, toujours bosser  Jveux vivre chez les schtroumpfs moi en fait



le travail c'est la santé


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Avril 2005)

bof les schtroumpfs y tombent jamais malades eux


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Avril 2005)

Ça commence à devenir un sujet technique de gamers râleurs  :mouais:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> bof les schtroumpfs y tombent jamais malades eux


De toutes façons si ça arrivait, le grand schtroumpf est là avec ses potions magiques, donc pas de problème


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons si ça arrivait, le grand schtroumpf est là avec ses potions magiques, donc pas de problème


 Mouais ben ici on a golf et ça change rien, y'a tjrs autant d'boulot et j'tombe quand même malade


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Mouais ben ici on a golf et ça change rien, y'a tjrs autant d'boulot et j'tombe quand même malade



p'tite nature


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça commence à devenir un sujet technique de gamers râleurs  :mouais:


 On est plus à l'aise pour flooder quand il y a des gamers


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

C'est clair


----------



## Macoufi (18 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *7 MESSAGES DE GKART' D'AFFILÉE...
> 
> 
> Bon, bonhomme, faudrait songer à lever le pied là...
> ...



*C'EST QUOI TOUTE CETTE MÉNAGERIE ? ! ? ! ? ! ? 
*

Après, on vient donner des cours aux autres...


----------



## semac (18 Avril 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

>



encore un qui rigole chaque fois qu'il perd un ½il...


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> -dc- a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci blandinewww mais je peux me défendre tout seul


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Merci blandinewww mais je peux me défendre tout seul


 Même sans ta canne ?


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

Yes, un coup de boule avec mon casque est redoutable :casse:


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Yes, un coup de boule avec mon casque est redoutable :casse:


 C'est ça, des menaces et après "désolé, vous devriez attendre machin..."


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

Je ne menace pas, je préviens nuance


----------



## Macoufi (18 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Merci blandinewww mais je peux me défendre tout seul



Ainsi, gK, tu rêves de moi ???

Hummm, c'est mignon  :rateau: 

NON mais, c'est  *MOI* qui rêve, là ...    

j'prêche pour ma paroisse, qu'est-ce tu crois ??????????

CQFD


----------



## Macoufi (18 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Merci blandinewww mais je peux me défendre tout seul



merci quand même ...


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

LOL


----------



## Macoufi (18 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> LOL



C'est dûr de r'descendre sur Terre...

quand on se croit seul à bord -avec DT, bien sûûûr...  - avec seulement

quelques visites, de-ci de-là...




_ahaa, c'que ça fait du bien c'genre d'endroit...
ces jours-là où t'es montée à l'envers _


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

Euh... :mouais: c'est moi DT ?


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

Ben en tous cas, c'est pas moi


----------



## Macoufi (18 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Euh... :mouais: c'est moi DT ?



Qui d'autre ??? 

 _seul au monde et dûr d'oreilles... ha, ces pauv' créatures..._ 

Tiens, j'ai deux p'tits carrés, moi !?


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

Ben vi, tu s'est fait coud'bouler


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben en tous cas, c'est pas moi



moi non plus


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Qui d'autre ???
> 
> _seul au monde et dûr d'oreilles... ha, ces pauv' créatures..._
> 
> Tiens, j'ai deux p'tits carrés, moi !?


 Bon, on avance.
Maintenant, pourquoi est-ce que je suis censé être seul au monde (ou à bord) ? :mouais:


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on avance.
> Maintenant, pourquoi est-ce que je suis censé être seul au monde (ou à bord) ? :mouais:


 Et d'abord pourquoi on me traite de créature ? Y en a marre à la fin ! merde ! 



_aaaaah, Ça fait du bien _


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> _aaaaah, Ça fait du bien _



Vas-y, lâche toi


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y, lâche toi


 Trouve des jeux gratuits sur lesquels faire des benches plutôt que de dire des conneries toi


----------



## Macoufi (18 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben vi, tu s'est fait coud'bouler



Oh... non ??? 

reusement qu't'es là...  :love: 



_aaahhh, c'que ça fait du bien c'genre d'endroit...
ces jours-là où t'es montée à l'envers_


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

Démineur ?


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Démineur ?


 C'est quand même pas mal optimisé bi pro :sick:
Pourquoi pas un truc comme Chimera


----------



## macarel (18 Avril 2005)

comme un c...., j'ai fait un RV à 17°°h, et j'ai déjà très envie de me barrer à la maison  
J'espère que ça sera court :rose:


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

RV ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> RV ?



rendez-vous, eh patate


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

RDV boulet de SombreTemplier


----------



## macarel (18 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> RDV boulet de SombreTemplier


Boudu, vous êtes titieux (?)
Rendez vous, ça te va?   
C'est une réunion sur les dégâts de limaces, je sent que je vais en baver


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> C'est une réunion sur les dégâts de limaces, je sent que je vais en baver



c'est bien le moins que tu puisses faire


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> RDV boulet de SombreTemplier





			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> rendez-vous, eh patate


Moi aussi je vous aime


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Dark Templar. *
Pour une fois, j'en suis content


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> *Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Dark Templar. *
> Pour une fois, j'en suis content


 'foiré


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je vous aime



j'tai rien demandé


----------



## MacEntouziast (18 Avril 2005)

j'veux de la double de crème et y'en a pas


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> *Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Dark Templar. *
> Pour une fois, j'en suis content


  C'est tjrs aux mêmes qu'on met des coups d'boule


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

Normal, on boule pas les nioubs qui quémandent l'obole


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Normal, on boule pas les nioubs qui quémandent l'obole


 Ou alors rouge


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Normal, on boule pas les nioubs qui quémandent l'obole


Au fait pendant combien de temps en moyenne on est considéré comme un nioub sur MacGe ?
Je pose la question comme ça, en passant


----------



## macarel (18 Avril 2005)

Il est en retard en plus, une limace quoi


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Au fait pendant combien de temps en moyenne on est considéré comme un nioub sur MacGe ?
> Je pose la question comme ça, en passant



Tu as encore du temps devant toi


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Il fini de sortir ce con de chat


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Au fait pendant combien de temps en moyenne on est considéré comme un nioub sur MacGe ?
> Je pose la question comme ça, en passant



t'aurais pu t'essuyer les pieds


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tu as encore du temps devant toi


Argh... c'est exactement ce que je craignais


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Au fait pendant combien de temps en moyenne on est considéré comme un nioub sur MacGe ?
> Je pose la question comme ça, en passant


 Au moins tant qu'on pose la question


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Il fini de sortir ce con de chat



cause meilleur


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> cause meilleur


ça veut rien dire


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> ça veut rien dire



sors un peu de chez toi


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

Attention, vous avez 2 minutes.

Qui veut un coup de boule rouge ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Je viens de rentrer lammy


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Attention, vous avez 2 minutes.
> 
> Qui veut un coup de boule rouge ?


 Pas moi!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de rentrer lammy



feignant


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de rentrer lammy


 l*e*mmy


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> l*e*mmy



laisses tomber: il est pas décrottable


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Pas moi!


 Tant pis, je t'en mets un quand-même. On ne refuse pas un cadeau c'est malpoli !


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Attention, vous avez 2 minutes.
> 
> Qui veut un coup de boule rouge ?



Je raccole pas moi Môssieur


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tant pis, je t'en mets un quand-même. On ne refuse pas un cadeau c'est malpoli !



esprit totalitaire


----------



## macarel (18 Avril 2005)

Là c'est le top, finalement il vient d'annuler le RDV   
Bon, je me casse, ça suffit pour aujourd'hui


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

Saloperie, çà marche pô *Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.*  tant pis pour vous


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est le top, finalement il vient d'annuler le RDV
> Bon, je me casse, ça suffit pour aujourd'hui



bon vent    et fermes la porte


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Saloperie, çà marche pô *Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.*  tant pis pour vous



baratineur


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> baratineur


 Moi je le crois et ça doit être contagieux, j'ai la meme :sick:


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

C'est pour vous que c'est gênant, pas pour moi


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> esprit totalitaire


 C'est mieux qu'esprit imbibé


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour vous que c'est gênant, pas pour moi


 Ben si, si tu donnes plus de coups de boules tu peux toujours pisser pour en recevoir


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ben si, si tu donnes plus de coups de boules tu peux toujours pisser pour en recevoir


T'es pas cap'


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas cap'


 De quoi ? de pas t'en filer ? La vie de ma mère que j'te boule pas jusqu'à demain !  (à prononcer avec l'accent du 9-3)


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

Je sens que je vais bientôt râler pour de vrai


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est mieux qu'esprit imbibé



va pas me prendre pour un baba au rhum


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je sens que je vais bientôt râler pour de vrai



ça nous changera


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Avril 2005)

J'ai fait les courses, j'ai oublié de prendre mes yaourts à la vanille préférés  
Fait ch*** alors


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je sens que je vais bientôt râler pour de vrai


 PUTAIN ! 

C'est enfoirés de chez Apple me renvoient mon iPod mini sans me le remplacer.


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

Ben çà t'étonne ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> PUTAIN !
> 
> C'est enfoirés de chez Apple me renvoient mon iPod mini sans me le remplacer.



tu les prends pour des pantins, chez Apple ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait les courses, j'ai oublié de prendre mes yaourts à la vanille préférés
> Fait ch*** alors



quand on a pas de tête, faut des jambes


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben çà t'étonne ?


 Oui


----------



## MacEntouziast (18 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait les courses, j'ai oublié de prendre mes yaourts à la vanille préférés
> Fait ch*** alors


Moi, c'est pire, je cherchais les _mamie nova nature sucrés à la cassonade_, y'en avais plus !!!! j'ai la haine


----------



## Pierrou (18 Avril 2005)

Et moi je sais pas ou c'est que je me casse pour faire mes études l'an prochain alors je sais pas quoi faire pour les apparts et ça me les brise


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Moi, c'est pire, je cherchais les _mamie nova nature sucrés à la cassonade_, y'en avais plus !!!! j'ai la haine


Pffff... peuvent pas réapprovisionner ? ah j'te jure


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Avril 2005)

z'avez pas encore fini de raler....


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> z'avez pas encore fini de raler....


On fait que commencer


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Avril 2005)

:mouais:

si c'est pour continuer a raler pour rien.....


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Avril 2005)

J'en ai marre des fils ou il ne se passe rien


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Tu es servi ici


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Avril 2005)

ouais, et j'aimerais que ca change


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Propositions pour que cela change ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je sais pas ou c'est que je me casse pour faire mes études l'an prochain alors je sais pas quoi faire pour les apparts et ça me les brise



où que tu t'casses, restes-y


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je sais pas ou c'est que je me casse pour faire mes études l'an prochain alors je sais pas quoi faire pour les apparts et ça me les brise


 De toute façon les apparts du CROUS ils sont pourris


----------



## macarel (18 Avril 2005)

P...n, vous aller raler jusqu'a quel heure hein?


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Depuis la 69, c'est le bordel!!



 Karl  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Karl  :love:



pas de copinage ici    de l'engueulade uniquement


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je sens que je vais bientôt râler pour de vrai



Arfff


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Propositions pour que cela change ?



La réouverture de l'UltraFlood    :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pas de copinage ici    de l'engueulade uniquement


 si j'veux


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> si j'veux



un caprice ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Karl  :love:



Global


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> un caprice ?


 nan 

 Pitchfork


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Avril 2005)

il devient super ce fil......  

 Global.....


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (18 Avril 2005)

Il est nul ce thread  

 global


----------



## pixelemon (18 Avril 2005)

un vendeur m'a grave emm..... aujourd hui... je suis en pleine hésitation entre un Piaggio Beverly 125 et un X9 de la même marque (c'est pas pour tout de suite mais je suis du genre à essayer pendant 6 mois avant de me décider) et lui il me sort de son chapeau (son garage en fait) le classique et non moins classieux Vespa 125 gran turismo...... en blanc en plus...

une beauté. un bijou. résultat je suis perdu... c'est vraiment histoire de râler hein...


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Avril 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> un vendeur m'a grave emm..... aujourd hui... je suis en pleine hésitation entre un Piaggio Beverly 125 et un X9 de la même marque (c'est pas pour tout de suite mais je suis du genre à essayer pendant 6 mois avant de me décider) et lui il me sort de son chapeau (son garage en fait) le classique et non moins classieux Vespa 125 gran turismo...... en blanc en plus...
> 
> une beauté. un bijou. résultat je suis perdu... c'est vraiment histoire de râler hein...



oui, mais blanc c'est salissant.....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

pas de


----------



## rhopalies (18 Avril 2005)

je viens de lire les 85 pages de ce thread.  

vous êtes de vrais malades   

tu m'étonnes qu'après avoir lu ce que j'ai lu et entendu ce que j'ai entendu, j'ai de bonnes raisons de penser ce que je pense de vous.  

de vrai malades je vous dis


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Avril 2005)

rhopalies a dit:
			
		

> je viens de lire les 85 pages de ce thread.
> 
> vous êtes de vrais malades
> 
> ...



je suis désolé mais pour lire les 85 pages de ce fil, il faut etre gravement malade...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

rhopalies a dit:
			
		

> je viens de lire les 85 pages de ce thread.



t'as rien de mieux à faire ?


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2005)

rhopalies a dit:
			
		

> je viens de lire les 85 pages de ce thread.
> 
> vous êtes de vrais malades
> 
> ...


 Y'en a pas que 36 ?


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2005)

Y'a des Vespa dans GranTourismo ?


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pas de


  Lemmy


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Y'a des Vespa dans GranTourismo ?



nan: y'a un floodeur ici


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Avril 2005)

rhopalies a dit:
			
		

> vous êtes de vrais malades
> 
> tu m'étonnes qu'après avoir lu ce que j'ai lu et entendu ce que j'ai entendu, j'ai de bonnes raisons de penser ce que je pense de vous.
> 
> de vrai malades je vous dis




*On t'a demandé de la ramener toi ?    







... Donc tu te tais ...   
*


----------



## rhopalies (18 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> nan: y'a un floodeur ici



je comprends mieux pourquoi y'a autant de pages topics dans ce thread tout pourri


----------



## rhopalies (18 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *... Donc tu te tais ...
> *



pis koi encore ? eeh l'autre he...


----------



## yoffy (18 Avril 2005)

:sleep: ça se traîne    

maman


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2005)

Oh! il te manque une case


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: ça se traîne
> 
> maman



laisses un peu ta mère tranquille


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Oh! il te manque une case



t'es la femme de ménage ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Avril 2005)

"Tout ce qui est vivant fait du bruit... Plaidoyer pour le minéral" (E. M. Cioran)


----------



## rhopalies (18 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> "Tout ce qui est vivant fait du bruit... Plaidoyer pour le minéral" (E. M. Cioran)



un caillou, c'est bête comme ses pieds...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Avril 2005)

rhopalies a dit:
			
		

> un caillou, c'est bête comme ses pieds...



Va-t-en rejoindre tes nombreux amis, donc, gravillon


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Avril 2005)

c'est quoi ce nioube 
qui vient nous pourrir notre beau topic


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2005)

Où ça, où ça ? :rose:


----------



## rhopalies (18 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Va-t-en rejoindre tes nombreux amis, donc, gravillon



tes insinuations ne m'affectent pas... je resterai de marbre


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Avril 2005)

rhopalies a dit:
			
		

> tes insinuations ne m'affectent pas... je resterai de marbre


Ici, Global, il est à toi...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Avril 2005)

Où est-ce que j'ai bien pu foutre ce sac de ciment?...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Où est-ce que j'ai bien pu foutre ce sac de ciment?...



c'est celui que tu as autour des pieds


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ici, Global, il est à toi...


  Bravo pour tes 100 posts rhopalies


----------



## rhopalies (18 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ce nioube
> qui vient nous pourrir notre *beau* topic



 t'as des caillous dans les yeux ?  



			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bravo pour tes 100 posts rhopalies


rha merci  :rateau: 

au moins un qui a le sens du mot forum ici    

prenez-en de la graine les autres


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est celui que tu as autour des pieds



   ... Désolé ; j'ai pas pu me retenir... revenons dans le sujet        , donc.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bravo pour tes 100 posts rhopalies



gna gna gna


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> gna gna gna


 GNI


----------



## katelijn (18 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Karl  :love:



Hein?
 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Gnanananan dodo mrmpmfrmrp


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Avril 2005)

pppppfffffffff reprise des cours demain matin   

C'est *TOUJOURS* trop court les vacances


----------



## toys (18 Avril 2005)

pas moyen de râler je suis trop heureux


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pas moyen de râler je suis trop heureux



Viens pas faire ièch' avec ton bonheur à la c**!  
Un peu de descence pour les autres!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

j'ai couché enfin fiston      

pfffffff je n'ai que un seul defaut et fiston l'a pas loupé: il parle troppppp


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Avril 2005)

Robertav...
patoch aussi d'ailleurs.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai couché enfin fiston
> 
> pfffffff je n'ai que un seul defaut et fiston l'a pas loupé: il parle troppppp



Les chiens ne font pas des chats! Cria cuervos, y te sacaran los ojos! Give them enough rope and they will hang you! Fais du bien à Bertrand, il te le rendra en caguant... etc... etc... 
Quand je serai empereur du monde on pourra avorter largement au delà de 9 mois


----------



## toys (19 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Viens pas faire ièch' avec ton bonheur à la c**!
> Un peu de descence pour les autres!!!!




non c'est communiquatif ce truc je vous offre a tous un petit bout


----------



## prerima (19 Avril 2005)

l'iMac est en train de nous lacher ....


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Avril 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> l'iMac est en train de nous lacher ....



tu ferais bien de nous lacher toi aussi


----------



## prerima (19 Avril 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> tu ferais bien de nous lacher toi aussi



Tu ferais bien de m'aider au lieu de raler !


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Cria cuervos, y te sacaran los ojos!


Je l'adore celle-là


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (19 Avril 2005)

hahaha en fait on peut dire vraiment n'importe quoi, du moment qu'il y ait pleins de "" et de "" ça passe 

Alors :


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai couché enfin fiston
> 
> pfffffff je n'ai que un seul defaut et fiston l'a pas loupé: il parle troppppp



Eh ben , t'ai pas sortie de l'auberge


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Avril 2005)

puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééé (hum hum restons sobres!) :mouais:


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééé (hum hum restons sobres!) :mouais:


C'est tout ????


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Avril 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Tu ferais bien de m'aider au lieu de raler !



les gens qui ralent ca m'énerve


----------



## prerima (19 Avril 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> les gens qui ralent ca m'énerve




Pareil !


----------



## CheepnisAroma (19 Avril 2005)

Quand je rentre du boulot, y a jamais personne pour râler avec moi


----------



## macarel (19 Avril 2005)

c'est chiant, je n'ai rien à râler aujourd'hui


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (19 Avril 2005)

ppffff et voilà... c'est reparti les cours... affreux quoi : se lever tôt, travailler, recevoir des mauvaises notes, etc. J'étais si bien en vacances


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Quand je rentre du boulot, y a jamais personne pour râler avec moi



* On te demande pas de rentrer du boulot...*   





			
				macarel a dit:
			
		

> c'est chiant, je n'ai rien à râler aujourd'hui



* C'est toi qui est c....  *


----------



## rhopalies (19 Avril 2005)

Vous avez vu ? nan mais vous avez vu ? Nous sommes déjà Mardi   

les semaines en ce moment c'est n'importe quoi


----------



## gKatarn (19 Avril 2005)

Je ne vous souhaite pas une bonne journée


----------



## macarel (19 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> * C'est toi qui est c....  *



c'est ce qu'on me dit souvent, mais au moins je ne crie pas


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Avril 2005)

Un thread de raleur sans Sonnyboy, c'est pas un vrai thread de raleur


----------



## gKatarn (19 Avril 2005)

Sonnyboy râle déjà partout, il n'a pas besoin de se défouler ici


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

Quel calme, même pas un courant d'air


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Avril 2005)

Prout


Ben si...., tu vois...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Prout
> 
> 
> Ben si...., tu vois...



T'as remarqué, chaque fois qu'un post devrait être sous le précédent pour bien marcher, il se retrouve en haut de la page d'après !  

EDIT : non, mais là, c'est pour te montrer !  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'as remarqué, chaque fois qu'un post devrait être sous le précédent pour bien marcher, il se retrouve en haut de la page d'après !
> 
> EDIT : non, mais là, c'est pour te montrer !  :rateau:



Oui, c'est chiant. Et comme par hasard, c'est toujours le post où tu préfères ne pas citer le précédent...


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a pas que 36 ?


Ça c'était *avant* les tapis


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Avril 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> l'iMac est en train de nous lacher ....



C'est con.  Le mien aussi, le lecteur DVD est en train de claquer et un mange disque ça coûte super cher, je suis bon pour en acheter un externe


----------



## naas (19 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un thread de raleur sans Sonnyboy, c'est pas un vrai thread de raleur


ah bon et tu veux bien m'expliquer pourquoi ?


----------



## naas (19 Avril 2005)

....  
   

fais moins le malin le petit jaune là hein


----------



## jpmiss (19 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un thread de raleur sans Sonnyboy, c'est pas un vrai thread de raleur


 
N'importe quoi! Sonnyboy ne râle pas, il abrase!


----------



## macelene (19 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> N'importe quoi! Sonnyboy ne râle pas, il abrase!



il abrase mou, très mou...


----------



## naas (19 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> N'importe quoi! Sonnyboy ne râle pas, il abrase!


ouaih mais bon il abrase sous word pour corriger les fautes, petit bras l'abraseur


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

andropause?


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ....
> 
> 
> fais moins le malin le petit jaune là hein




Très, très bien


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ....
> 
> 
> fais moins le malin le petit jaune là hein




   
  
   
 ....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Avril 2005)

Il est là Global ?


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> :love:



 :mouais: tiens, on dirait :mouais: 

des microbes entourées de globules


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Il est là Global ?



non, ça se saurait:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> non, ça se saurait:



C'est bien dommage je lui aurai fait un petit   

Bon alors    katelijn


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien dommage je lui aurai fait un petit
> 
> Bon alors    katelijn



coucouroucoucou


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> coucouroucoucou



roploplo


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> roploplo



non, paloma


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> :love:



Suite logique :

aaaaaa 
aa  a  a  
iaaa :love: 
iaaaaaa 
iaaaaaa


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> non, paloma



couroucoucou roploplo = chanson elmer food beat


----------



## naas (19 Avril 2005)

exercez vous au moins


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Suite logique :
> 
> aaaaaa
> aa  a  a
> ...




aaaaaa 
aa  a  a  
iaaa 
iaaaaaa 
iaaaaaa  [/QUOTE]


et PAF


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> il abrase mou, très mou...



c'est vrai qu'il se ramollit le Sonny en ce moment...


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> couroucoucou roploplo = chanson elmer food beat




 :mouais: C'est quoi cette bête là    
Connais pas


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Avril 2005)

Elle connait même pas Elmer Food Beat... elle est trop naze


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Elle connait même pas Elmer Food Beat... elle est trop naze



C'est pas de mon époque, tous dégénérés


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Elle connait même pas Elmer Food Beat... elle est trop naze



Avec Elmer Food à la batterie, Porky Pig à la basse, Bugs Bunny à la guitare, et vocal : Daffy Duck !


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas de mon époque, tous dégénérés



J'ai vu ton site, c'est vrai que t'es vieux. Je croyais qu'on avait notre quota déjà...


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu ton site, c'est vrai que t'es vieux. Je croyais qu'on avait notre quota déjà...



d'abord c'est pas le mien  
snotneus


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu ton site, c'est vrai que t'es vieux. Je croyais qu'on avait notre quota déjà...



si tu veux du quota, en voilà


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux du quota, en voilà



Voila le quota qui s'ramène maintenant, tu nous l'a réveillé...


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux du quota, en voilà



Merci Lemmy
   

Il était temps


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Voila le quota qui s'ramène maintenant, tu nous l'a réveillé...



ouais! ça t'occuperas


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Voila le quota qui s'ramène maintenant, tu nous l'a réveillé...



pas une heure pour roupiller, feignasse


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Merci Lemmy
> 
> 
> Il était temps



les jeunes ne savent plus se tenir


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> les jeunes ne savent plus se tenir


 Les vieux non plus sans leur cane


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Les vieux non plus sans leur cane



t'as envie d'y goûter à la canne ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (19 Avril 2005)

Chuis pas en forme aujourd'hui


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Chuis pas en forme aujourd'hui



rien à cirer


----------



## gKatarn (19 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Les vieux non plus sans leur cane



P'tit con


----------



## Avril-VII (19 Avril 2005)

[vienchercherlescoupsdebaton]
Je suis en vacances, mais je sais pas quoi a faire, ca m'énerve.
[/vienchercherlescoupsdebaton]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> [vienchercherlescoupsdebaton]
> Je suis en vacances, mais je sais pas quoi a faire, ca m'énerve.
> [/vienchercherlescoupsdebaton]



va donc ranger ta chambre pour commencer


----------



## CheepnisAroma (19 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> rien à cirer


Merci pour le réconfort


----------



## Juste en passant (19 Avril 2005)

Au boulot ....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le réconfort



aujourd'hui c'est gratuit


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Au boulot ....



et plus vite que ça...


----------



## gKatarn (19 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui c'est gratuit


C'est encore trop cher


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est encore trop cher



radin


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> [vienchercherlescoupsdebaton]
> Je suis en vacances, mais je sais pas quoi a faire, ca m'énerve.
> [/vienchercherlescoupsdebaton]



T'as pas de devoirs à faire. 'Tit con, va...


----------



## MacEntouziast (19 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> [vienchercherlescoupsdebaton]
> Je suis en vacances, mais je sais pas quoi a faire, ca m'énerve.
> [/vienchercherlescoupsdebaton]





			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas de devoirs à faire. 'Tit con, va...



Claque,claque (taquets sur la nuque) et file, qu'on te voie plus tourner ici


----------



## CheepnisAroma (19 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Claque,claque (taquets sur la nuque) et file, qu'on te voie plus tourner ici


T'as pas honte ? Ça se fait pas de taper les petits


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

Un qui ne veut pas switcher parce que les Macs c'est seulement blanc


----------



## CheepnisAroma (19 Avril 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> c'est chiant, je n'ai rien à râler aujourd'hui


C'est pourtant pas dur, même moi j'y arrive. Un peu d'imagination quoi


----------



## CheepnisAroma (19 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Un qui ne veut pas switcher parce que les Macs c'est seulement blanc


Non mais !! Qu'est-ce qu'il avait fumé avant de dire ça je me le demande


----------



## naas (19 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Un qui ne veut pas switcher parce que les Macs c'est seulement blanc


ignare    va faire ton boulot maintenant   faut tout leur dire a ces newbe


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

Message vBulletin
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à naas.

Quelle foutoir


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

Et ça va durer jusqu'à quand


----------



## tantoillane (19 Avril 2005)

C'est drôle, il y a beaucoup de    ici, je vais vous remonter le morale                il y a toujours du bonheur dans le malheur


----------



## Pierrou (19 Avril 2005)

hum, voilà voilà, désolé les gars  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## tantoillane (19 Avril 2005)

C'est à moi que tu parles ???? 

Par ce que, je peux aussi raler si il faut, voilà je viens d'avoir mon brevet blanc d'histoire et c'est pas fameux, en plus c'est pas le reste qui remonte, et je suis peut-être une grosse ***** mais moi je m'en ****, et de toute façon *********** voilà


----------



## gKatarn (19 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Jusqu'à que *** biiiip ***



Hum, râler c'est un  chose mais insulter non       :modo:


----------



## Pierrou (19 Avril 2005)

********************************************************************************************* pour des raisons de pudeur et de décence, le message de Pierrou ne peut être affiché, il contient des propos à caractère injurieux, raciste, vulgaire, sexuel , scatophile, pédophile, gérontophile etc ***********************************************************************************************


----------



## naas (19 Avril 2005)

pierrou tu as 3 heures pour éditer ton message et tu ferais mieux de la faire au plus vite


----------



## Pierrou (19 Avril 2005)

Voilà chef :modo: :rose:


----------



## tantoillane (19 Avril 2005)

Et en plus double ration de points disco pour la victime      
Je rigole.....quoi que ............   

J'oubliais, faut raler ici


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Avril 2005)

les annonces google d'intérêt public a dit:
			
		

> *Orphelinat de Pattaya*
> Làs bas pour 0,8 E par jour, j'ai une maison et je vais à l'école​


Ben t'en as bien besoin si t'écris là-bas comme ça !


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> C'est drôle, il y a beaucoup de    ici, je vais vous remonter le morale                il y a toujours du bonheur dans le malheur



Nous on râle, parce que on est de bonne humeur    

Enfin, presque


----------



## Pierrou (19 Avril 2005)

Plus ou moins :sick:  pis c'est trop bon de raler


----------



## Grug (19 Avril 2005)

marre de viellir


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> marre de viellir



change de chapeau


----------



## gKatarn (19 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ben t'en as bien besoin si t'écris là-bas comme ça !



Tiens, ma 9800 vient d'arriver 
---
Ben vi, pour une fois, je râle pas  :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ma 9800 vient d'arriver
> ---
> Ben vi, pour une fois, je râle pas  :rateau:



Félicitations!!!


----------



## Pierrou (19 Avril 2005)

9800, kilos, Cm ?


----------



## gKatarn (19 Avril 2005)

Carte vidéo ATI9800 Pro 256Mo special G5


----------



## gKatarn (19 Avril 2005)

Tiens, çà m'a mis de bonne humeur : plus envie de râler


----------



## Pierrou (19 Avril 2005)

Moi si là, je suis jaloouuuuux !!!  va monter ta carte et lache nous deux secondes, veinard !!!!


----------



## rhopalies (19 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, çà m'a mis de bonne humeur : plus envie de râler



t'as pas encore essayé doom3 c'est pour ça


----------



## gKatarn (19 Avril 2005)

A ton avis, pkoi je viens de prendre une 9800


----------



## gKatarn (19 Avril 2005)

Une X800, çà aurait bien trop cher pour un mono G5 1.8Ghz...


----------



## gKatarn (19 Avril 2005)

mais bon, certains ont craqué


----------



## gKatarn (19 Avril 2005)

Non, je ne dirai pas son nom


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ma 9800 vient d'arriver
> ---
> Ben vi, pour une fois, je râle pas  :rateau:



Je suis content pour toi


----------



## rhopalies (19 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> A ton avis, pkoi je viens de prendre une 9800



rien à cirer de la vie des autres nan mais  

et en plus tu flood !


----------



## gKatarn (19 Avril 2005)

Nioub


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne dirai pas son nom


 Tu le connais pas


----------



## gKatarn (19 Avril 2005)

rhopalies a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas encore essayé doom3 c'est pour ça



Jaloux


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

rhopalies a dit:
			
		

> rien à cirer de la vie des autres nan mais
> 
> et en plus tu flood !



Cela s'apprend vite


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> mais bon, certains ont craqué


 Fallait bien que quelqu'un se fasse entuber pour qu'on sache que ça sert pas sur un mono G5.


----------



## gKatarn (19 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tu le connais pas



Si, mais ma grande bonté d'âme m'empêche de révéler son nom


----------



## gKatarn (19 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Fallait bien que quelqu'un se fasse entuber pour qu'on sache que ça sert pas sur un mono G5.



Bon, çà y est : il s'est trahi    :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Si, mais ma grande bonté d'âme m'empêche de révéler son nom


 Quitte à me répéter, tu ne connais pas son nom (enfin... j'crois pas  )


----------



## toys (19 Avril 2005)

une journée de taf mis a zéro a cause d'un gros ....... qui veut pas me donné des piste audio
et quand je les ai (au conte goutte ) elle sont clipé on monté comme des tanche.


----------



## gKatarn (19 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Quitte à me répéter, tu ne connais pas son nom (enfin... j'crois pas  )



Pour être tout à fait précis, il est vrai que je ne connais pas son nom... juste son pseudo


----------



## rezba (19 Avril 2005)

Vous nous faites caguer avec vos histoires de nom qu'on connait pas. De toutes façons, vous faites tous caguer. Faudrait bannir les forums, déjà, pour commencer. Et ensuite, envoyer tout le monde paitre !:mouais:


----------



## toys (19 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Vous nous faites caguer avec vos histoires de nom qu'on connait pas. De toutes façons, vous faites tous caguer. Faudrait bannir les forums, déjà, pour commencer. Et ensuite, envoyer tout le monde paitre !:mouais:



radicale mais efficasse.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> radicale mais efficasse.



Caguer? Le mot est trop faible


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Vous nous faites caguer avec vos histoires de nom qu'on connait pas. De toutes façons, vous faites tous caguer. Faudrait bannir les forums, déjà, pour commencer. Et ensuite, envoyer tout le monde paitre !:mouais:


Des promesses, toujours des promesses


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Avril 2005)

Et puis d'abord c'est quoi ce caguer ? ça veut rien dire caguer ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (19 Avril 2005)

Grrrrrrrrrr j'ai encore été victime d'une tentative de phishing sur mon compte Gmail. Ça fait deux fois en quelques semaines à peine. Marre !!!!! Pirates informatiques je vous hais


----------



## rezba (19 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Des promesses, toujours des promesses



Combien tu veux de jours, Dark ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et puis d'abord c'est quoi ce caguer ? ça veut rien dire caguer ?



Dans le Sud c'est suffisemment éloquent ; yankie


----------



## gKatarn (19 Avril 2005)

Terroriste


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Combien tu veux de jours, Dark ?


 Chais pas :mouais:


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Avril 2005)

J'hésite...


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Avril 2005)

Je me tâte


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Avril 2005)

J'y réfléchis (oui, je sais  ) en gros


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Avril 2005)

Je devrais peut-être demander conseil à SM


----------



## rezba (19 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *Pfff, j'parie qu'il va mm pa bannir un seul malheureux pseudo aujourd'hui, ce fainéant*




Maintenant, bandes de nikaoués, regardez bien le pseudo de l'autre Dark.

Banni pour flood, bien sur !


----------



## Hamster de combat (19 Avril 2005)

Et si tu continuais par Casimir ? 



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> bandes de nikaoués


C'est encore une expression qui est censée voiloir dire quelque chose quand on habite dans le sud ?


----------



## rezba (19 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> C'est encore une expression qui est censée voiloir dire quelque chose quand on habite dans le sud ?



Toi, tu moules ! Et pas la peine de m'envoyer des MP. Les hamsters, j'en fais des hot-dogs.


----------



## valoriel (19 Avril 2005)

C'est à cette heure ci que tu rentre?!!


----------



## Hamster de combat (19 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu moules !


Je suppose que les francophones peuvent traduire ça par "t'écrase" ? 


			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et pas la peine de m'envoyer des MP. Les hamsters, j'en fais des hot-dogs.


Pour ce qu'il doit y avoir à manger... 
Tu ferais mieux de te faire du hot-vieux (hein, g4  )


----------



## rezba (19 Avril 2005)

Rhââ... Voire ce petit salaud dans cet état ! 


Y'a d'autres candidats ?


----------



## rezba (19 Avril 2005)

J'ai relu, sale petit hamster. Je suis en train de me demander si je ne vais pas te bannir pour dénonciation éhontée. J'aime pas les cafteurs.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Rhââ... Voire ce petit salaud dans cet état !



la charte, bordel


----------



## Hamster de combat (19 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Rhââ... Voire ce petit salaud dans cet état !
> 
> 
> Y'a d'autres candidats ?


 Pas super la qualité de la photo d'écran


----------



## poildep (19 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, bandes de nikaoués, regardez bien le pseudo de l'autre Dark.
> 
> Banni pour flood, bien sur !


 Tu es un monstre.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Avril 2005)

pffff ca arrive qu'aux autres     :rateau:


----------



## Hamster de combat (19 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai relu, sale petit hamster. Je suis en train de me demander si je ne vais pas te bannir pour dénonciation éhontée. J'aime pas les cafteurs.


 Attention, pas d'erreur judiciaire !  Heureusement moi je suis quelqu'un de bien dont tous les posts sont le fruit d'une longue et mature réflexion donc tu risque pas trop mais avec quelqu'un d'autre tu pourrais te taper encore un post sur le stalinisme des modos qui abusent carrément de leur pouvoir... bon... où est-ce que j'en étais ? 

Ha oui, y aurait erreur judiciaire parce que je ne dénonce pas, je suggère, c'est pas du tout pareil


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Avril 2005)

Ca y est! La fumée blanche est sortie!    Selon Saint Malachie et ses prédictions de malheur ; il devrait s'agir du dernier pape avant l'apocalypse  ... Et moi qui suis pas prêt et qui n'ai rien à me mettre


----------



## rezba (19 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Pas super la qualité de la photo d'écran



Ça suffit largement ! Tu crois qu'en même pas que je vais stocker sur le forum des jpeg en qualité + de 3 pour des trucs aussi insignifiants que ça?! :mouais:
Si t'es pas content, tu t'en fais un poster pour mettre dans ta chambre. Tu pourras le regarder le soir en tripotant la nouille !


----------



## valoriel (19 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> la charte, bordel


Ben commence par la respecter


----------



## Hamster de combat (19 Avril 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> pffff ca arrive qu'aux autres     :rateau:


 Y en a un qui a l'air de demander là   

_Là je dénonce pas, j'aide _

Bon allez, 222 messages c'est cool, à la prochaine le tyran


----------



## valoriel (19 Avril 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> pffff ca arrive qu'aux autres     :rateau:


Ben oui, alors pas la peine de raler


----------



## CheepnisAroma (19 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est! La fumée blanche est sortie!    Selon Saint Malachie et ses prédictions de malheur ; il devrait s'agir du dernier pape avant l'apocalypse  ... Et moi qui suis pas prêt et qui n'ai rien à me mettre


Les cloches de l'église d'à côté sonnent à toute volée. Un peu de silence SVP


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ben commence par la respecter



j'te cause pas, à toi


----------



## valoriel (19 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Les cloches de l'église d'à côté sonnent à toute volée. Un peu de silence SVP


Ben commence par donner l'exemple


----------



## valoriel (19 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'te cause pas, à toi


encore heureux


----------



## rezba (19 Avril 2005)

Bon, tas de chairs à bannissement, sachez-le, je reviendrais sous peu dans ce fil. Ceux qui voudront se faire bannir n'auront qu'à m'attendre, je mettrais ma violence au service de mon plaisir.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Avril 2005)

Je me tâte... Agnès B ou Paul Smith? 'Tain d'apocalypse! Toujours pareil ; on sait jamais comment s'habiller pour une grande occasion


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, tas de chairs à bannissement, sachez-le, je reviendrais sous peu dans ce fil. Ceux qui voudront se faire bannir n'auront qu'à m'attendre, je mettrais ma violence au service de mon plaisir.



Je te trouve du boulot quand tu veux à Ajaccio ... Pardon ;


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> je mettrai ma violence au service de mon plaisir.



et la tendresse, bordel


----------



## CheepnisAroma (19 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ben commence par donner l'exemple


C'est exactement ce que je fais


----------



## valoriel (19 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

>


Alors comme ça le corse il est de bonne humeur?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Alors comme ça le corse il est de bonne humeur?



Je suis toujours habité par une bonne humeur féroce    ... Nân!... La bonne humeur c'est bon pour les animateurs TV


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Y en a un qui a l'air de demander là
> 
> _Là je dénonce pas, j'aide _
> 
> Bon allez, 222 messages c'est cool, à la prochaine le tyran


----------



## Pierrou (19 Avril 2005)

Ils fument quoi au vatican pour que ça fume blanc? 
De toute je suis anticlérical !


----------



## CheepnisAroma (19 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ils fument quoi au vatican pour que ça fume blanc?


Les voies du seigneur sont impénétrables


----------



## Pierrou (19 Avril 2005)

ou pas :rateau:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (19 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ou pas :rateau:


Ah ben non j'allais la faire


----------



## poildep (19 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> je mettrais ma violence au service de mon plaisir.


Arrête tu m'excites. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Arrête tu m'excites. :love:



un peu de pudeur veux-tu ?


----------



## Pierrou (19 Avril 2005)

Moi aussi, t'a de la chance, j'me casse


----------



## CheepnisAroma (19 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Arrête tu m'excites. :love:


Allez faire ça ailleurs vous deux


----------



## naas (19 Avril 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> pffff ca arrive qu'aux autres     :rateau:


quiconque cherche trouve et qui demande reçois


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> quiconque cherche trouve et qui demande reçois



non mais je rigolais hein


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> non mais je rigolais hein



faux jeton


----------



## rezba (19 Avril 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> non mais je rigolais hein




Pouah! Détestable! Ah, j'en gerbe ! Vélléitaire, incontinent, lâche ! :hosto:


----------



## poildep (19 Avril 2005)

qu'on le bannisse !


----------



## naas (19 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> qu'on le bannisse !


toi tu ferais mieux de la mettre en veilleuse


----------



## poildep (19 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> toi tu ferais mieux de la mettre en veilleuse


 C'est comme ça : je suis éblouissant.


----------



## rezba (19 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme ça : je suis éblouissant.


 Ouaip. D'ailleurs, toi, c'est ton avatar, que je vais bannir. Je te conseille d'en faire une sauvegarde rapidos, dans 5 minutes, il n'est plus là.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip. D'ailleurs, toi, c'est ton avatar, que je vais bannir. Je te conseille d'en faire une sauvegarde rapidos, dans 5 minutes, il n'est plus là.



mets des lunettes


----------



## Hamster de combat (19 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip. D'ailleurs, toi, c'est ton avatar, que je vais bannir. Je te conseille d'en faire une sauvegarde rapidos, dans 5 minutes, il n'est plus là.


 8 minutes plus tard...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (19 Avril 2005)

[modehorssujet]Le cardinal Ratzinger est élu, il s'appellera Benoît XVI[/modehorssujet]


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> 8 minutes plus tard...


Rezba il veut faire peur mais n'agit pas  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## rezba (19 Avril 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Rezba il veut faire peur mais n'agit pas  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



Tu veux aussi que je t'arrange ton avatar clignotant, ou tu préfères aussi un petit ban ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (19 Avril 2005)

Dans moins d'une heure et demie je pars bosser


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Avril 2005)

DJ Fox se marie ?


----------



## Hamster de combat (19 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux aussi que je t'arrange ton avatar clignotant, ou tu préfères aussi un petit ban ?


 Ha non, si tu bannis n'importe qui le titre "Banni des forums" va perdre de son prestige 
C'est à réserver à la crème de la crème !


----------



## Hamster de combat (19 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip. D'ailleurs, toi, c'est ton avatar, que je vais bannir. Je te conseille d'en faire une sauvegarde rapidos, dans 5 minutes, il n'est plus là.


 Terrible !


----------



## CheepnisAroma (19 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> DJ Fox se marie ?


Pas compris le gag là


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2005)

Poildep a l'avatar bizarre


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Pas compris le gag là



C'est plutôt normal quand on écoute Yvette Horner


----------



## CheepnisAroma (19 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est plutôt normal quand on écoute Yvette Horner


C'est bien envoyé  
Ah zut j'ai oublié de râler. Bon alors grrr tu fais ch***  
(c'est bien comme ça ?)


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> DJ Fox se marie ?



Mais en plus on veut me marrier


----------



## CheepnisAroma (19 Avril 2005)

Je démens : je n'ai aucune intention d'épouser DJ Fox


----------



## daffyb (19 Avril 2005)

Voilà, je viens d'avoir mon garagiste qui me présente un "joli" devis de 1700 euros :affraid: 
'faut changer les injecteurs qu'il me dit....  
Salopie de merde de bagnole de mes couilles....
Désolé pour les gros mots, mais il fallait que ça sorte


----------



## Applecherry (19 Avril 2005)

Marre d'avoir 116 Posts


----------



## Applecherry (19 Avril 2005)

Marre d'avoir 117 posts  

(Floo...quoi?....)


----------



## CheepnisAroma (19 Avril 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, je viens d'avoir mon garagiste qui me présente un "joli" devis de 1700 euros :affraid:
> 'faut changer les injecteurs qu'il me dit....
> Salopie de merde de bagnole de mes couilles....
> Désolé pour les gros mots, mais il fallait que ça sorte


La bagnole, la pire pompe à fric au monde. A croire qu'elle a été inventée par des banquiers  
1 700 ¤, ben mon colon


----------



## Hamster de combat (19 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Je démens : je n'ai aucune intention d'épouser DJ Fox


 Tu m'étonnes


----------



## CheepnisAroma (19 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'étonnes


J'imagine la tête de ma mère ouh là là  
Les explications seraient laborieuses...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Il est là Global ?



là


----------



## Applecherry (19 Avril 2005)

Je trouve qu'il y à un peu trop de "  " pour un forum des raleurs


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne dirai pas son nom


----------



## KARL40 (19 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> là



T'as rien d'autre à faire ?!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Rhââ... Voire ce petit salaud dans cet état !
> 
> 
> Y'a d'autres candidats ?



Arghhhhhhh


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> là



 Global 

Je me sentais un peu seul


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> T'as rien d'autre à faire ?!!!


 j'avais 7 pages de retard


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2005)

Je sort les poubelles et je reviens


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Salopie de merde de bagnole de mes couilles....
> Désolé pour les gros mots, mais il fallait que ça sorte



bon, ranges-les maintenant: elles ont pris l'air


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je sort les poubelles et je reviens



pas la peine: attends la benne avec elles


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pas la peine: attends la benne avec elles



je suis là aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2005)

demain la poubelle part à la benne


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2005)

tchou-tchou


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> tchou-tchou


 
Vé; l'autre! Il dessine avec Microsoft Paint


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> je suis là aussi



à la benne aussi


----------



## rhopalies (19 Avril 2005)

j'aime pas le vert fluo  :rateau: 

j'tenverrai la facture de mon médecin généraliste, puis celle de mon ophtalmo


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> tchou-tchou



sur la voie de garage


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vé; l'autre! Il dessine avec Microsoft Paint



il dessine bien je trouve


----------



## poildep (19 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip. D'ailleurs, toi, c'est ton avatar, que je vais bannir. Je te conseille d'en faire une sauvegarde rapidos, dans 5 minutes, il n'est plus là.


 #%£&*µ


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

Internet qui s'arrête, c'est la mort


----------



## jpmiss (19 Avril 2005)

Et un facho de plus aux manettes...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> il dessine bien je trouve



calmos la majorette


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> #%£&*µ


 Et la lumière fut


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> #%£&*µ



t'es limite, là   ... mais c'est mérité


----------



## rhopalies (19 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> t'es limite, là   ... mais c'est mérité


rhaaaaaaaa ! assez de condescendance ici


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Et la lumière fut



c'est ton pif qui reluit


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

pfffffffff il en a des cretins en trotinette qui se croyent malins a faire
des queue-de-poisson ou doubler a droite a une nana avec une titine coupé !!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfffffffff il en a des cretins en trotinette qui se croyent malins a faire
> des queue-de-poisson ou doubler a droite a une nana avec une titine coupé !!!!!!!



les femmes à la maison


----------



## poildep (19 Avril 2005)

rhopalies a dit:
			
		

> rhaaaaaaaa ! assez de condescendance ici


 ouais ! remonte !


----------



## rhopalies (19 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfffffffff il en a des cretins en trotinette qui se croyent malins a faire
> des queue-de-poisson ou doubler a droite a une nana avec une titine coupé !!!!!!!



y'a une amazone sur ce forum ? 

(excellent poildep :rateau: )


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> les femmes à la maison




et au petit cons leur enlever le permis a vie !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2005)

et au Bar


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2005)

Nonne buit :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et au Bar




 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (20 Avril 2005)

ppppfffff et c'est paaaaaartiii pour une nuit blanche de boss de foooooliiiieeee...


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ppppfffff et c'est paaaaaartiii pour une nuit blanche de boss de foooooliiiieeee...



pffff.....branleur.....  



Peuchere.....


----------



## valoriel (20 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Peuchere.....


C'est ça rigole 
Profites en car demain


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça rigole
> Profites en car demain



demain?  demain, quoi?.......:hein: .....


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ppppfffff et c'est paaaaaartiii pour une nuit blanche de boss de foooooliiiieeee...


Moi c'est six jours par semaine, toute l'année


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Avril 2005)

Dark, t'inquiètes, c'est bientôt fini


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Avril 2005)

J'ai faim


----------



## gKatarn (20 Avril 2005)

Salut les gens


----------



## gKatarn (20 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Dark, t'inquiètes, c'est bientôt fini



Nan nan, il est bien où il est


----------



## gKatarn (20 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, bandes de nikaoués, regardez bien le pseudo de l'autre Dark.
> 
> Banni pour flood, bien sur !



Bien fait pour lui


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Salut les gens



toi aussi tu viens raler ici de bon matin....


ps:


----------



## gKatarn (20 Avril 2005)

Flooder c'est mal


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

je veux du soleil !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Avril 2005)

*ALORS JE VOUS PRÉVIENS !

Que les chosZses soient bien claiRes.
Je ne suis pas du tout d'humeur à râler ce matin et à supporter vos râleries !

À bon entendeur salut !
*

                       ​


----------



## gKatarn (20 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi tu viens raler ici de bon matin....
> 
> 
> ps:




De bon matin ??? Je sors de 2 heures de réunion totalemnt inutile


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Avril 2005)

J'ai ai plein le dos de mon patron 
Je me fais engueuler par le client, par mon patron, et au final, c'est encore moi qui ai tort   
J'en ai marre, j'ai envie de changer de boite


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai ai plein le dos de mon patron
> Je me fais engueuler par le client, par mon patron, et au final, c'est encore moi qui ai tort
> J'en ai marre, j'ai envie de changer de boite




*Toi le_magicien d'Oz, on t'a rien demandé...*

        




 _(peut pas m'en empêcher)_


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (20 Avril 2005)

pppfff j'en peux plus, cette nuit blanche m'a vraiment tué  j'dois prendre la voiture maintenant ça va être chaud   

Quel abruti je suis de toujours m'y prendre au dernier moment


----------



## Avril-VII (20 Avril 2005)

[modejeviensmefairemassacrer]

 Bonjour à tous ! 

Moi je suis en vacance et tout va très bien.

Bonne journée.

[/modejeviensmefairemassacrer]

J'ai mal à un genoux, je m'ennuie, j'ai pas envie de réviser, je suis encore en pyjama, à midi on mange un truc horrible.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Avril 2005)

J'en ai marre je me suis levé à 11 heures et il fait moche


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai marre je me suis levé à 11 heures et il fait moche



retournes te coucher


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> retournes te coucher



Bah c'est une idée a creuser


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> retournes te coucher





t'inquiete , j'ai prevu ma sieste cet aprem !!


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

Back


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2005)

Ca y est t'es plus banni toi!


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

Et en plus j'ai la haine


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est t'es plus banni toi!


Sachant que ça te ferait chier j'ai préféré revenir


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Sachant que ça te ferait chier j'ai préféré revenir



Cliques plutot ici


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus j'ai la haine


 Ces abrutis (mais complets, sur le coup  ) de chez Apple, je passe deux heures (dont 1 en hors forfait, merci Bouygues  ) à leur expliquer que le disque dur de l'iPod, ben dès fois il s'arrête de tourner pendant une copie et que du coup l'ordi veut plus rien savoir, que je suis obligé de débrancher l'iPod à la barbare ce qui flingue la gestion du FireWire (donc iPod plus reconnu ni par le Finder ni par iTunes ni par rien du tout) et me force à redémarrer l'ordi puis à restaurer l'iPod car ça l'a niqué aussi ; et eux ils comprennent quoi ? "iPod non reconnu par iTunes" ! 
Résultat, après 2 jours chez AppleCare ils me le restaurent et ils me le renvoient comme des gros blaireaux qu'ils sont


----------



## KARL40 (20 Avril 2005)

Après la mort de Jean Paul II, je pensais qu'on allait enfin être débarassé de ces mythes religieux ! Mais non, il a fallu qu'ils en trouvent un autre !  

Ca ne finira donc jamais ?


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Arghhhhhhh


:love:


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Cliques plutot ici


 Ouaaaah, tu t'es fais chier (ça me fait plaisir ) à rajouter le numéro de mon pseudo sur le lien. 
Pas de bol, ça marche pas. Quand je clique sur déconnexion il arrive pas à virer les cookies.


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Après la mort de Jean Paul II, je pensais qu'on allait enfin être débarassé de ces mythes religieux ! Mais non, il a fallu qu'ils en trouvent un autre !
> 
> Ca ne finira donc jamais ?


 Si si, normalement c'est le dernier, et vu son âge il en a pas pour longtemps


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ouaaaah, tu t'es fais chier (ça me fait plaisir ) à rajouter le numéro de mon pseudo sur le lien.
> Pas de bol, ça marche pas. Quand je clique sur déconnexion il arrive pas à virer les cookies.



Et Mer...!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Dark, t'inquiètes, c'est bientôt fini


A ce propos c'est dégueu. 
J'avais gagné un pack auto-ban gratis et on me l'a sucré avant la fin 
Je veux récupérer mes heures !


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Bien fait pour lui


Dis rezba, est-ce que "banni pour vieillesse" ça existe ? :rateau:


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

Une autre pas mal 
J'envoie un mail au support Casio pour un problème avec ma montre. On me dit de téléphoner chez Casio France à Saverne. Là bas on me dit de contacter le support sur Internet.
...
...
...
:mouais:


----------



## rezba (20 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos c'est dégueu.
> J'avais gagné un pack auto-ban gratis et on me l'a sucré avant la fin
> Je veux récupérer mes heures !



Non, pas d'apocalypse aujourd'hui. 

Mais je reviendrais, n'en doutez pas.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je devrais peut-être demander conseil à SM


Merci Dark pour cette élégante démonstration : ça marche :love:

Mais moi je veux un ban gratuit et surtout sans rien faire


----------



## gKatarn (20 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Dis rezba, est-ce que "banni pour vieillesse" ça existe ? :rateau:



Non   :sleep:


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci Dark pour cette élégante démonstration : ça marche :love:


Alors comme ça il paraît qu'on est vert de rage et que c'est dégueulasse ? 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mais moi je veux un ban gratuit et surtout sans rien faire


Ha non, moi je suis obligé (et Dieu sait combien ça me répugne :sick: ) de flooder pour ça et toi tu aurais ton pack auto ban sans rien payer ET sans rien faire ? Y a vraiment des privilégiés


----------



## rezba (20 Avril 2005)

Allez vous rouler bande de nazes.


----------



## poildep (20 Avril 2005)

Je roule si je veux.


----------



## macelene (20 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Allez vous rouler bande de nazes.



 où ?  dans l'herbe...?  mais elle est toute mouillée


----------



## poildep (20 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> où ?  dans l'herbe...?


ah ben c'est justement ça que je roule.    :love:


----------



## Spyro (20 Avril 2005)

Je peux pousser un cri de révolte contre ce monde absurde et oppressant qui nous accable quotidiennement avec ses injustices et le mur des possibiles contre lequel on ne cesse de se heurter comme une mouche sur la vitre arrière de la voiture (avant de se faire écraser par un passager, parce que ça finit par gonfler bzzz bzzz tout le temps) ?

Bon OK, aujourd'hui je me contenterai de médire sur IKEA qui n'a toujours pas rappelé pour m'expliquer comment ils vont résoudre ce problème de pied de table en trop arrivé avec l'étiquette de ma commode 3 tiroirs...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

pourquoi tu rales ?    

t'as bien un pied en trop non ?


----------



## Spyro (20 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'as bien un pied en trop non ?


Mais une commode en moins. En plus un des trucs qui sont bien arrivés est défoncé


----------



## supermoquette (20 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi tu rales ?
> 
> t'as bien un pied en trop non ?


Exacte ! mets-le dans l'pantalon et va draguer


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

RHHHAAAA MAIS C'EST QUOI CE PAPE LÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀ ? 
PUTAIN DANS QUEL MONDE ON VIT


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2005)

BeueueueueueueueuaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhh


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

Serre les dents tu garderas les morceaux fab' :rateau:


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Allez vous rouler bande de nazes.


 Bon...  Ça va pour cette fois


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

Allez...


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

.. on va faire un test


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

Comme j'ai récemment eu une _indisponibilité_ j'ai fait le plein de coups de boule à distribuer


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

Alors son va voir qui a *vraiment* envie de râler


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

Les 6 prochains qui postent se mangent un coup de boule rouge  *

_*Offre dans la limite des stocks disponibles, limitée à un coup de boule par foyer (meme IP, même pseudo) et selon le bon vouloir de la machine_


----------



## poildep (20 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Les 6 prochains qui postent se mangent un coup de boule rouge


----------



## Spyro (20 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Les 6 prochains qui postent se mangent un coup de boule rouge


Et mon jeu t'en penses quoi de ma proposition de jeu ?  
Personne ne semble vouloir participer


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Alors son va voir qui a *vraiment* envie de râler



me cherches pas, toi


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

il pue ton jeu spyro ( je t'insulte et tu me boules vert?  )


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et mon jeu t'en penses quoi de ma proposition de jeu ?
> Personne ne semble vouloir participer


 Un grand bravo au talentueux artiste (si si ) qu'est poildep, à Spyro et au newbie (si si aussi ) qu'est Pierrou qui sont nos trois premiers gagnants (lemmy éliminé d'office). 

Spyro > t'as du bol, j'ai participé à ton jeu mais j'ai pas fait exprès rolleyes: )

*C'mon, c'mon, 3 winners remain ! *


----------



## poildep (20 Avril 2005)

Allez, encore deux volontaires.


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Allez, encore deux volontaires.


 Non 3, la machine m'interdit de frapper un vieil impotent


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> et au newbie (si si aussi ) qu'est Pierrou ]


Hum...... un jour j'y arriverai...... :rateau:
Faut que je couche c'est ça? :d


----------



## poildep (20 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Hum...... un jour j'y arriverai...... :rateau:


J'en doute fort


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'en doute fort


Tu as désormais mon suicide sur la conscience, Poildep , j'espere que t'as honte  :casse:


----------



## Spyro (20 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Spyro > t'as du bol, j'ai participé à ton jeu mais j'ai pas fait exprès (__)


Pffff t'es nul tu vaux rien, même pas fichu de trouver le bon bouton  
Et tu te prétends le meilleur floodeur du monde ? Pas croyable ça !!


----------



## supermoquette (20 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'en doute fort


+1


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pffff t'es nul tu vaux rien, même pas fichu de trouver le bon bouton
> Et tu te prétends le meilleur floodeur du monde ? Pas croyable ça !!


 Non non, y a alèm et globalcut loin devant. 
Et puis faut pas exagérer, le bouton c'était marqué "Agier sur la réputation" et je l'ai trouvé


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Avril 2005)

Journée de merde... 
Mon patron qui m'engueule au téléphone des le matin, avant de prendre mon café, dur 
Que des emmerdes au taf cette semaine, c'est le bonheur


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Avril 2005)

Merci dark!!! 
ça faisait longtemps un coud'boule ketchup!! 
M'en fous, m'en fous de tout aujourd'hui, c'est qu'une sale journée de merde...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Ouais ben ici aussi


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Non 3, la machine m'interdit de frapper un vieil impotent



tu sais c'qu'y t'dit, le vieil impotent ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

alors ils vont me telephoner ou quoi ?


----------



## katelijn (20 Avril 2005)

Même pas envie de râler aujourd'hui


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Même pas envie de râler aujourd'hui


Allez un effort quoi


----------



## katelijn (20 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Allez un effort quoi



pffftttt Peut-être demain. Aujourd'hui, je suis de mauvaise humeur


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu sais c'qu'y t'dit, le vieil impotent ?




Ah, ça y'est, t'as fini de cuver... Enfin...


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

y en a marre des jeunes


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

Et voilà, un grand bravo à nos 5 gagnants du jour : poildep, Pierrou, le_magi61, Cor et katelijn  !


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> y en a marre des jeunes


C'est vrai, l'avenir appartient aux vieux


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, un grand bravo à nos 5 gagnants du jour : poildep, Pierrou, le_magi61, Cor et katelijn  !



Bientôt ce sera toi tête de piaf.


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

Même pas peur !


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

Message à rezba : ce serait cool de me rebannir histoire qu'il puisse pas me bouler rouge


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Avril 2005)

> *Message vBulletin​*Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.​


----------



## yoffy (20 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, un grand bravo à nos 5 gagnants du jour : poildep, Pierrou, le_magi61, Cor et katelijn  !


Et nous alors !?? .....même pas une petite boule rouge ?....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Et nous alors !?? .....même pas une petite boule rouge ?....




me tentes pas


----------



## KARL40 (20 Avril 2005)

Oui, bon, ça va hein !
On s'en moque de vos histoires !!


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

Rappelle le moi demain soir


----------



## naas (20 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Message à rezba : ce serait cool de me rebannir histoire qu'il puisse pas me bouler rouge


refusé pour cause de demande trop proche d'un format supermoquette


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> refusé pour cause de demande trop proche d'un format supermoquette


 Mais non, chez moi y a un motif !


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

À la limite changez juste mon statut en "Bannis des forums", ça trompera peut-être les bouleurs


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Rappelle le moi demain soir



tu veux pas qu'on vienne te border en plus ?


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu veux pas qu'on vienne te border en plus ?


 Ça dépend du "on". Toi non


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ça y'est, t'as fini de cuver... Enfin...



bien dormi sur ton bureau ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> y en a marre des jeunes



lu et approuvé


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> alors ils vont me telephoner ou quoi ?



c'est toujours occupé par tes copines et toi


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

TU SAIS CE QU ILS TE DISENT LES JEUNES ???


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Les jeunes sont impolis et les vieux disent la vérité, vive les vieux.


----------



## naas (20 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> À la limite changez juste mon statut en "Bannis des forums", ça trompera peut-être les bouleurs


paye un pack magcé raddin


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> TU SAIS CE QU ILS TE DISENT LES JEUNES ???




ben oui je sais mais c'est si  important de me le rappeler ?????


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

NAN, SINON JE VAIS ME FAIRE KICKER


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> TU SAIS CE QU ILS TE DISENT LES JEUNES ???



tu vas perdre UNE BONNE OCCASION DE TE TAIRE


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> paye un pack magcé raddin



t'as un pourcentage ?


----------



## naas (20 Avril 2005)

même pas une honte mon brave monsieur un honte je vous dis


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> même pas une honte mon brave monsieur un honte je vous dis



les cadres sup' se mettent tout dans la poche


----------



## naas (20 Avril 2005)

les patrons tous des salauds


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben oui je sais mais c'est si  important de me le rappeler ?????



quand on a le neurone poreux...


----------



## katelijn (20 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> les cadres sup' se mettent tout dans la poche






			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> les patrons tous des salauds






			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> quand on a le neurone poreux...




Bonjour les fuites


----------



## maiwen (20 Avril 2005)

moi je dis :  internet c'est un fléau  :rose:


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> paye un pack magcé raddin


Les packs c'est pour les riches, pas pour les étudiants.
Je galère déjà assez pour trouver un financement pour mon voyage en Chine, je vais pas mettre 4 ¤ par mois pour avoir un joli statut sous mon pseudo.


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

j'arrive pas a mettre une image dans ma signature


----------



## Applecherry (20 Avril 2005)

Mouais c'est ce que je me disais, ça fait un peu tache dans la discussion   

Autre chose: j'ai eu que 31,5/40 en physique chimie aujourd'hui tss ya vraiment des jours ou on a de quoi se pendre....et regardez moi cet imbécile au dessus qui rigole...ahlala


----------



## katelijn (20 Avril 2005)

Applecherry a dit:
			
		

> Mouais c'est ce que je me disais, ça fait un peu tache dans la discussion
> 
> Autre chose: j'ai eu que 31,5/40 en physique chimie aujourd'huide quoi se pendre....



A force d'être sur le Mac ou dans ton lit, tu t'attendais à autre chose?


----------



## katelijn (20 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive pas a mettre une image dans ma signature



Moi non plus


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus



on vas céé le club des pas doué de mac g


----------



## katelijn (20 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on vas céé le club des pas doué de mac g



chiche le club des nuls


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus


 Bande d'incapables


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> chiche le club des nuls



avec toi comme président


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Aaaah que je t'aime


----------



## maiwen (20 Avril 2005)

moi aussi Cor moi aussi


----------



## katelijn (20 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> avec toi comme président



C'est évident


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

katelijn est élu tanvhe du groupe   

je fait vice président je suis tellement nul que j arrive même pas a être président


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi Cor moi aussi



Arrête on va nous repèrer


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> katelijn est élu tanvhe du groupe
> 
> je fait vice président je suis tellement nul que j arrive même pas a être président


 Bon, c'est finit de vous envoyer des fleurs ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> chiche le club des nuls



J'en suis!!!!! And I'm proud of it!!!


----------



## yoffy (20 Avril 2005)

C'est mon jour de gentillesse pour ceux qui ne savent pas mettre une image dans leur signature


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est finit de vous envoyer des fleurs ?



t'es pas un sentimental, toi


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Non ça c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire et exprimer


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> C'est mon jour de gentillesse


Profites-en, demain c'est ton jour de coup de boule rouge


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Non ça c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire et exprimer


 Après tout c que j'ai fait pour toi ???!!! 
Moi qui t'ai boulé avec tendresse


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Profites-en, demain c'est ton jour de coup de boule rouge



pas sentimental et méchant


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Ouais ben toi aussi bientôt


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Après tout c que j'ai fait pour toi ???!!!
> Moi qui t'ai boulé avec tendresse



T'inquiète ça va passer comme dans du beurre ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Avril 2005)

mmmmmm marrrrrrreeeee marrrrrrrreeeee on peut pas dire du bien sans que cela soit compris comme du mal!! humourrrrr     :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## maiwen (20 Avril 2005)

c'est chiant un fil de grognon


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Il y'a un fil des non râleurs.


----------



## maiwen (20 Avril 2005)

ouais mais disons que là ... j'suis plutôt en mode raleuse


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est chiant un fil de grognon



ailleurs y'a d'la place


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pas sentimental et méchant


 Quand on vient ici on assume. Si on veut du sentimental on va dans les fils de Roberto love: ) ou dans le thread des nons-raleurs


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ailleurs y'a d'la place


 Tu le dis si bien, ça fait espérer...


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète ça va passer comme dans du beurre ...


 Au contraire ça va plutôt te revenir dans la gueule. D'ailleurs c'est déjà fait.


----------



## maiwen (20 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ailleurs y'a d'la place



boah, il se trouve que je me suis retrouvée ici , comme ça alors bon


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais disons que là ... j'suis plutôt en mode raleuse



ça change pas


----------



## maiwen (20 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça change pas


hey le mossieur, style tu me connais   naméo, je rale jamais moi


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> boah, il se trouve que je me suis retrouvée ici , comme ça alors bon


 Tu parles. C'est surtout que tu t'es dit _"Même ce vieil incapable sénile de Lemmy arrive à rattraper le grand beau fort et intelligent (et modeste ) Dark Templar en floodant comme un jeune de 50 balais dans ce fil alors je peux faire pareil"_
Mais sache que ça ne suffit pas, nioubie un jour, nioubie toujours !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles. C'est surtout que tu t'es dit _"Même ce vieil incapable sénile de Lemmy arrive à rattraper le grand beau fort et intelligent (et modeste ) Dark Templar en floodant comme un jeune de 50 balais dans ce fil alors je peux faire pareil"_
> Mais sache que ça ne suffit pas, nioubie un jour, nioubie toujours !



t'vas voir ta gu*** à la récré   

t'es moche, petit, souffreteux et bête comme tes pieds


----------



## maiwen (20 Avril 2005)

mais  :rose:   on m'a dit qu'il fallait que j'apprenne alors


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Tu sais ce que c'est


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> t'vas voir ta gu*** à la récré


Rêve pas le vieux, ça fait des décennies que t'as oublié à quoi ça ressemble une cour de récré


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Avril 2005)

Y'a pus d'vin et tout mes dealers sont fermés


----------



## maiwen (20 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pus d'vin et tout mes dealers sont fermés


ils ont des boutiques tes dealers ?  :mouais:


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pus d'vin et tout mes dealers sont fermés


 Ben essaye chez un caviste, t'as plus de chance d'en trouver


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Avril 2005)

Dark reflood le sujet des raleurs, faut que rezba revienne


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Rêve pas le vieux, ça fait des décennies que t'as oublié à quoi ça ressemble une cour de récré



viens dehors si tu l'oses


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

quelqu'un par MP a dit:
			
		

> "Et encore un winer !  T'as eu de la chance on approche de la fin les stocks sont presque épuisés."
> 
> 
> Winner ça prend deux N ...


Pas en français


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ben essaye chez un caviste, t'as plus de chance d'en trouver



il va se rétamer en descendant l'escalier


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Tu refiles les MP par ici, cool 
Apprends à citer par la même occasion...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Dark reflood le sujet des raleurs, faut que rezba revienne



cafteur


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> viens dehors si tu l'oses


 Pendant que tu restes au chaud à l'intérieur avec un pipeline ? Comptes là-dessus et bois de l'eau fraîche (et sans alcool l'eau fraîche, pas de triche)


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ils ont des boutiques tes dealers ?  :mouais:


de vin, les dealers, de vin, Maïwen (autrement dit :cavistes, mais bon, quand y'a pus d'vin l'humour médiocre devient carrément mauvais) mais restons


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il va se rétamer en descendant l'escalier


 Et encore imagines la remontée


----------



## maiwen (20 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> cafteur



esprit cour de récré


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pendant que tu restes au chaud à l'intérieur avec un pipeline ? Comptes là-dessus et bois de l'eau fraîche (et sans alcool l'eau fraîche, pas de triche)


ça suffit, bon, quoi, ho, hein, faut arrêter, DT d'...... les, heu, personnes sages, fais ièch
 à la fin     quouaaa


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Tu refiles les MP par ici, cool
> Apprends à citer par la même occasion...


 Bah c'est balot le temps que t'édites j'avais édité aussi, on tourne en rond 

Je vois pas ce que ça a de "pas cool", je pense que personne n'a deviné en lisant mon message que le MP venait de toi (ou alors il a un don ou alors c'est lemmy qui se la pète )

Bon il apparaît qu'on a pas le même humour, en tout cas pas ce soir. Je suis pas là pour m'embrouiller avec quelqu'un (sur le net, c'est un non sens), juste pour râler dans un esprit bon enfant. Si ça te casse vraiment les couilles je peux éditer mon message ainsi que celui-ci, tu édites le tien et personne n'en parle plus. 

[Edit]Et je peux même te filer un coup de boule vert quand j'aurai le droit si vraiment c'est le coup de boule rouge qui t'as vexé.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> playground spirit
> 
> (esprit cour de récré pour ceux qui ...   )



macgeneration " l'essentiel du mac en français "


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Non tu le laisses, c'est ok c'est pas important.


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Avril 2005)

Fait péter la prune, le temps est à l'orage


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> ça suffit, bon, quoi, ho, hein, faut arrêter, DT d'...... les, heu, personnes sages, fais ièch
> à la fin     quouaaa



Ah ouais, les vénérables sages, là, ils retombent en nioubance !   ooops pardon, j'veux dire


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Non tu le laisses, c'est ok c'est pas important.


 Ok


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> ça suffit, bon, quoi, ho, hein, faut arrêter, DT d'...... les, heu, personnes sages, fais ièch
> à la fin     quouaaa




*Tu pourrais être enthousiaste à construire des phrases compréhensibles STP ? *


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu pourrais être enthousiaste à construire des phrases compréhensibles STP ? *


voilà ce qu'on me dit "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à -dc-."


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Fait péter la prune, le temps est à l'orage



fais pas boire le Dark: il est dans un état...


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> fait pas boire le Dark: il est dans un état...


Noir, déjà ? et nous ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Noir, déjà ? et nous ?



il a tout bu


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il a tout bu


Ah, cette famille templar, pas vraiment des saints     (aille, ouille, non, pas le visage)


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Ah, cette famille templar, pas vraiment des saints     (aille, ouille, non, pas le visage)


 Celle-là on me l'avait jamais faite... enfin presque


----------



## supermoquette (20 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> avait jamais faite


hypocrite


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Râler pour râler
Vivre pour vivre 
On continue ?


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hypocrite


 Ouais, mais ça faisait beaucoup le plaisir


----------



## katelijn (20 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> katelijn est élu tanvhe du groupe
> 
> je fait vice président je suis tellement nul que j arrive même pas a être président



C'est quoi tanvhe   

Moi, je fais président, parce que je suis plus nul que toi


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi tanvhe
> 
> Moi, je fais président, parce que je suis plus nul que toi



z'allez pas vous battre, quand même


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> z'allez pas vous battre, quand même


Siiiii, du sang, de la chique et du molard !!!


----------



## katelijn (20 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'en suis!!!!! And I'm proud of it!!!



Moi aussi. "Off corse"


----------



## katelijn (20 Avril 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> C'est mon jour de gentillesse pour ceux qui ne savent pas mettre une image dans leur signature



C'est gentil, mais j'y vais réfléchir, je ne suis pas sur de vouloir apprendre


----------



## katelijn (20 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bande d'incapables



Et fière de l'être


----------



## katelijn (20 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Rêve pas le vieux, ça fait des décennies que t'as oublié à quoi ça ressemble une cour de récré



Avec dix ans d'âge mental, il y à pas de problème
   
Et j'en sais quelque chose


----------



## katelijn (20 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> z'allez pas vous battre, quand même



Non


----------



## katelijn (20 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Siiiii, du sang, de la chique et du molard !!!



J'ai dit NON


----------



## yoffy (20 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Profites-en, demain c'est ton jour de coup de boule rouge


Ne m'obliges pas à réactiver mes réseaux ......


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Avril 2005)

Salut les
 filles


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Salut les
> filles




      
 Salut lesfilles


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> BeueueueueueueueuaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhh




Aussi :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Comme j'ai récemment eu une _indisponibilité_ j'ai fait le plein de coups de boule à distribuer




Essaye toujours pour voir  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Salut lesfilles


 Les filles j'ai dis :casse:

Pas les empêcheurs de tourner en rond


----------



## katelijn (20 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Salut les
> filles



coucouroucoucou


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Avril 2005)

BeeeeeeeeeeEEeEeEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeEeEEeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeEEEEeeeeeeeeeers


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> coucouroucoucou



Un ti'coud'boule te fera pas de mal  :rose:


----------



## katelijn (20 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> BeeeeeeeeeeEEeEeEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeEeEEeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeEEEEeeeeeeeeeers



Tiens, une chèvre bègue


----------



## katelijn (21 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Un ti'coud'boule te fera pas de mal  :rose:



Mmmmeeeeeeerrrrrrrccccccciiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (21 Avril 2005)

aaaaallllleeezzzz c'est parti, 2ème nuit blanche de boss d'affilée, qui dit mieux?


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> aaaaallllleeezzzz c'est parti, 2ème nuit blanche de boss d'affilée, qui dit mieux?


 Bon, ok, un coud'boule pour toit aussi :rose:


----------



## katelijn (21 Avril 2005)

Ça rame sur le forum ou c'est Safari


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Essaye toujours pour voir  :rateau:



racolage


----------



## katelijn (21 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> aaaaallllleeezzzz c'est parti, 2ème nuit blanche de boss d'affilée, qui dit mieux?



Moi, je vais me coucher


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ça rame sur le forum ou c'est Safari


 Ca rame


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je vais me coucher


 Pareil :love:

Bonne nuit :rose: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca rame



t'as qu'à tirer plus fort dessus


----------



## katelijn (21 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pareil :love:
> 
> Bonne nuit :rose: :love:



Bonne nuit et fait des beaux reves


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Avril 2005)

Et voilà ! Comme d'habitude ! Quand je rentre du turbin y a autant de gens pour râler avec moi que de fric sur mon compte en banque quand je rentre de vacances  
Bon allez, au lit. Je râlerai plus tard :sleep:


----------



## naas (21 Avril 2005)

J'en ai plein de cul de l'imobilisme    l'innovation que diable l'innovation


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai plein de cul de l'imobilisme    l'innovation que diable l'innovation



laves-toi et marche


----------



## Avril-VII (21 Avril 2005)

La je m'envais, ma mère nou semmène au zoo d'amnéville et j'ai pas envie d'y aller.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> La je m'envais, ma mère nou semmène au zoo d'amnéville et j'ai pas envie d'y aller.



elle a trouvé une cage où t'installer ?


----------



## naas (21 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> elle a trouvé une cage où t'installer ?


J'espère qu'ils ton changé la paille


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Râler pour râler
> Vivre pour vivre
> On continue ?


[mode lemmy]
se désaltérer pour se désaltérer
boire pour boire
picoler pour picoler
s'en jeter un pour s'en jeter un
se bourrer la gueule pour se bourrer la gueule
se prendre une grosse cuite pour se prendre une grosse cuite
[/mode lemmy] 



			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> aaaaallllleeezzzz c'est parti, 2ème nuit blanche de boss d'affilée, qui dit mieux?


Mi... non, c'est nul :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> [mode lemmy]boire pour boire[/mode lemmy]



t'aurais mieux fait de rester au lit


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> t'aurais mieux fait de rester au lit


 C'est mieux maintenant ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est mieux maintenant ?



[mode élève Templar]pourrait progresser encore plus s'il ne passait son temps à papoter avec ses petits camarades[/mode élève Templar]


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> La je m'envais, ma mère nou semmène au zoo d'amnéville et j'ai pas envie d'y aller.



Elle ferait mieux de te faire travailler ton orthographe, espèce de cancre. 


C'est quoi le verbe semmener?


----------



## gKatarn (21 Avril 2005)

Merde,  10 pages de râlage en tous genres depuis hier...  pas envie de tout relire


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Merde,  10 pages de râlage en tous genres depuis hier...  pas envie de tout relire



feignasse


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

fait moche et j'ai été en cours pour rien   niark


----------



## gKatarn (21 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> feignasse


De toutes façons, j'ai pas dû rater grand-chose d'intéressant


----------



## gKatarn (21 Avril 2005)

Inadmissible  :

_VARSOVIE (AFP) - Par respect pour la mémoire du pape Jean Paul II, décédé le 2 avril, le propriétaire d'une maison close dans le sud de la Pologne, a décidé de fermer son commerce, selon le journal polonais Gazeta Wyborcza de samedi.
"Je ferme la maison avec les filles, je le fais pour celui qui est au plus haut, pour Jean Paul II", a déclaré, dans un dialecte montagnard, Jozej Galica, cité par le journal.
"L'argent, ce n'est pas tout. Quelque chose s'est brisé en moi. Je me suis égaré dans la vie. Maintenant, il est temps d'aller se confesser chez le curé et de communier", a-t-il ajouté.

Le prêtre de la paroisse de Poronin, le père Franiszek Juchas, a confirmé "avoir reçu l'assurance de la part du propriétaire de la maison close qu'il fermerait ces lieux".

Le pape, originaire de Wadowice, une ville située à quelque 70 kilomètres de Poronin, est particulièrement vénéré par les montagnards.

Lors de ses pèlerinages en Pologne, le pape est plusieurs fois allé dans les montagnes de Tatras où il aimait faire des excursions à l'époque où il était archevêque de Cracovie._


----------



## gKatarn (21 Avril 2005)

Mouahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## valoriel (21 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Mouahahahahahahahahaha


T'est content 

             ​


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Avril 2005)

la ça va nettement mieux qu'hier, alors je suis content, enfin, pas trop non plus


----------



## gKatarn (21 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> T'est content
> 
> ​



La connerie des gens est une source infine de bonne rigolade


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Mouahahahahahahahahaha


 Heureusement que t'es là pour rire de tes conneries !


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Avril 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que t'es là pour rire de tes conneries !



Le Roi du Bas a le poil mauvais aujourd'hui ! Qu'on se le dise !


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Avril 2005)

hell-o tibo


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> hell-o tibo



 hell-o Dark


----------



## KARL40 (21 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> hell-o tibo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Salut les filles !


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Salut les filles !


 Salut le raté , ça faisait longtemps


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Salut les filles !



 hell-o Karl


----------



## KARL40 (21 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Salut le raté , ça faisait longtemps


 
Oui ça remonte à hier !  
J'écris moins mais je ne vous oublie pas !  

:love:


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Avril 2005)

Manque plus que Global, ginette, prerima, Zitoune et Floriane et on peut relancer l'Ultraflood ici (y a d'ailleurs déjà eu des tests cette semaine, ça marche très bien :rateau: )


----------



## KARL40 (21 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> hell-o Karl


 
Jamais tu n'arrêtes de courir ?


----------



## KARL40 (21 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Manque plus que Global, ginette et prerima et on peut relancer l'Ultraflood ici (y a d'ailleurs déjà eu des tests cette semaine, ça marche très bien :rateau: )


 
non, ici c'est trop grillé ! Faudrait retourner "à la cave" !!  
Mais bon, depuis que GlobalCut à rejoins la "force verte", il s'est (auto)modéré !


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, depuis que GlobalCut à rejoins la "force verte", il s'est (auto)modéré !


Si tu le dis... ... Mais permet moi quand-même de douter : 21h58, 22h00, 22h03, 22h05, 22h07, 22h09, 22h44.
Et encore, y a d'autres messages entre


----------



## gKatarn (21 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> ...depuis que GlobalCut à rejoins la "force verte", il s'est (auto)modéré !



Euh, non rien


----------



## naas (21 Avril 2005)

c'est le fil des râleurs, pas des floodeurs


----------



## KARL40 (21 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Si tu le dis... ... Mais permet moi quand-même de douter : 21h58, 22h00, 22h03, 22h05, 22h07, 22h09, 22h44.
> Et encore, y a d'autres messages entre


 
Oui, mais c'est plus pareil ! Il fut un temps où il n'y avait pas 2 minutes de délai entre chaque message !


----------



## KARL40 (21 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh, non rien


 
Monsieur étouffe sous son casque peut-être ?


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais c'est plus pareil ! Il fut un temps où il n'y avait pas 2 minutes de délai entre chaque message !


 Il n'y a pas eu 2 minutes de délai entre chaque message (lis les pages 70-71 je crois), ça c'est juste les messages avec écrit "tapis", y en a d'autres entre


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

quoi....., on rale plus mais on floode , ici......bougez pas , j'arrive


----------



## gKatarn (21 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur étouffe sous son casque peut-être ?


Le trooper a un casque climatisé


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Le trooper a un casque climatisé



ce doit etre fort pratique, faudrait que j'essaie......


----------



## KARL40 (21 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Le trooper a un casque climatisé


 
N'empêche, un bol d'air n'a jamais tué quelqu'un !  
Trooper d'appartement !


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Jamais tu n'arrêtes de courir ?



Je crois qu'il y a une boucle  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Avril 2005)

marre de la nana du kiosk qui me fout à chaque fois la bitose


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> marre de la nana du kiosk qui me fout à chaque fois la bitose


change de kiosque flemmard


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

'tain, je vais a la fnac, je prends (outre le livre de roberto), des cr-rw, la vitesse accepté, n'est pas indique, et comme il s'agit de Verbatim, je me mefie car il sont de plus en plus limite au graveur hyper-speed et donc incompatible avec un combo....
donc, je demande quel est la vitesse de gravuer et rajoute , c'est pour mon mac et la.....:




			
				un vendeur qui n'y comprend rien a dit:
			
		

> mais sur mac OS X, les cd-rw ne sont pas pris en charge, il vous faut un logiciel specifique...ce n'est pas une question de vitesse.....



je vous jure..... vivement, qu'ils recoivent des cr-rw sony......


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, je vais a la fnac, je prends (outre le livre de roberto), des cr-rw, la vitesse accepté, n'est pas indique, et comme il s'agit de Verbatim, je me mefie car il sont de plus en plus limite au graveur hyper-speed et donc incompatible avec un combo....
> donc, je demande quel est la vitesse de gravuer et rajoute , c'est pour mon mac et la.....:
> 
> 
> ...



sont toujours aussi nazes à la FNAC


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> sont toujours aussi nazes à la FNAC



c'est pas pres de changer.....


----------



## KARL40 (21 Avril 2005)

On n'a pas idée d'acheter un mac aussi !


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> On n'a pas idée d'acheter un mac aussi !



c'est vrai, d'ailleurs, je viens de comander un Dell........   
ils sont fachement mieux fini les Dell...... : D


pffffff.....


----------



## KARL40 (21 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas pres de changer.....


 
Mais nous oui !


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

mouais......


----------



## KARL40 (21 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai, d'ailleurs, je viens de comander un Dell........
> ils sont fachement mieux fini les Dell...... : D


 
Ce qu'il faut pas lire sur un forum Mac !  

Le ban n'est pas loin !


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai, d'ailleurs, je viens de comander un Dell........
> ils sont fachement mieux fini les Dell...... : D
> 
> 
> pffffff.....


Ah ben zut je me suis gouré, je suis sur les forums DellGe


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Avril 2005)

Pffff, y savent plus quoi inventer. Regardez ce « jeu » débile, apparemment inventé en Nouvelle-Zélande : http://www.zorb.com

Descendre une pente dans une boule, faut vraiment s'emmerder pour faire ça. Sans compter que c'est un coup à renvoyer son 4 heures :sick: :hosto:


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Pffff, y savent plus quoi inventer. Regardez ce « jeu » débile, apparemment inventé en Nouvelle-Zélande : http://www.zorb.com
> 
> Descendre une pente dans une boule, faut vraiment s'emmerder pour faire ça. Sans compter que c'est un coup à renvoyer son 4 heures :sick: :hosto:


 J'adore ! :love:
Vivement ce truc en France


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ! :love:
> Vivement ce truc en France


Ça finira bien par arriver un jour dans notre beau pays...


----------



## Avril-VII (21 Avril 2005)

J'en ai marre des filles avec une bonne tête, de beaux *******, mais qui, dés que l'on baisse les yeux se révèlent avoir un énorme cul.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

dans les pyrenées?


----------



## Avril-VII (21 Avril 2005)

En meurthe et moselle, pathologie localisée au zoo d'amnéville, dans les allées, pas dans les cages :rateau: (elle était bonne celle-là)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai marre des filles avec une bonne tête, de beaux *******, mais qui, dés que l'on baisse les yeux se révèlent avoir un énorme cul.




la beauté n'est pas , la plupart de fois , eternelle


----------



## Avril-VII (21 Avril 2005)

Désloé pour le doublon 



 j'en ai marre de cet ordi qui bug sur le web.


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> En meurthe et moselle, pathologie localisée au zoo d'amnéville, dans les allées, pas dans les cages  (elle était bonne celle-là)


 J'ai comme une impression de déjà lu :mouais:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la beauté n'est pas , la plupart de fois , eternelle


A part les ½uvres d'art, la beauté n'est jamais éternelle  

PS-C'est plus le forum des râleurs, c'est le forum prise de tête :mouais:


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> A part les ½uvres d'art, la beauté n'est jamais éternelle
> 
> PS-C'est plus le forum des râleurs, c'est le forum prise de tête :mouais:


 Pourquoi prise de tête ? ça te force à réfléchir ?


----------



## Applecherry (21 Avril 2005)

Je sais pas quoi louer comme DVD pour ce soir...:mad.....des propositions???


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi prise de tête ? ça te force à réfléchir ?


oui


----------



## Avril-VII (21 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi prise de tête ? ça te force à réfléchir ?



Réfléchir ? 

---> C'est le forum des raleurs, on se râle tous les uns sur les autres.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Avril 2005)

Applecherry a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas quoi louer comme DVD pour ce soir...:mad.....des propositions???


T'as de la chance de pouvoir regarder un DVD, moi dans 30 minutes grrr je pars bosser


----------



## Avril-VII (21 Avril 2005)

:love::love::love:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> :love::love::love:


*Comment !!!!!!!!! On me nargue en plus !!!!!!!!!  *


----------



## Avril-VII (21 Avril 2005)

J'ajouterais même que je suis en vacance, pour les 10 jours qui suivent.

Condamné à la pendaison dans son compté, AvrilSept s'enfuit lachement à la recherche d'autres horizons...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> J'ajouterais même que je suis en vacance, pour les 10 jours qui suivent.
> 
> Condamné à la pendaison dans son compté, AvrilSept s'enfuit lachement à la recherche d'autres horizons...


Condamné à bosser, CheepnisAroma saute dans le métro et va bosser. Avec un peu de chance il sera de retour à 5 h 30   
Quel métier j'vous jure


----------



## Applecherry (21 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> *Comment !!!!!!!!! On me nargue en plus !!!!!!!!!  *



Non...moi je compatis     
À bas le travail.   tiens aujourd'hui pour montrer ton mécontentement tu devrais aller au boulot avec la tête peinte en rouge pour ressembler à ça:




===============>  

Chuis sûr que ton employeur te dirais: "hmmhm mon cher vous m'avez l'air fatigué, retournez flooder un coup sur macgé!" et bam! tu rentres chez toi peper et tu te poses sur ton mac...les pieds en l'air (cette dernière rime était nulle je vous l'accorde, mais les autres aussi donc je me tiens à mon style...)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> J'ajouterais même que je suis en vacance, pour les 10 jours qui suivent.
> 
> Condamné à la pendaison dans son compté, AvrilSept s'enfuit lachement à la recherche d'autres horizons...



*OUAIS Avril, c'est ça, barre toi et ne reviens pas avant Septembre...          *


----------



## Avril-VII (21 Avril 2005)

:casse:


Je rigolais.


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

Avril, tu sais quoi ?  c'est le forum des raleurs, alors il se doivent d'être énervés mais en vrai ils sont pas méchant ( je crois) et puis ils sont pas vraiment fachés (j'éspère)

c'est des IMPOSTEURS


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai marre des filles avec une bonne tête, de beaux *******, mais qui, dés que l'on baisse les yeux se révèlent avoir un énorme cul.



marre des p'tits cons comme ça


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est des IMPOSTEURS




c'est un nain posteur


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> marre des p'tits cons comme ça



tu préfères les grands vieux cons ?


----------



## gKatarn (21 Avril 2005)

Oui, on m'appelle ?


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Oui, on m'appelle ?


wow, ca cours vite un vieux enfait


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

c'est moi ou macg rame a mort ????????


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est moi ou macg rame a mort ????????



c'est toi......


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Avril 2005)

ça rame 
Je suis crevé 
Je vais aller me coucher, moi


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

bonneuh nuit


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

Nananan, fais de mauvais reves !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

reste, ça rame plus !!!!!


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

C'est vrai en plus, ON PEUT MEME PLUS GUEUELER, C'EST QUOI CETTE MEEEEERDE !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai en plus, ON PEUT MEME PLUS GUEUELER, C'EST QUOI CETTE MEEEEERDE !



Ici, c'est pas le forum des gueulards, c'est celui des râleurs !


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

Oh..... okay :rose:


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

pffff ces râleurs, tous les mêmes   jamais contents


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pffff ces râleurs, tous les mêmes   jamais contents



Et encore, t'as pas tout vu ... C'est rien à côté des raleuses


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

pfffffff le macho de 4eme serie B !!!!!  

gaffe a tes fesses ou je t'envoie ma cop's lorna !!!


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

ouais ... les femmes ... toutes les mêmes


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfffffff le macho de 4eme serie B !!!!!
> 
> gaffe a tes fesses ou je t'envoie ma cop's lorna !!!





			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais ... les femmes ... toutes les mêmes



C'est quoi le féminin de macho ? Macho(cho)tte ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le féminin de macho ? Macho(cho)tte ?





non , garce ......tu peux m'envoyer ta femme , je suis une bonne prof


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

C'est bien de le reconnaitre au moins 


Bon, on s'enmerde ici, ça re-rame, alors je vais aller dans mon lit ( déjà chauffé par le chat  )


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Avril 2005)

REVOLUTION :love:


----------



## katelijn (21 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> REVOLUTION :love:



coucouroucou! 
Enfin un bol d'air frais
   
Ça  deviens vraiment gnagna    

Attedons la suite!!


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2005)

Dt© :rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Dt© :rose:



J'ai oublié le lien  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'ai oublié le lien  :love:


on appelle ça un lien cassé ou fracassé ? :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Avril 2005)

Encore une journée de taf avant le WE


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'ai oublié le lien  :love:





			
				le lien de GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Not Found
> 
> The requested URL /ATR.mpg was not found on this server.
> 
> Apache/ProXad [Dec 22 2004 18:41:28] Server at globalcut.free.fr Port 80



C'est vrai que ça explique tout !


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Avril 2005)

Quand je pense que je pars en vacances ce soir et que je ne pourrais pas râler avant 10 jours


----------



## gKatarn (22 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'ai oublié le lien  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Quand je pense que je pars en vacances ce soir et que je ne pourrais pas râler avant 10 jours



T'inquiètes, quand tu verras les belles pistes de ski ... toutes vertes


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Oui, on m'appelle ?


 Non, tu peux sortir


----------



## gKatarn (22 Avril 2005)

Tiens, voilà l'homme à la X800 sur un mono 1.8


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes, quand tu verras les belles pistes de ski ... toutes vertes



Ben elles sotn même pas vertes, il a neigé mercredi


----------



## CheepnisAroma (22 Avril 2005)

Ben alors où sont passés les râleurs ?


----------



## Pierrou (22 Avril 2005)

Quoi, kesssiya toi là?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

moi je vais siester alors mettez la en sordine


----------



## Pierrou (22 Avril 2005)

Grosse feignasse


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> on appelle ça un lien cassé ou fracassé ? :love:



Bah voilà c'est réparé


----------



## KARL40 (22 Avril 2005)

Et à qui on dit merci ?


----------



## toys (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je vais siester alors mettez la en sordine



booooouuuuuuuuum


----------



## gKatarn (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je vais siester alors mettez la en sordine



C'est vrai : j'avais oublié que tu faisais la Belle au bois dormant dans ce post


----------



## maiwen (22 Avril 2005)

ben tiens, je vais peut-être aller siester aussi alors ... j'aime pas Spinoza


----------



## gKatarn (22 Avril 2005)

Pkoi tu veux siester ? tu fantasmes sur les dragons ?


----------



## hegemonikon (22 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben tiens, je vais peut-être aller siester aussi alors ... j'aime pas Spinoza



Ben alors mademoiselle c'est comme ça qu'on bachotte ?

C'est bien Spinoza !


----------



## maiwen (22 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pkoi tu veux siester ? tu fantasmes sur les dragons ?


euh non ... pas sur les dragons   


mais jaime pas Spinoza j'aime pas je comprends pas et mon prof il est pas gentil


----------



## hegemonikon (22 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> euh non ... pas sur les dragons
> 
> 
> mais jaime pas Spinoza j'aime pas je comprends pas et mon prof il est pas gentil



*Proposition XXXIX*

_"Qui a un corps apte au plus grand nombre d'actions, a un esprit dont la plus grande partie est éternelle"_, L'Ethique
Je comprends que ta sieste en fasse rêver quelques-uns :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Grosse feignasse





pffffff vieille pieuvre va tentaculer ailleur


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> booooouuuuuuuuum





terroriste a 4 sous !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai : j'avais oublié que tu faisais la Belle au bois dormant dans ce post




pffff tu confond tout : princesss pas belle au bois dormant !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

a diable le telephone qui m'a reveillé sans cesse


----------



## gKatarn (22 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> *Proposition XXXIX*



T'arrête de faire des propositions malhonnêtes aux jeunes filles toi là-bas !!!


----------



## maiwen (22 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> *Proposition XXXIX*
> 
> _"Qui a un corps apte au plus grand nombre d'actions, a un esprit dont la plus grande partie est éternelle"_, L'Ethique



j'ai pas compris  :rose:  :rateau: 
"nous" on "doit" "étudier" ... l'appendice ... après "De Dieu" ... j'aime pas les histoires de substances et d'attributs, c'est abstrait et je capte que dalle    :mouais:

ps : hihihi  gKatarn


----------



## gKatarn (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffff tu confond tout : princesss pas belle au bois dormant !!!!


Nan, j'ai confondu vicieuse, pas salope  





oups  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas compris  :rose:  :rateau:
> "nous" on "doit" "étudier" ... l'appendice ... après "De Dieu" ... j'aime pas les histoires de substances et d'attributs, c'est abstrait et je capte que dalle    :mouais:



Pour les appendices et les attributs, faut demande rà SM


----------



## maiwen (22 Avril 2005)

mais c'est un monstre !!!      :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Avril 2005)

Oui


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Nan, j'ai confondu vicieuse, pas salope
> oups  :love:



tu continues de confondre       

cherche mieux !!


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est un monstre !!!      :mouais:



oui il est suisse


----------



## maiwen (22 Avril 2005)

Bof, ça peut être gentil un suisse ... lent mais gentil    (pi il m'a pas l'air si lent que ça   )


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Bof, ça peut être gentil un suisse ... lent mais gentil    (pi il m'a pas l'air si lent que ça   )




normal, il carbure aux produits de la labo


----------



## hegemonikon (22 Avril 2005)

Certains sont en forme aujourd'hui


----------



## maiwen (22 Avril 2005)

Presque moi ... ce qui est fort étrange étant donné mes 4 heures de philo d'aujourd'hui    mais on va pas se plaindre .... aaah si, on est là pour ça \o/

j'aime pas la philo    :rateau:


----------



## hegemonikon (22 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas la philo    :rateau:



J'ai déjà entendu ça quelque part


----------



## maiwen (22 Avril 2005)

deux posts plus haut ?   

(c'est pas vraiment que j'aime pas ... mais j'ai du mal quand meme   )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

Pourtant c'est un cours que moi j'aime


----------



## maiwen (22 Avril 2005)

bon toi, vas installer ton powerbook ... t'as pas le droit de râler pour l'instant   naméo


----------



## katelijn (22 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bah voilà c'est réparé




 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

âme sensible s'abstenir    

On se croiraît sur un circuit de formule1    

Pour le bruit


----------



## Pierrou (22 Avril 2005)

PUTAIN JE SUIS TREMPÉ, SALETÉ DE TEMPS


----------



## supermoquette (22 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Bof, ça peut être gentil un suisse ... lent mais gentil    (pi il m'a pas l'air si lent que ça   )


tu veux voir si je suis lent ?


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

SECURITE !!!

Vous me le foutez dehors...

merci !


----------



## supermoquette (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> SECURITE !!!
> 
> Vous me le foutez dehors...
> 
> merci !


c'est tout ce que t'as trouvé ? merci ?


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

Ah, mais attention c'est un merci terrible...

Un de ces "merci" pleins de suffisance, un "merci" qui ressemble à un "on se dépêche les minus..."

Tu Comprends le coup ?


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Et à qui on dit merci ?


 Karl ? :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:
> 
> âme sensible s'abstenir
> 
> ...


 Môsieur n'est pas mélomane


----------



## supermoquette (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu Comprends le coup ?


Je comprend la tentative, mais bon y a une bonne dose d'espoir* là   

*peut nuire à la santé


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

je me demande si mamancherie le fais express
ou perd la boule avec l'age : elle a envoyé a fiston comme cadeau une flute !!!!     

sera quoi le prochain cadeau ???????????    




ps : et 3 voiture qui font un bruit pas possible  :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2005)

un tambour ou des cymbales


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

heuresement que mon piano a eté donné  depuis longtemp    

elle aurait eté bien capable de le faire parvenir jusq'a chez moi  !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2005)

Arrête de râler


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

Et arrête de tourner en rond, sinon je te cloue l'autre pied.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

j'envoie a ton fiston le cadeaux qu'il a reçu le mien ?


----------



## gKatarn (22 Avril 2005)

T'auras moins de conneries qui servent à rien à la maison


----------



## maiwen (22 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> T'auras moins de conneries qui servent à rien à la maison


 y'en a qui servent à quelque chose ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

le matin a 7h comme reveil


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

Mais qu'est ce que tu racontes ???

Voilà les bonnes femmes tu leur laisses trop la bride sur le cou, et ça commence à divaguer...


----------



## gKatarn (22 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> y'en a qui servent à quelque chose ?



Quand çà sert, c'est pas des conneries


----------



## gKatarn (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le matin a 7h comme reveil



Et alors ? paske tu crois que tu es la seule ?


----------



## gKatarn (22 Avril 2005)

Et pis moi au moins, je fais pas la sieste pour récupérer de m'être levé tôt


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

oki, demain je t'envoie fiston te reveiller a coup de flute !!!!


----------



## maiwen (22 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Quand çà sert, c'est pas des conneries



c'est toi qui à parlé de conneries qui servent à rien ..


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oki, demain je t'envoie fiston te reveiller a coup de flute !!!!


 Qu'il vienne pas trop tôt, demain j'ai grasse mat'


----------



## gKatarn (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oki, demain je t'envoie fiston te reveiller a coup de flute !!!!



J'ai déjà assez que les 4 miens


----------



## maiwen (22 Avril 2005)

pauv' z'enfants


----------



## Macoufi (22 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pauv' z'enfants



   

euhhh... désolée :


----------



## MacEntouziast (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est ce que tu racontes ???
> 
> Voilà les bonnes femmes tu leur laisses trop la bride sur le cou, et ça commence à divaguer...


C'est pas le "trop", c'est la bride tout court qu'il ne faut pas leur laisser


----------



## Pierrou (22 Avril 2005)

Quelle ambiance doucement féministe ici


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

Oui doucement...

Tout doucement...

Taliban modéré, je l'ai toujours dit.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

et vous osez rire ???????????????????


----------



## Pierrou (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui doucement...
> 
> Tout doucement...
> 
> Taliban modéré, je l'ai toujours dit.


Toi aussi t'enleves la roue de secours? 
t'es trop bon, moi je mets les valises par dessus, et le cric dans le *** ( en plus ça rime )
:rateau: :rateau: 






( ouais je suis classe, parfaitement !  )


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi t'enleves la roue de secours?
> t'es trop bon, moi je mets les valises par dessus, et le cric dans le *** ( en plus ça rime )
> :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> ...


 Là je vois pas


----------



## Stargazer (22 Avril 2005)

Pourtant ça se voit comme ton nez au milieu de la figure !!!


----------



## Pierrou (22 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Là je vois pas


outre (en)manche, on dit  que ça rend aveugle


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant ça se voit comme ton nez au milieu de la figure !!!


 Ah  ok


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et vous osez rire ???????????????????



Dis oh !!!
La rébellion c'est pas ici qu'il faut la faire...

Ici c'est fait.


----------



## Stargazer (22 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ah  ok



Voilà


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2005)

Heureusement que tu es là 
et ceci grâce à ton joli nez


----------



## Stargazer (22 Avril 2005)

Qui, qui, qui ?


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Qui, qui, qui ?


----------



## Stargazer (22 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



Je vois ...


----------



## yoffy (22 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que tu es là
> et ceci grâce à ton joli nez


2 lignes ? ...tu es fort disert ce soir !


----------



## Stargazer (22 Avril 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> 2 lignes ? ...tu es fort disert ce soir !



Et voilà tu l'as fait fuir !!!


----------



## Pierrou (22 Avril 2005)

quel animal farouche


----------



## yoffy (22 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà tu l'as fait fuir !!!


Le rythme est trop rapide


----------



## Stargazer (22 Avril 2005)

C'est le rythme de la nuit !


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2005)

'soir :sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Avril 2005)

Ah t'es de retour !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Avril 2005)

et y personne qui rale la nuit.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Avril 2005)

il me lourde le forum ce soir, il tourne bien mais des que je veux editer un mesage (pour mettre un a entre le y et personne ci-dessus)
je ne peux pas et en plus, je tombe sur une fenetre qui me dit que la discution est supprimé....
et ceux sur safari, firefox et omniweb......


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Avril 2005)

et voila, ça me le fait encore....

je tombe sur 1)



> There seems to have been a slight problem with the Forums MacGeneration database.
> Please try again by pressing the refresh button in your browser.
> 
> An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, who you can also contact if the problem persists.
> ...



et quand je rafraîchit, 2)




> Discussion spécifié non valide ou supprimé. Si vous suivez un lien valide, veuillez notifier le webmaster


----------



## CheepnisAroma (23 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Quoi, kesssiya toi là?




[mode froussard]Heu... non rien  :rose:[/mode froussard]


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant ça se voit comme ton nez au milieu de la figure !!!



Au milieu de la figure de qui, son nez ? Sois précis, que diable


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et voila, ça me le fait encore....
> 
> je tombe sur 1)
> 
> ...



Si tu crois que t'es le seul, et que c'est que la nuit, tu te goures. De toute façon, ton post passe bien, c'est après que ça m...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Avril 2005)

j'avais bien compris que j'etait pas le seul......
quand Omniweb rencontre des probleme sur un page, c'est que là, il faut ce faire du soucis.....
et oui, mais messages passe bien mais je suis un grand editeur.....et pas pouvoir editer.......



(salut quand meme... )


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Avril 2005)

d'ailleur, je ne peux toujours pas editer, chaque fois que l'on change de page et ce depuis ce matin, les pages ne sont pas visible (enfin pas a moins de faire repondre et de regarder les derniers messages)
donc pas de bouton editer.....


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah t'es de retour !!!


 'jour :sleep:


----------



## katelijn (23 Avril 2005)

Obligée d'écrire n'importe quoi pour acceder a la page 119


----------



## CheepnisAroma (23 Avril 2005)

vBulletin qui déconne... manquait plus que ça tiens


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Avril 2005)

obligé d'ecrire n'importe quoi, non.....mais dans ce fil c'est un peu la regle .....d'ecrire n'importe quoi...


----------



## katelijn (23 Avril 2005)

Ah toi, ne me mets pas de bonne humeur, stp


----------



## katelijn (23 Avril 2005)

Eh ben, zut alors, ça marche à nouveau :rose:  :rose: 

Et moi, idiote en faisant marche arrière


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> obligé d'ecrire n'importe quoi, non.....mais dans ce fil c'est un peu la regle .....d'ecrire n'importe quoi...


 Va pas trop ébruiter la chose non plus


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

C'est à moi que tu parles ? C'est à moi que tu parles ?


----------



## katelijn (23 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> obligé d'ecrire n'importe quoi, non.....mais dans ce fil c'est un peu la regle .....d'ecrire n'importe quoi...



Non, pas ici (sauf exception) c'est sur les autres fils que c'est n'importe quoi


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Va pas trop ébruiter la chose non plus



la page etait bloqué.......c'est pour ça que je me suis permis d'affirmer que *c'est n'importe quoi ce fil......*


----------



## gKatarn (23 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est un monstre !!!      :mouais:



Oui ben, tu vois des monstres partout toi


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

Dégeulasse ce resto


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Oui ben, tu vois des monstres partout toi


j'ai dit ça moi ? mais où ça ? je m'en rappelle pas  :rose:


----------



## hegemonikon (23 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai dit ça moi ? mais où ça ? je m'en rappelle pas  :rose:



C'est bien de "flooder" encore faut-il suivre ce qui se dit


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

Elle boit trop sans doute


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

il m'en veux ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

Rohh mais non voyons, tout va bien sauf qu'ici on râle


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

ouais mais toi tu me râle dessus partout


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

Gros bisous 


Allez j'ajoute un smiley  pour être en adéquation avec le topic.


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Avril 2005)

bon et puis pourquoi ca marche pas la page 329 des plus belles photos ?  
moi aussi j'ai besoin d'éditer mon post perdu dans cette page... 
ca commence à saouler cette histoire... Pas que ca a faire moi


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2005)

Comment ça ? un thread avec 329 page


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Avril 2005)

quoi ? vBulletin merde quand on dépasse les 328 ?


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2005)

Déjà tu as de la chance, ça aurait du fermer avant


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Avril 2005)

non mais ca va pas la tête... Tu vas pas fermer les forums ou je cause quand même...


----------



## toys (24 Avril 2005)

j ai attendu toute la soiré un coup de fils on a beau être le plus heureux du monde quand  :love: ne téléphone pas on est retombé au fond du goufre


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Avril 2005)

Pour une fois que je rentre du boulot « seulement » à 2 h 15, y a personne pour râler avec moi


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2005)

non


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> non


Ah ben quand même  
Alors, râlons !


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2005)

non


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> non


Faut pas confondre avec le forum des non râleurs  
Pourtant les raisons de râler ne manquent pas


----------



## El_ChiCo (24 Avril 2005)

merde.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> merde.


Je suis d'accord


----------



## El_ChiCo (24 Avril 2005)

t'as vu hein, c'est incroyable cette histoire...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> merde.



*Râler n'implique pas d'être grossier ...*


----------



## gKatarn (24 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai dit ça moi ? mais où ça ? je m'en rappelle pas  :rose:



/me pense que maiwen a la mémoire sélective


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

je me retrouve avec une chaise defaillante
bizarre, c'est fifille qui se balance sur les chaises pas moi
j'ai un tres gros doute quelle a fait un echange


----------



## maiwen (24 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> * gKatarn pense que maiwen a la mémoire sélective


mais non mais j'ai cherché sur les pages précédentes et j'ai pas trouvé  :rose: pourtant ça me disait quelque chose  :rateau:

ah si j'ai trouvé enfait   et je maintiens ce que j'ai dit


----------



## gKatarn (24 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais non mais j'ai cherché sur les pages précédentes et j'ai pas trouvé  :rose:



C'est pas là qu'il fallait chercher...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

je sens que je vais trucider fifille aujourd'hui    

maintenant a mis a fond la musique


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je sens que je vais trucider fifille aujourd'hui
> 
> maintenant a mis a fond la musique



Malheureuse ! Fais pas ça, Mackie va encore mordre les murs et le plafond !


----------



## gKatarn (24 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je sens que je vais trucider fifille aujourd'hui
> 
> maintenant a mis a fond la musique



Ben achète-lui un iPod


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben achète-lui un iPod




deja fait !!!      mini rose


----------



## gKatarn (24 Avril 2005)

Donc, avec un peu de logique, tu pourrais lui dire : arrête la musique à donf et écoute dans ton iPod


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Donc, avec un peu de logique, tu pourrais lui dire : arrête la musique à donf et écoute dans ton iPod




va dire cela a une ado que depuis hier n'arrete pas de me chercher !!!   

mais elle ne me trouvera pas !!!


----------



## gKatarn (24 Avril 2005)

Ben, deux claques alors


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2005)

On frappe pas les filles :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

t'as raison global !!!!   
je donnera donc la claque (  destiné a fifille )  au fiston !!!


----------



## gKatarn (24 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> On frappe pas les filles :hosto:



T'as pas de gamins Global, non ? çà doit espliquer


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas de gamins Global, non ? çà doit espliquer





siii !!!!!       un garçon !!!


----------



## gKatarn (24 Avril 2005)

Euh, de gamin*e*s je voualis dire


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2005)

Pas encore


----------



## supermoquette (24 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pas encore


allez hop au boulot


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2005)

Je travaille pas le gromanche


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Avril 2005)

Ici il pleut 
Fait ch*** alors


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben, deux claques alors


Non, trois claques au minimum


----------



## Pierrou (24 Avril 2005)

UN SUPPO ET AU LIT, YA QUE CA DE VRAI


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> va dire cela a une ado que depuis hier n'arrete pas de me chercher !!!
> 
> mais elle ne me trouvera pas !!!



Met z'y une bonne claquasse dans la tronche, du genre de celles qu'on doit se relever aprés.

Et hop, fini.

Non ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

je me ramolli avec l'age, la claque ne part plus aussi facilment 
les explcations aussi ne servent pas a grand chose quand on a devant soi une tetue de premiere.....

vers 14h mamancherie m'a appelé et demandé des new de sa petitefifille cherie

elle a pas digné sortir de sa chambre.....mamancherie m'as dit texto :
"quand tu vas la croiser, dis lui que j'ai pris de ses nouvelles et fais lui un bizouz   "

pour le moment je ne l'ai pas encore croisé ......


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je sens que je vais trucider fifille aujourd'hui
> 
> maintenant a mis a fond la musique



Envoie-la en vacances ici, j'tai déjà dit. Nom de Dieu!!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

non, c'est moi qui viens en vacance chez toi !!!!  


zutttt , ici on doit raler donc ......


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Envoie-la en vacances ici, j'tai déjà dit. Nom de Dieu!!!


Excellente idée. Elle a qu'à venir en vacances chez moi. Je vais la remettre dans le droit chemin en deux temps trois mouvements, je ne vous dis que ça  
Je vous raconte pas le tour de vis   
Et son iPod... confisqué, non mais


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est moi qui viens en vacance chez toi !!!!
> 
> 
> zutttt , ici on doit raler donc ......



Nâââââân ; 'tain de dieu!!!!    Je veux rester seul comme un chien!!!!!     ... Heuuuuu ; quoique...  :rose: .... Mais non! Alors:


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Avril 2005)

P'tain j'ai un aphte, et ça fait un mal de chien


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> P'tain j'ai un aphte, et ça fait un mal de chien


Des bains de bouche et hop terminé


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> P'tain j'ai un aphte, et ça fait un mal de chien



J'ai pas mal de maquis, derrière la maison. Suis-moi. Tu n'auras plus jamais mal... Heu ; la pelle, c'est toi qui la porte


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma et pato, avec une telle tete d'ange , 
vouz croyez en venir a bout ????


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> P'tain j'ai un aphte, et ça fait un mal de chien




un bon coup de grappa bon sang !!!!   

ou sa passe , ou sa casse


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Avril 2005)

Pas de quartiers!!!!  No pity!!!!  Que l'archange saint Michel me terrasse si je faiblis!!!


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas mal de maquis, derrière la maison. Suis-moi. Tu n'auras plus jamais mal... Heu ; la pelle, c'est toi qui la porte


Ecoute, ça ma va, mais vu que tu as l'air d'être un poil fatigué (euphémisme), je porterai aussi la lupara, parce que, Dieu que c'est lourd, ces engins.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> CheepnisAroma et pato, avec une telle tete d'ange ,
> vouz croyez en venir a bout ????


Euh... hum... (tousse tousse)  je reconnais que la barre est placée haut  
Mais envoie-la ici quand même te tcheu que je la reprenne en main  
Enfin que j'essaie


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Ecoute, ça ma va, mais vu que tu as l'air d'être un poil fatigué (euphémisme), je porterai aussi la lupara, parce que, Dieu que c'est lourd, ces engins.



'Tain! Ils sont tous pareils!!!  Faut toujours qu'ils causent avant de creuser


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Euh... hum... (tousse tousse)  je reconnais que la barre est placée haut
> Mais envoie-la ici quand même te tcheu que je la reprenne en main
> Enfin que j'essaie



Tu n'es qu'un faible chien lubrique ; ou pire ; sentimental!!!!


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain! Ils sont tous pareils!!!  Faut toujours qu'ils causent avant de creuser


Non seulement tu emploies des gens au black pour tes travaux de terrassement, mais en plus, faut que tu la ramènes


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Non seulement tu emploies des gens au black pour tes travaux de terrassement, mais en plus, faut que tu la ramènes



Tais-toi et marche. C'est plus très loin


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es qu'un faible chien lubrique ; ou pire ; sentimental!!!!


Sentimental moi !? Bah !  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tais-toi et marche. C'est plus très loin





avance encore un peu, faut pas contaminer les oliviers !!!!


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tais-toi et marche. C'est plus très loin


J'me tairai quand t'arrêteras de chanter, parce que... p'tain, j'préfère encore _le mystère des voix bulgares_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> J'me tairai quand t'arrêteras de chanter, parce que... p'tain, j'préfère encore _le mystère des voix bulgares_



Si tu crois que les paghele et les polyphonies m'nterressent... Polop! Avance. Elle a raison, Roberta. Pas sous l'olivier


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Si tu crois que les paghele et les polyphonies m'nterressent... Polop! Avance. Elle a raison, Roberta. Pas sous l'olivier


Nan, j'bougerai plus d'ici, vas-y, viens me le prendre !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Nan, j'bougerai plus d'ici, vas-y, viens me le prendre !





pfffffffff tout ça pour une histoire d'aphte !!!      

t'es pas un homme !!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Nan, j'bougerai plus d'ici, vas-y, viens me le prendre !



T'as raison. C'est pas si mal ici.  

Bon. Tu l'ouvres cette putain de bouteille, ou tu attends que le tire bouchon pousse sur l'olivier     ... Putana gobba! Il faut tout leur dire, à ces pinzutti


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfffffffff tout ça pour une histoire d'aphte !!!
> 
> t'es pas un homme !!!!


Tiens, la musique s'est arrêtée ?


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison. C'est pas si mal ici.
> 
> Bon. Tu l'ouvres cette putain de bouteille, ou tu attends que le tire bouchon pousse sur l'olivier     ... Putana gobba! Il faut tout leur dire, à ces pinzutti


Coupe, coupe ce foutu saucisson, sinon, nada, rien, pas d'boutanche


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Coupe, coupe ce foutu saucisson, sinon, nada, rien, pas d'boutanche



Heuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!! Il va se calmer le Parisien! Vous êtes tous nés prématurés, à la capitale, ou quoi?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Coupe, coupe ce foutu saucisson, sinon, nada, rien, pas d'boutanche


Z'avez pensé au calendos j'espère


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

a defaut du saucisson corse, je vais mettre mes dents sur celui italien   


bon app et que la couenne du lardon vous etrangle tous !!!


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!! Il va se calmer le Parisien! Vous êtes tous nés prématurés, à la capitale, ou quoi?


"What a day for a daydream
What a day for a daydreamin' boy"

By the loving spoonful


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Z'avez pensé au calendos j'espère


ignare ! calendos ! fais quelque chose, rentre au couvent


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Z'avez pensé au calendos j'espère



Chi tanti calendos!!! U casgiu nustrale bastara


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!! Il va se calmer le Parisien! Vous êtes tous nés prématurés, à la capitale, ou quoi?


Aaaateeeentiooon. Pas insulter les Parisiens hein


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Chi tanti calendos!!! U casgiu nustrale bastara


comme il a dit lui


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a defaut du saucisson corse, je vais mettre mes dents sur celui italien
> 
> 
> bon app et que la couenne du lardon vous etrangle tous !!!



Che tu imbuffa ; ô linguaccia!   :love:


----------



## maiwen (24 Avril 2005)

me*** alors ! une pellicule de ni**** niark ça m'énerve


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Avril 2005)

Rien de terrible à la télé comme d'hab


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Rien de terrible à la télé comme d'hab





m'en fiche !!!!   

j'ai plus d 20 dvd a voir !!!


----------



## maiwen (24 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> m'en fiche !!!!
> 
> j'ai plus d 20 dvd a voir !!!



trop dur pour toi


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

la famille de bioman est grande , d'où le grand choix de film  !!!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> m'en fiche !!!!
> 
> j'ai plus d 20 dvd a voir !!!


Alors mets-toi un dvd, avec le son à fond : ça couvrira la musique de fifille  
Moi ce que j'en dis c'est pour t'aider hein


----------



## Pierrou (24 Avril 2005)

Moi je regarde un truc sur les pompiers marins ou je sais pas quoi ( ma soeur regarde ça alors.... ) 
et ça me fous la rage tous ces gros beaufs machos à cheval sur une discipline qui sert rien !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

la musique n'a pas tenu longtemp , j'ai pas piffé et elle a eu peur
de louper un coup de fil des cop's copines     

par la suite , elle a trituré son clavier une bonne partie de l'aprem
msn oblige avec les cop's qu'elle a quitté en italie 

là elle est depuis un moment sous la douche , il y aura sans doute plus d'eau chaude
mais je m'en fiche encore et encore: je me douchera demain matin 


je l'ai dit : ele me cherche mais elle ne me trouvera pas !!!    



ps: bientot je vais lui couper la connexion , je vais quand meme me venger !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bientot je vais lui couper la connexion , je vais quand meme me venger !!!



Met la donc au couvent!!!!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la famille de bioman est grande , d'où le grand choix de film  !!!


Si fifille a grandi avec les films de Bioman, faut pas t'étonner qu'elle s'enferme dans sa chambre et qu'elle mette la zikmu à fond. Faut savoir ce qu'on veut


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

bioman est pas le pere de fifille , seulement de fiston   

par contre , bioman est meme trop gentil avec elle
et lui passe tous ses caprices


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> par contre , bioman est meme trop gentil avec elle
> et lui passe tous ses caprices



Encore un faaaaaaiiiiiiiible!!!!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bioman est pas le pere de fifille , seulement de fiston



Bioman père de fiston... on croit rêver. Ta ta ta... non mais quelle famille  



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> par contre , bioman est meme trop gentil avec elle
> et lui passe tous ses caprices


Eh ben voilà la raison du comportement de fifille. Des mauvaises fréquentations tout ça


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Avril 2005)

ppfff il a à peine fait beau une après-midi que déjà la pluie reprend sa place tristement habituelle


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2005)




----------



## Macoufi (24 Avril 2005)

J'en ai maaaaaaaaaarrrrre

             

j'essaye depuis un (trop) long moment de m'en sortir
avec ces logiciels de traitement d'images pour
arriver à m'en sortir de tas de doc que j'ai à scanner.

A chaque fois que je réussi à franchir une étape,
je butte sur la suivante...

*je craque...*


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Avril 2005)

Global...


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2005)

stook


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2005)

ook 





			
				blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai maaaaaaaaaarrrrre
> 
> 
> 
> ...




change de logiciel


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai maaaaaaaaaarrrrre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu es une femme, c'est normal, tu dois te cantonner aux activités qui sont les votres.


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2005)

Le point de croix


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Avril 2005)

lisant dans tes pensées Sonny, je te dirais, que je ne connais pas de logiciel de lavage de vaisselle......


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

Le point de croix...

Oui, entre autres...


----------



## Macoufi (24 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ook
> 
> 
> change de logiciel


c'est pas de logiciel que je devrais changer...
mais de DD interne à la boîte craniène...


----------



## Macoufi (24 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le point de croix...
> 
> Oui, entre autres...


c'est sûr que vous risquez d'y arriver,
avec vos gros doigts et vos deux mains gauches...


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> ....vos deux mains gauches...



j'aimerai bien, je suis gaucher.....


----------



## katelijn (24 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas de logiciel que je devrais changer...
> mais de DD interne à la boîte craniène...



Ça ne va pas la tête ?    
T'est pas folle de blatérer des c........ pareilles  
T'as vue ce que tu récoltes? Des points de croix!        
Comme leur grand-mère, qoui


----------



## gKatarn (24 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si tu es une femme, c'est normal, tu dois te cantonner aux activités qui sont les votres.



Voilà, çà me rappelle qq chose :


----------



## gKatarn (24 Avril 2005)

Bonne nuit à toutes


----------



## Stargazer (24 Avril 2005)

Bonne nuit storm trooper


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2005)

Tu vas déjà te coucher ? 

Bonne fete des meres


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> c'est sûr que vous risquez d'y arriver,
> avec vos gros doigts et vos deux mains gauches...



...et dix de der


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> ...et dix de der



T'es sur qu'il y a 7 differences ?


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

Il est beau ce tapis de souris..


----------



## Stargazer (24 Avril 2005)

Elle est belle cette paluche !!!


----------



## katelijn (24 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas déjà te coucher ?
> 
> Bonne fete des meres



C'est quand la fête des meres? 
C'est pour ne pas oublier de la souhaiter à gKatarn


----------



## Macoufi (24 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> ...et dix de der


toute la finesse masculine...


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand la fête des meres?
> C'est pour ne pas oublier de la souhaiter à gKatarn


 Bientot  ?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Avril 2005)

Regarde dans un calendrier ..


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> toute la finesse masculine...



Toute la rancoeur féminISTE...


----------



## katelijn (24 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Regarde dans un calendrier ..



Desolée, je n'ai pas decalendrier gnagnaga


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Desolée, je n'ai pas decalendrier gnagnaga



il serait donc temps d'en acheter un.....


----------



## katelijn (24 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il serait donc temps d'en acheter un.....



Certainement pas
   
Je serais obligée d'y penser


----------



## Stargazer (24 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Desolée, je n'ai pas decalendrier gnagnaga



Et ben c'est de ta faute, alors camembert !


----------



## Macoufi (24 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toute la rancoeur féminISTE...


mais qui qu'a dit :

que la femme "doit se cantonner aux activités qui sont les siennes"... ?

"imac pour homme / imac pour femme"... ?

"logiciel de lavage de vaisselle pour homme"... ?

des hommes !!!  et ça m'a fait sourire, voire rire... 


en revanche, la réponse via "photo" montre un manque flagrant de finesse, non? comme parfois (souvent?) la gente masculine...
tout comme les "gros doigts" cités plus haut, tu m'diras... ? 

Non, moi pas de rancoeur, et encore moins féministe.
Moi, j'aime bien les gros doigts quand ils jouent en finesse, 
les hommes, quand ils jouent en finesse 
et les blagues... quand elles sont jouées finement !!


----------



## katelijn (24 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et ben c'est de ta faute, alors camembert !



Pas de problème, je voulais juste être polie, mais faut pas trop en demander non plus


----------



## Stargazer (24 Avril 2005)

J'en demande jamais trop !


----------



## Macoufi (24 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'en demande jamais trop !


on est chez les râleurs, ici !!


----------



## katelijn (24 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'en demande jamais trop !



Il vaut mieux chère collègue


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'aime bien les gros doigts quand ils jouent en finesse,




BB King....?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> on est chez les râleurs, ici !!



Et alors je suis cyclothymique ! Ca pose un problème ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> on est chez les râleurs, ici !!



Raleuse.....


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> ......
> et les blagues... quand elles sont jouées finement !!



Tiens, un cadeau pour toi


----------



## Macoufi (24 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Raleuse.....


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> BB King....?



Tu te signes quand  tu parles de BB.

Bien...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Avril 2005)

Je viens de regarder le dvd de _Matrix 3._ Top nul  
Rassurez-vous je l'ai loué, j'vais pas dépenser mes ¤ durement gagnés pour acheter c'te daube


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu te signes quand  tu parles de BB.
> 
> Bien...



non, je ne me signe qu'en citant John lee hooker......  

(mais bon, j'y pense.... )


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

Ma trix n'est pas à louer...

 Alors s'il vous plait... je vous en prie !


----------



## katelijn (24 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> BB King....?



Bonne idée, pour une fois
   
Tiens, je vais en ecouter un peu


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

point de croix ??????????

la va falloir negocier avec ma mamie, elle a meme pas reussi a m'apprendre
a coudre un bouton


----------



## katelijn (24 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et alors je suis cyclothymique ! Ca pose un problème ?



Aucun


----------



## Stargazer (24 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Aucun



Tant mieux .


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, je ne me signe qu'en citant John lee hooker......
> 
> (mais bon, j'y pense.... )



Ouais enfin, john lee hoocker c'était un peu de la merde...

ça va qu'il était connu, mais bon, tu mets un shoot dans une poubelle à baton rouge, à la nouvelle orleans, ou a chicago et il en tombe dix comme lui..


----------



## Macoufi (24 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, je ne me signe qu'en citant John lee hooker......
> 
> (mais bon, j'y pense.... )


ah !! j'comprends mieux...  :rateau:  :rose: (ben oui, la finesse, faut encore pouvoir la sasir...    )


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais enfin, john lee hoocker c'était un peu de la merde...
> 
> ça va qu'il était connu, mais bon, tu mets un shoot dans une poubelle à baton rouge, à la nouvelle orleans, ou a chicago et il en tombe dix comme lui..



mouais pas faux, j'aurai peut etre du penser a un autre mort......  


psKat: on en ecoute pas un peu mais beaucoup.....


----------



## katelijn (24 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> point de croix ??????????
> 
> la va falloir negocier avec ma mamie, elle a meme pas reussi a m'apprendre
> a coudre un bouton



Eh ben, je peut te dire que c'est une sacrée saloperie.
 
j'ai dû le faire pour ma fille qui avait encore plus les doigts à l'envers que moi, jai eu 3 sur dix


----------



## katelijn (24 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> point de croix ??????????
> 
> la va falloir negocier avec ma mamie, elle a meme pas reussi a m'apprendre
> a coudre un bouton



Eh ben, je peut te dire que c'est une sacrée saloperie.
 
j'ai dû le faire pour ma fille qui avait encore plus les doigts à l'envers que moi, jai eu 3 sur dix    

Enfin, ma fille :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> ah !! j'comprends mieux...  :rateau:  :rose: (ben oui, la finesse, faut encore pouvoir la sasir...    )



y a pas de finesse, il a des doigts enormes et a un vibrato de folie....


----------



## Macoufi (24 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ma trix n'est pas à louer...
> 
> Alors s'il vous plait... je vous en prie !


à vendre ???

non ?  :hein: 

dispo en version d'évaluation ???

Non plus ?    :rose: 

    


_PS à l'intention de ceux (celui?) qui croirait à l'incendie... j'ai une lance à la maison, aucun risque, tout va bien. Merci. C'est juste pour R I R E_


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

Shareware ma poule...

J'partage !!

Open source meme !!!

Allez et on tombe le futal !!!


----------



## Macoufi (24 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> y a pas de finesse, il a des doigts enormes et a un vibrato de folie....


La finesse, c'était dans la réponse, Stook, fait un effort !!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben, je peut te dire que c'est une sacrée saloperie.




vive les boutons a pression : un bon coup de marteau et c'est reglé !!!!


----------



## Macoufi (24 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Shareware ma poule...
> 
> J'partage !!
> 
> ...


wouais... sauf ta cuisine !


----------



## katelijn (24 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> psKat: on en ecoute pas un peu mais beaucoup.....



Ok, pas de problème
Bad Case Of Love	5:28	B.B. King	Blues On The Bayou	Blues				6,3 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
I'll Survive	4:53	B.B. King	Blues On The Bayou	Blues				5,6 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
Mean Old World	4:30	B.B. King	Blues On The Bayou	Blues				5,2 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
Blues Man	5:20	B.B. King	Blues On The Bayou	Blues				6,2 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
Broken Promise	3:34	B.B. King	Blues On The Bayou	Blues				4,1 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
Darlin' What Happened	5:26	B.B. King	Blues On The Bayou	Blues				6,3 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
Shake It Up And Go	3:10	B.B. King	Blues On The Bayou	Blues				3,7 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
Blues We Like	5:08	B.B. King	Blues On The Bayou	Blues				5,9 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
Good Man Gone Bad	3:20	B.B. King	Blues On The Bayou	Blues				3,9 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
If I Lost You	4:57	B.B. King	Blues On The Bayou	Blues				5,7 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
Tell Me Baby	3:26	B.B. King	Blues On The Bayou	Blues				4 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
I Got Some Outside Help I Don't Need	4:37	B.B. King	Blues On The Bayou	Blues				5,3 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
Blues In G	3:28	B.B. King	Blues On The Bayou	Blues				4 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
If That Ain't It I Quit	3:20	B.B. King	Blues On The Bayou	Blues				3,9 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
Blues Boys Tune	3:29	B.B. King	Blues On The Bayou	Blues		1	24/04/05 23:39	4,1 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
The Thrill Is Gone	5:01	B.B. King	Deuces Wild	Blues				5,8 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
Rock Me Baby	6:37	B.B. King	Deuces Wild	Blues				7,6 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
Please Send Me Someone To Love	4:15	B.B. King	Deuces Wild	Blues				4,9 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
Baby I Love You	4:02	B.B. King	Deuces Wild	Blues				4,7 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
Ain't Nobody Home	5:00	B.B. King	Deuces Wild	Blues				5,8 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
Pauly's Birthday Boogie	3:39	B.B. King	Deuces Wild	Blues				4,2 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
There Must Be A Better World Somewhere	4:29	B.B. King	Deuces Wild	Blues				5,2 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
Confessin' The Blues	4:22	B.B. King	Deuces Wild	Blues				5,1 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
B.B.King With Dionne Warwick / Hummingbird	4:20	B.B. King	Deuces Wild	Blues				5 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
Paying The Cost To Be The Boss	3:34	B.B. King	Deuces Wild	Blues				4,1 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
Let The Good Times Roll	5:12	B.B. King	Deuces Wild	Blues				6 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
Dangerous Mood	4:54	B.B. King	Deuces Wild	Blues				5,7 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
Keep It Coming	3:56	B.B. King	Deuces Wild	Blues				4,6 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
Cryin' Won't Help You Babe	3:54	B.B. King	Deuces Wild	Blues				4,5 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
Night Life	4:32	B.B. King	Deuces Wild	Blues				5,2 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
If You Love Me	5:47	B.B. King	Deuces Wild	Blues				6,7 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
Bring It Home To Me	3:10	B.B. King	Deuces Wild	Blues		1	24/04/05 23:34	3,7 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
Riding With The King	4:23	Eric Clapton & B.B. King	Riding With The King	Blues				5,1 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
Ten Long Years	4:40	Eric Clapton & B.B. King	Riding With The King	Blues				5,4 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
Key To The Highway	3:40	Eric Clapton & B.B. King	Riding With The King	Blues				4,2 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
Marry You	4:59	Eric Clapton & B.B. King	Riding With The King	Blues				5,8 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
Three O'Clock Blues	8:36	Eric Clapton & B.B. King	Riding With The King	Blues				9,9 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
Help The Poor	5:06	Eric Clapton & B.B. King	Riding With The King	Blues				5,9 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
I Wanna Be	4:45	Eric Clapton & B.B. King	Riding With The King	Blues				5,5 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
Worried Life Blues	4:25	Eric Clapton & B.B. King	Riding With The King	Blues				5,1 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
Days Of Old	3:00	Eric Clapton & B.B. King	Riding With The King	Blues				3,5 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
When My Heart Beats Like A Hammer	7:09	Eric Clapton & B.B. King	Riding With The King	Blues				8,3 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
Hold On! I'm Comin'	6:20	Eric Clapton & B.B. King	Riding With The King	Blues				7,3 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG
Come Rain Or Come Shine	4:11	Eric Clapton & B.B. King	Riding With The King	Blues				4,8 Mo	Fichier audio MPEG


----------



## Macoufi (24 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben, je peut te dire que c'est une sacrée saloperie





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> elle a meme pas reussi a m'apprendre a coudre un bouton


moi, j'ai pas de problème avec tout ça !

à croire que j'ai des doigts de fée...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

C'est quoi ce boxon ?


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce boxon ?


un "baissé de futal" généralisé


----------



## katelijn (24 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> moi, j'ai pas de problème avec tout ça !
> 
> à croire que j'ai des doigts de fée...



Ravie pour toi
    

En tout cas, mon père était ravie


----------



## toys (24 Avril 2005)

nuits de merde hier, journée de merde aujourd'huit fait quelle apel


----------



## katelijn (24 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> nuits de merde hier, journée de merde aujourd'huit fait quelle apel



Faut jamais désespérer


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> La finesse, c'était dans la réponse, Stook, fait un effort !!



la finesse, c'est ça musique.....point.....


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> y a pas de finesse, il a des doigts enormes et a un vibrato de folie....





			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> la finesse, c'est ça musique.....point.....


fraudrait savoir...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (25 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ma trix n'est pas à louer...
> 
> Alors s'il vous plait... je vous en prie !


Il y a deux verbes « louer » en français. Tu fais allusion auquel ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> fraudrait savoir...



oui, mais moi je sais.....


----------



## toys (25 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Faut jamais désespérer




oui mais là je sait plus quoi faire.

en fait on ce remai pas de six ans de célibat aussi facilement que ça  :rose:


----------



## katelijn (25 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui mais là je sait plus quoi faire.
> 
> en fait on ce remai pas de six ans de célibat aussi facilement que ça  :rose:



Patience
 
Laisse le temps au temps


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Patience
> 
> Laisse le temps au temps


encore là, toi ?


----------



## toys (25 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Patience
> 
> Laisse le temps au temps




tout le monde me dit ça mais moi je l'AIME cette fille j'avais pas craqué comme ça depuis le jour ou  mes yeux se sont ouvert pour la première foi . :rose:  :love:


----------



## katelijn (25 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde me dit ça mais moi je l'AIME cette fille j'avais pas craqué comme ça depuis le jour ou  mes yeux se sont ouvert pour la première foi . :rose:  :love:



C'est pas gentil pour ta maman, ça
 

Ben , justement si tu l'aime laisse lui le temps


----------



## katelijn (25 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> encore là, toi ?



T'inquiète, je m'en vais
   
Ça deviens dangereux par ici.
Les conseils, c'est pas mon truc, je ne suis pas Mme soleil, ou je ne sais plus comment s'appelle l'autre mamie


----------



## toys (25 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas gentil pour ta maman, ça
> 
> 
> Ben , justement si tu l'aime laisse lui le temps




vous avez raison. enfin sans doute.


ps ma maman seras toujours ma maman mais bon il est temps de faire ma vie et l'amour ça se partage et je suis sure quelle n'en seras que plus heureuse.


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète, je m'en vais
> 
> Ça deviens dangereux par ici.
> Les conseils, c'est pas mon truc, je ne suis pas Mme soleil, ou je ne sais plus comment s'appelle l'autre mamie


j'vais pas tarder à faire comme toi,

ça commence à tourner dans l'potage, ici...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Avril 2005)

*BOSSER, TOUJOURS BOSSSSSSSSER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> *BOSSER, TOUJOURS BOSSSSSSSSER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 retire le "toujours" IM-ME-DIA-TE-MENT.

si c'était TOUJOURS, on ne te verrait JAMAIS ici !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> retire le "toujours" IM-ME-DIA-TE-MENT.
> 
> si c'était TOUJOURS, on ne te verrait JAMAIS ici !


 ... c'est con ske tu dis


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ... c'est con ske tu dis


c'est toi qui l'as dit, cest toi qui y'es !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2005)

C'est fini les gamineries ????


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Avril 2005)

...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2005)

Ralala !!!


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est fini les gamineries ????


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2005)

Et elle continue !!! Tu va voir ce que je vais en faire de ta langue moi !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Avril 2005)




----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>


tu m'étonnes...

D'autant qu'il ne se représente même pas ce qu'il dit...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2005)

Et si ! Sinon je ne l'aurait pas dit


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et si ! Sinon je ne l'aurait pas dit


_"Ce sont ceux qui en parlent le plus..."_


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et si ! Sinon je ne l'aurait pas dit



je ne comprends rien, en tout cas, mes smileys ne t'etaient pas destinés..........


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je ne comprends rien, en tout cas, mes smileys ne t'etaient pas destinés..........





			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> ......


c'est le divorce que tu cherches ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> c'est le divorce que tu cherches ?











> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à blandinewww.


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>


y m'aime pu


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je ne comprends rien, en tout cas, mes smileys ne t'etaient pas destinés..........



Je te répondais pas


----------



## J_K (25 Avril 2005)

Nan mais regardez moi ces deux-là, ils ne savent pas ce qu'ils se veulent...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> _"Ce sont ceux qui en parlent le plus..."_


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais regardez moi ces deux-là, ils ne savent pas ce qu'ils se veulent...


Si tu ne sais pas compter jusqu'à TROIS, t'as rien à faire *là*


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> y m'aime pu



mais si, mais si......allons......

tiens, voila un jolie bouquet.....






ça va mieux comme ça......


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2005)

Ch'uis allergique aux fleurs ! ATCHOUM !!!


----------



## toys (25 Avril 2005)

ils sont pas mignon a ce chamallier comme ça un vrai petit couple


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ch'uis allergique aux fleurs ! ATCHOUM !!!


jaloux


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> jaloux



Oui !


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui !


prend des notes sur ton aîné, au lieu de flooder avec tes big smiles


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui !



ho.....c'est pas mignon ça....... :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> prend des notes sur ton aîné, au lieu de flooder avec tes big smiles



Va falloir se calmer là !!!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ho.....c'est pas mignon ça....... :love:



Oui n'est-ce pas !    :love:


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir se calmer là !!!


si j'dis ça, moi, c'est pour ton bien !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> si j'dis ça, moi, c'est pour ton bien !



Tu te préoccupes de mon bien toi ?


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir se calmer là !!!


et puis, faut bien que je te recadre... même si t'es là, t'oublies un peu trop qouvent de râler !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> et puis, faut bien que je te recadre... même si t'es là, t'oublies un peu trop qouvent de râler !



Mais je m'excuse c'est pas de ma faute si je change d'humeur comme de chaussette !


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais je m'excuse c'est pas de ma faute si je change d'humeur comme de chaussette !


pas de ta faute :hein:  mais tu peux changer de fil quand tu changes d'humeur, non ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2005)

Et comment je te réponds alors ??? Hein ???


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Avril 2005)

bon, amusez vous bien tous les deux, je m'en vais me coucher.....




....


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et comment je te réponds alors ??? Hein ???


oh, lala...

quand tu veux répondre et que t'es devenu de trop bonne humeur pour poster ici,

tu vas faire un tour ailleurs distribuer fleurettes et smileys aux chicots tout devant

et tu reviens quand ça va mieux...

pas compliqué, quand même !!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, amusez vous bien tous les deux, je m'en vais me coucher.....



Bonne nuit stook !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> oh, lala...
> 
> quand tu veux répondre et que t'es devenu de trop bonne humeur pour poster ici,
> 
> ...



Je fais ce que je veux !!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Avril 2005)

on est lundi matin 
J'ai pas envie d'aller au taf


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Avril 2005)

ppfff on est lundi matin, y fait moche et gris, j'ai froid, sommeil, et aucune envie de me bouger pour aller bosser


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> on est lundi matin
> J'ai pas envie d'aller au taf





			
				 dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ppfff on est lundi matin, y fait moche et gris, j'ai froid, sommeil, et aucune envie de me bouger pour aller bosser



*
On est lundi matin

y fait pas trop moche et gris, je n'ai ni froid ni sommeil, et aucune envie de me bouger pour aller bosser.

D'ailleurs ça tombe très bien, j'irai pas bosser, je suis en vacances   *


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

il fait gris mais pas trop moche
11° mais j'ai pas chaud , faut bien aerer
santana a fond me casse les oreilles


----------



## CheepnisAroma (25 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> on est lundi matin
> J'ai pas envie d'aller au taf


Tu m'étonnes ! Moi j'ai _jamais_ envie


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il fait gris mais pas trop moche
> 11° mais j'ai pas chaud , faut bien aerer
> santana a fond me casse les oreilles


 
Santana, sans déconner...

Comment peut on écouter des trucs pareils ???


----------



## CheepnisAroma (25 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Santana, sans déconner...
> 
> Comment peut on écouter des trucs pareils ???


On se le demande  
Santana.. tst tst tst


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

c'est pas moi qui joue au dj !!!!!      

maintenant c'est  sixun


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Santana, sans déconner...
> 
> Comment peut on écouter des trucs pareils ???



    

*OUAIS !!!!  DU GOUDRON ET DES PLUMES POUR SANTANA !*


----------



## CheepnisAroma (25 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas moi qui joue au dj !!!!!
> 
> maintenant c'est  sixun


Non mais alors là on touche le fond  
Ce sera quoi ensuite ? Hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

mais moi j'aime , pas tout mais j'aime


----------



## gKatarn (25 Avril 2005)

t'as des goûts de chiottes, on te l'a déjà dit


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

pfffffff de tt faàon avec ton casque t'es sord et aveugle


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Avril 2005)

robertav qui a tous les albums de Santana chez elle a dit:
			
		

> maintenant c'est sixun





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfffffff de tt façon avec ton casque t'es soUrd et aveugle




* DES FOIS, VAUT MIEUX L'ÊTRE...*


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> * DES FOIS, VAUT MIEUX L'ÊTRE...*




toi retourne faire mumuse avec la petite et ecouter cela 

http://abazada.sonnerie.net/external/DrtTop/dl_NEW_ALL.php?f=c_14&a=abazada&type=14&id=2221&son_nom=La%20chanson%20d\'Heidi&son_wav=lachansond.mp3&lang=FR&c=FR&c=fr


----------



## CheepnisAroma (25 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi retourne faire mumuse avec la petite et ecouter cela
> 
> http://abazada.sonnerie.net/external/DrtTop/dl_NEW_ALL.php?f=c_14&a=abazada&type=14&id=2221&son_nom=La%20chanson%20d\'Heidi&son_wav=lachansond.mp3&lang=FR&c=FR&c=fr


J'adore  :love: 
Si tu en as d'autres comme ça, je suis preneur


----------



## CheepnisAroma (25 Avril 2005)

Roberta, au lieu de Sixun tu ferais mieux d'écouter ça :

http://www.vesuvioinrete.it/funicolare/e_funicolare_funiculi.htm

C'est un site sur le célébrissime _Funiculi Funicula_ avec les paroles (en napolitain).


----------



## iTof (25 Avril 2005)

là, je suis en colère monstre, car j'ai 3 collègues qui se sont "amusés" à prendre contact avec des journalistes après un congrès scientifique pour publier leurs travaux... Le problème est qu'il ne m'ont pas informé de ces contacts et qu'ils n'ont pas à se soucier des problèmes d'exclusivités... ni mêmes des droits de copyright qui appartiennent désormais à l'organisateur du congrès...    j'me comprends et "le meilleur d'entre-nous" doit également comprendre la "cacade"...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

on vient d me signeler que mon lien deforme le forum , desolé !!! :rose: 


*c'est la faute au machin qui ecrit en Arial Black] et DarkRed*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on vient d me signeler que mon lien deforme le forum , desolé !!! :rose:
> 
> 
> *c'est la faute au machin qui ecrit en Arial Black] et DarkRed*



*
Ben le machin, il choisit aussi une taille de texte de 3 et écrit en bold.  
Là, uh, j'ai bien tenté Comic Sans MS mais j'aime décidément pas.

Retour en Arial Black 

*


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> J'adore  :love:
> Si tu en as d'autres comme ça, je suis preneur




toi vas skier      



http://www.sonnerie.net/external/Dr...ont du ski&son_wav=POLY1026.mid&lang=FR&trck=


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Avril 2005)

ppfffff encore un avertissement "Batterie faible" pour ma souris Apple Wireless 

C'est pas possible quoi, elle consomme bcp trop cette souris!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ppfffff encore un avertissement "Batterie faible" pour ma souris Apple Wireless
> 
> C'est pas possible quoi, elle consomme bcp trop cette souris!!!






mets la au regime !!!!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mets la au regime !!!!


 Ah ouais, et jfais comment? Je lui donne des piles "light"?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais, et jfais comment? Je lui donne des piles "light"?




au regime   au repos quoi !!!!!     





ps : esssaie duracel


----------



## CheepnisAroma (25 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi vas skier
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sonnerie.net/external/Dr...ont du ski&son_wav=POLY1026.mid&lang=FR&trck=


Les bronzés font du ski... n'importe quoi 
Au fait, t'as aimé Funiculi Funicula ?
Non ? ah bon


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, t'as aimé Funiculi Funicula ?
> Non ? ah bon




ben ecoute........

il y avait une salle de concert en bas de chez moi 
(pas ici cela c' etait a mon 3eme avant demenagement)
toutes les dimanche de 14h a 18h il y avait le
"salon thé dansant".....


je suis qure que a mes petits retraités elle aurait bien plue*



* du verbe plaire, j'arrive pas le conjuguer


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> au regime   au repos quoi !!!!!


Oui enfin il se trouve que j'ai _"de temps en temps"_ besoin de l'utiliser tu vois...   






			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps : esssaie duracel


Je fais que ça et ça change rien


----------



## CheepnisAroma (25 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben ecoute........
> 
> il y avait une salle de concert en bas de chez moi
> (pas ici cela c' etait a mon 3eme avant demenagement)
> ...


Pffff... aucun sens de l'humour 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis qure que a mes petits retraités elle aurait bien plue*
> 
> * du verbe plaire, j'arrive pas le conjuguer


Pour ton anniversaire, je t'achète un Bescherelle. Ma bonté me perdra


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

bon , voila la solution

celle rechargeable a 25¤ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





celle tout mignonne pour le deplacement a 15¤ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








et enfin : fais un proces a duracel !!!!!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Avril 2005)

Ouais je sens que j'ai toute mes chances pour un procès contre Duracel... 

Pi c'est la faute d'Apple si je sais pas me séparer de cette souris, y ont qu'à faire des objets moins beau, bande de vicelards...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

bioman tourne en rond, il ne sais plus quoi faire

a un moment me dit "
- donne moi ton apn et met le en marche...

apres l'avoir retourné dans tous les sens il dit 
-super , on peut y mettre un trepied  :love: 

moi   

-vi , regarde ce trepied il est super !! :love:  

moi    
-mais pour faire quoi enfin ?  :mouais: 

- c'est simple tu vois : je mets le trepied a cette hauteur , je centre l'apn
esactement sur mon ecran sans depasser, j'enleve l'ecran , je fais une photo sans
et puis je me construit un "bureau" comme j'ai vu sur le net !!!   

moi       

- mon coco retourne sur tes video avec ton jvc , epargne l'argent du trepied et achete moi plutot la isigth ou tiger, pour la photo je m'en occupe !!!!   


lui      :mouais:  :mouais:  
-pffffff , je veux une photo centré sur l'ecran sans depassement 

moi    
- ça te dit rien la fonction rogner ?   


lui       bon, c'est l'heure , je part a la physiotheraphie !!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (25 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bioman tourne en rond, il ne sais plus quoi faire
> 
> etc., etc.


Quelle famille, non mais quelle famille. Ouh là là jamais vu une famille pareille


----------



## CheepnisAroma (25 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon, c'est l'heure , je part a la physiotheraphie !!


  Estime-toi heureuse qu'il ne dise pas ça :




> Bon c'est l'heure , je pars à la psychothérapie !!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bioman tourne en rond, il ne sais plus quoi faire



*Vu comme ça, t'as l'air super contente qu'il soit à la maison ton Bioboy*      



P.S :  (ben oui, pour la forme)


----------



## macxe (25 Avril 2005)

Moi je suis content  :love: 

La vie est belle


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis content  :love:
> 
> La vie est belle




c'est pas le bon traddadalà ici      

ici on rale !!!!!!!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (25 Avril 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis content  :love:
> 
> La vie est belle


Moi je suis content  
La vie est belle  

 Rien à faire, j'y arrive pas. Le non râlage, c'est pas pour aujourd'hui  
J'essaie encore :
Il fait beau, les oiseaux chantent 

Pas la peine d'insister


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas le bon traddadalà ici


D'où sort ce nom en fait? Je le trouve ridicule au possible


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2005)

si t'es pas content toi hein..... enfin je dis ça.....


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Avril 2005)

Vous avez pas encore fini de raler ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (25 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez pas encore fini de raler ?


Dans le forum des râleurs tu t'attends à trouver quoi ? Des « je vous aime tous » peut-être  
Ici on râle, un point c'est tout


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Avril 2005)

On ne peut pas raler eternellement


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

modern ......t'es pas bien entourée !!!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (25 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> On ne peut pas raler eternellement


Eternellement non faut pas exagérer  

Mais tant qu'on est sur MacGe, oui


----------



## rezba (25 Avril 2005)

Tiens, je sais pas quoi faire, et y'a vraiment des trucs qui me gonfle. Du coup, je me suis dit : si tu faisais ta petite visite de routine dans le forum des raleurs, histoire d'en contenter quelques uns avec des coups de boules rouges et un ou deux petits bannissements.  

Armageddon, anyone ? :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Avril 2005)

Fouette moi...

:love:


----------



## rezba (25 Avril 2005)

comment ?


----------



## macelene (25 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Fouette moi...
> 
> :love:



Avec une raquette de figuier de barbarie ?   ça te va ...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Avril 2005)

Oh oui...


En neige..


----------



## gKatarn (25 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ...Du coup, je me suis dit : si tu faisais ta petite visite de routine dans le forum des raleurs, histoire d'en contenter quelques uns avec des coups de boules rouges et un ou deux petits bannissements.



Alors çà, c'est d'une mesquinerie : t'as d'la chance d'avoir ton pseudo en violet tiens   :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (25 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui...
> 
> 
> En neige..



De la légèreté pour mieux abraser
  
Il y' a de la décomposition dans l'air


----------



## toys (25 Avril 2005)

j'y comprend rien au meuf 

un jour s'est total bien
le lendemain plus rien 

j en ait marre je crois que je vais repartir pour 2 ou 3 ans de célibat


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

J'en ai marre de la pluie


----------



## katelijn (25 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai marre de la pluie



Et c'est pour toute la semaine


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> modern ......t'es pas bien entourée !!!


 Oh que si :love:

C'est pour ca que je rale pas mouah :love: :love: :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Avril 2005)

*Et puis râler sur des modos, ça peut se finir par un ban en bonne et dûe forme...*      







P.S / au fait, à part ça, ça va bien Modern ?   
P.P.S / mais non je fayotte pas


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> mais non je fayotte pas



si si ......


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> P.S / au fait, à part ça, ça va bien Modern ?
> P.P.S / mais non je fayotte pas


 Nickel :love:

trouvez-vous donc un remède à ce thread :love:

Sinon je vais finir par créer le thread des " :love: "


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Oh que si :love:
> 
> C'est pour ca que je rale pas mouah :love: :love: :love:




c'est pas bientot finit toute cette bonne humeur


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Avec une raquette de figuier de barbarie ?   ça te va ...



Je ne te parlais pas.

Du tout.


----------



## Grug (25 Avril 2005)

et merde, j'ai encore failli arreter de fumer


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2005)

coucou les raleurs


----------



## madlen (25 Avril 2005)

fais chier je m'étais jurer de pas faire du mac ce soir !


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2005)

Ce qui est bien quand tu as arrété, c'est que tu fumes moins, mais avec plaisir


----------



## katelijn (25 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> coucou les raleurs



coucouroucou, Global
   

paloma


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2005)

Deux amies complètement bourrées rentrent chez elles en  marchant.
 Comme elles ont beaucoup bu, elles ont  très envie d'uriner. Elles
 passent devant un cimetière et l'une suggère qu'elles  pourraient se
 soulager derrière une pierre tombale.

 La première qui n'a rien pour s'essuyer décide de quitter  son slip et de
 l'utiliser à cet effet et de le jeter ensuite.

 Son amie qui ne veut pas abîmer ses sous-vêtements de luxe  se trouve
 chanceuse de trouver un ruban sur une couronne de la tombe à coté et  s'en
 sert pour s'essuyer. Puis elles rentrent à la maison.

 Le lendemain, le mari de la première téléphone au mari de  la deuxième:
 Il va falloir que nous surveillons nos  femmes, la mienne est rentrée
 sans culotte la nuit dernière.
 Ce n'est rien dit l'autre la mienne est revenue avec une carte  coincée
 entre les fesses disant : « De la part de tous les gars de la brigade de
 pompiers, on ne t'oubliera jamais »

Edit : me suis trompé de sujet


----------



## katelijn (25 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Deux amies complètement bourrées rentrent chez elles en  marchant.
> Comme elles ont beaucoup bu, elles ont  très envie d'uriner. Elles
> passent devant un cimetière et l'une suggère qu'elles  pourraient se
> soulager derrière une pierre tombale.
> ...



Et c'est ici que tu postes ça?
   
T'as bu du café?       


  (faut pas exagerer non plus), non mais


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> fais chier je m'étais jurer de pas faire du mac ce soir !


pareil...


----------



## katelijn (25 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> pareil...



Moi, je me dis ça dix fois par jour
   
Enfin, pas poster, mais ne pas lire, ce qui est bien plus grave    

Salut blandinewww, t'as fait ton ménage ou tu l'as fait dans ta baignoire


----------



## Grug (25 Avril 2005)

pasque y'en a qui lisent :affraid:


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je me dis ça dix fois par jour
> 
> Enfin, pas poster, mais ne pas lire, ce qui est bien plus grave
> 
> Salut blandinewww, t'as fait ton ménage ou tu l'as fait dans ta baignoire


Non, pas réussi   
mais j'ai fait du linge (youpiiiiiiii !!)
et bosser sur projet professionnel mais pas terrible  

là, j'suis  :rateau:  :sleep: 
hier soir, j'ai du oublier qu'à mon âge, les lendemains sont difficiles quand on traîne toute la nuit


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pasque y'en a qui lisent :affraid:


j'fais partie d'ceux-là.
J'suis trop c**
Me suis même tapé les 136 pages de google v2, hier...   
n'importe nawak     

et après, j'me plains d'être fatiguée...


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pasque y'en a qui lisent :affraid:



:affraid::affraid:
:affraid::affraid:
:affraid::affraid:


----------



## Grug (25 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :affraid::affraid:
> :affraid::affraid:
> :affraid::affraid:


 bien sur, y'en a aussi qui floudent


----------



## katelijn (25 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas réussi
> mais j'ai fait du linge (youpiiiiiiii !!)
> et bosser sur projet professionnel mais pas terrible



Moi aussi, sales gosses mad
Mon projet professionnel c'est mon mari :love:  :love: 


là, j'suis  :rateau:  :sleep: 
hier soir, j'ai du oublier qu'à mon âge, les lendemains sont difficiles quand on traîne toute la nuit  [/QUOTE]

Bof, t'es sûr? pas d'accord, faut en profiter


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bof, t'es sûr? pas d'accord, faut en profiter


clair, sinon je ne serais pas là... 
et encore moins la nuit dernière


----------



## katelijn (25 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pasque y'en a qui lisent :affraid:



parfaitement Monseigneur
  
D'ailleurs vous feriez bien de changer de couvre chef, c'est démodés désormais


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bien sur, y'en a aussi qui floudent



On les reconnaît facilement ceux-là !


----------



## katelijn (25 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :affraid::affraid:
> :affraid::affraid:
> :affraid::affraid:



coucouroucoucou,fais attention, la couleur ne te vas pas
     
Tu bleuis :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 



  argghhhh


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On les reconnaît facilement ceux-là !


comment dit-on, déjà ???

_c'est la poule qui chante qui a pondu l'oeuf..._


----------



## katelijn (25 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On les reconnaît facilement ceux-là !



Ah bon, même ce soir,


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon, même ce soir,





			
				blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> comment dit-on, déjà ???
> 
> c'est la poule qui chante qui a pondu l'oeuf...



Hey vous deux là ! Faut pas s'en prendre à la bergère sinon elle envoie ses moutons à la charge !


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Hey vous deux là ! Faut pas s'en prendre à la bergère sinon elle envoie ses moutons à la charge !


tu sais qu't'es beau, toi, quand tu râles...  :love:


----------



## katelijn (25 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On les reconnaît facilement ceux-là !



Mais non poulette tu est des nôtres   

ah bon


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> tu sais qu't'es beau, toi, quand tu râles...  :love:



Oui je sais c'est les anglaises qui font ça ... :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Mais non poulette tu est des nôtres
> 
> ah bon



On a pas élevé les cochons ensemble ... D'ailleurs j'élève pas des cochons mais des moutons !   

Et t'as des doutes sur quoi ?


----------



## katelijn (25 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On a pas élevé les cochons ensemble ... D'ailleurs j'élève pas des cochons mais des moutons !
> 
> Et t'as des doutes sur quoi ?



Sur les cochons?
 :rose:  :rose: 
J'aime pas les cochons, les moutons non plus d'ailleurs


----------



## katelijn (25 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui je sais c'est les anglaises qui font ça ... :rose:


Et j'aime pas les "anglaises" non plus,     
encore que toi t'es très jolie
 :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (25 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Deux amies complètement bourrées rentrent chez elles en  marchant.
> Comme elles ont beaucoup bu, elles ont  très envie d'uriner. Elles
> passent devant un cimetière et l'une suggère qu'elles  pourraient se
> soulager derrière une pierre tombale.
> ...




Mouahahahahahaha    

Ah merde :      , vala c'est mieux


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Sur les cochons?
> :rose:  :rose:
> J'aime pas les cochons, *les moutons non plus d'ailleurs*



Ah ouais ? Ah ouais ? ... Bon ben ok !


----------



## katelijn (25 Avril 2005)

en fait Stargazer, je t'invite l'année prochaine au Carnaval de Tenerife   
Le plus beau après Rio


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Et j'aime pas les "anglaises" non plus,
> encore que toi t'es très jolie
> :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:



C'est la classe c'est tout ...      :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2005)

T'es pas obligé de  t'es pas un mouton


----------



## katelijn (25 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est la classe c'est tout ...      :love:



Purée, comment on fait coincée: Cher amie, tout a fait d'accord
 :rose:     :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> en fait Stargazer, je t'invite l'année prochaine au Carnaval de Tenerife
> Le plus beau après Rio



Faut que je sois libre ...


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Avril 2005)

Bon, c'est pas encore fermé ce fil ?


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Avril 2005)

Qu'on banisse les modos du bar (+ casimir )  !


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Avril 2005)

Global for president ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Purée, comment on fait coincée: Cher amie, tout a fait d'accord
> :rose:     :rose:



Mais t'es très bien aussi ... Manque juste les anglaises et la barbe c'est tout !


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Deux amies complètement bourrées rentrent chez elles en  marchant.
> Comme elles ont beaucoup bu, elles ont  très envie d'uriner. Elles
> passent devant un cimetière et l'une suggère qu'elles  pourraient se
> soulager derrière une pierre tombale.
> ...


   

Global for admin !


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais t'es très bien aussi ... Manque juste les anglaises et la barbe c'est tout !


 Ici on râle !


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est pas encore fermé ce fil ?


 honorable


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Avril 2005)

Où on floode


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on banisse les modos du bar (+ casimir )  !



Tu cherches ton coud'boule   :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Où on floode


 Donc ça va, on peut tous rester


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ici on râle !


j'ai perdu toute nuit dernière à essayer de lui expliquer...

en vain


----------



## katelijn (25 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais t'es très bien aussi ... Manque juste les anglaises et la barbe c'est tout !



Ça viendra peut-être, plus tard  c'est , mieux ça m'arrange


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Avril 2005)

nioubie 

Toi je t'aime de plus en plus, vivement que je puisse te filer un coup de boule


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Global for president ! :love:



sans façon


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Global for admin !


 Pour banir casimir :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> sans façon


 Dommage, on aurait pu espérer des lois intéressantes


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> nioubie
> 
> Toi je t'aime de plus en plus, vivement que je puisse te filer un coup de b***



 :affraid:


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pour banir casimir :love:


 Les modos peuvent même plus bannir ?  Mais ça sert *à rien* d'être modo maintenant alors !


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2005)

Ce ne sont pas les lois qui sont intéressantes, mais ce qu'on peux en faire


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:


 Put*** ! 
Quand j'ai lu la citation je me suis dit "_moi j'ai écrit ça ?  J'ai écrit ça y a 2 minutes et je m'en souviens déjà plus ? :affraid: _"

Après je me suis dit, _mais non, c'est une nioube, elle sait pas citer _


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ici on râle !



Je suis cyclothymique et alors !!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ce ne sont pas les lois qui sont intéressantes, mais ce qu'on peux en faire


 se torcher avec ?


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je suis cyclothymique et alors !!!!


 et on utilise des mots simples !


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Les modos peuvent même plus bannir ?  Mais ça sert *à rien* d'être modo maintenant alors !


 Si, mais les admins on encore plus de pouvoir


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> se torcher avec ?


 Par exemple :rose:


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Put*** !
> Quand j'ai lu la citation je me suis dit "_moi j'ai écrit ça ?  J'ai écrit ça y a 2 minutes et je m'en souviens déjà plus ? :affraid: _"
> 
> Après je me suis dit, _mais non, c'est une nioube, elle sait pas citer _


les nioubes qui ne savent pas citer 

ou les vieux d'la vieille qui s'font pièger...


----------



## katelijn (25 Avril 2005)

Holà, ça deviens surréaliste ici   
On ne va pas faire une seance psycho, non ?:affraid:  :affraid: 
Il n'y a pas de dingo ici
  
Alors, tout va bien, ... :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> et on utilise des mots simples !



Je change d'humeur comme de slip c'est mieux ?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2005)

c'est quoi ce mot inventé ?


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> les nioubes qui ne savent pas citer
> 
> ou les vieux d'la vieille qui s'font pièger...


 Ha attention ! j'ai peut-être un G5 mono mais faudrait pas me confondre avec G4, je ne suis pas vieux moi !


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2005)

Tu les laves à chaque fois ?


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Holà, ça deviens surréaliste ici
> On ne va pas faire une seance psycho, non ?:affraid:  :affraid:
> Il n'y a pas de dingo ici
> 
> Alors, tout va bien, ... :love:  :love:


c 'est rien, juste une rencontre entre DT et GC...

celle où tu peux plus en placer une...   

[edit] oubli :     [/edit]


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Si, mais les admins on encore plus de pouvoir


 Par exemple :
- spécifier que l'on peut poster autant de messages qu'on veut toutes les 30 secondes
- passer le nombre minimal de caractères dans un message à 0
- virer la limite de smileys max...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu les laves à chaque fois ?



Ah quoi bon ? 5 minutes sur le bord de la fenêtre et il est comme neuf !


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ha attention ! j'ai peut-être un G5 mono mais faudrait pas me confondre avec G4, je ne suis pas vieux moi !


un vieux d'la vieille de MacG...   
14 mille combien ???


----------



## katelijn (25 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ce ne sont pas les lois qui sont intéressantes, mais ce qu'on peux en faire



hé hé hé


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> c 'est rien, juste une rencontre entre DT et GC...
> 
> celle où tu peux plus en placer une...
> 
> [edit] oubli :     [/edit]


 T'inquiètes, demain je me lève tôt, donc ce soir je me couche... tôt


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> un vieux d'la vieille de MacG...
> 14 mille combien ???


 14 mille et quelques


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Avril 2005)

Tiens, déjà une nouvelle page. Mon iMac est content


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

pffffffffff trop a lire, trop de railleries


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Par exemple :
> - spécifier que l'on peut poster autant de messages qu'on veut toutes les 30 secondes
> - passer le nombre minimal de caractères dans un message à 0


- pourvoir faire une recherche toutes les 5 secondes
- bouler autant de fois qu'on veut par 24 heures...



			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> - virer la limite de smileys max...


ça, on s'en fout


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Avril 2005)

Allez, bonne nuit les gens, à la prochaine


----------



## katelijn (25 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> et on utilise des mots simples !


C'est un truc de bonne femme, alors t'inquiète pas


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Allez, bonne nuit les gens, à la prochaine


  honorable


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Allez, bonne nuit les gens, à la prochaine


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2005)

Vénérable


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2005)

Tiens j'y vais aussi.

Bonne nuit


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'y vais aussi.
> 
> Bonne nuit


puisque c'est ça, j'me casse aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2005)

Qui est-ce qui éteind ?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Allez, bonne nuit les gens, à la prochaine


tu auras un deuxième cpu sous ton oreiller


----------



## N°6 (25 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Qui est-ce qui éteind ?



Y veut pas qu'on le borde aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Qui est-ce qui éteind ?





ehhhhhhh       

je viens d'arriver moi !!!!!


----------



## katelijn (25 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ehhhhhhh
> 
> je viens d'arriver moi !!!!!


Coucou, je suis encore là, mais dépêche toi


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

ben voila, le meuble rouge va etre viré samedi


----------



## toys (25 Avril 2005)

encore une foi l on vient de se foutre de ma gueule j en ai marre s'est pas mon jour.

"ha je te l'avais pas dit que j'avais un copain"

y en a marre je retourne au taf au moins là je sert a quelle que chose


----------



## katelijn (26 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben voila, le meuble rouge va etre viré samedi



Non, Bioman a pris le dessus?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

pffffff oué !!!!!!    

le gros machin va etr livré samedi et le pire 
il y aura meme 4 corne !!!


----------



## katelijn (26 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> encore une foi l on vient de se foutre de ma gueule j en ai marre s'est pas mon jour.
> 
> "ha je te l'avais pas dit que j'avais un copain"
> 
> y en a marre je retourne au taf au moins là je sert a quelle que chose



C'est quoi ton problème?
Attention , tu est chez les râleurs
  

Si non chez les User's de la nuit


----------



## katelijn (26 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> encore une foi l on vient de se foutre de ma gueule j en ai marre s'est pas mon jour.
> 
> "ha je te l'avais pas dit que j'avais un copain"
> 
> y en a marre je retourne au taf au moins là je sert a quelle que chose



C'est quoi ton problème?
Attention , tu est chez les râleurs
  

Si non chez les User's de la nuit


----------



## toys (26 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ton problème?
> Attention , tu est chez les râleurs
> 
> 
> Si non chez les User's de la nuit



mon probleme s'est les meuf qui t'allume quand y a du monde des que tes tous les deux ses version tranquille et quand tu vas pour te lancé a la flotte BAM dans ta face

a bien non je part avec mon copain 


j'aurai mieux fait de rester coucher depuis 15 jours


----------



## Malow (26 Avril 2005)

putain, j'en ai marre!!!
j'arrive pas a dormir!!!
heureusement que je peux parler a quelqu'un...                             :
mad: c'est vraiment parce  que j'ai rien a faire...
Allez salut et bonne nuit a ceux qui dorment.


----------



## katelijn (26 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> mon probleme s'est les meuf qui t'allume quand y a du monde des que tes tous les deux ses version tranquille et quand tu vas pour te lancé a la flotte BAM dans ta face
> 
> a bien non je part avec mon copain
> 
> ...



Bon, j'ai pas tout compris!


----------



## toys (26 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai pas tout compris!



s'est pas grave de toute façon personne ne peut grand chose a ça j'vais aller couler ma déprime dans un truc je sait pas quoi encore mais je vais trouvé


----------



## macelene (26 Avril 2005)

colère...   marre du floode dans des fils tout en coton et doux ...  faut stopper ça... 
Plus de floode dans les USers de la nuit...


----------



## katelijn (26 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> colère...   marre du floode dans des fils tout en coton et doux ...  faut stopper ça...
> Plus de floode dans les USers de la nuit...


Bonsoir macelene,  je ne suis pas sure d'avoir comprise
  
Il est ou le problème????

Je viens de relire tout ça, pas de problème.
Je m'abstiendrais à l'avenir. 
"Vaya con Dios"


----------



## toys (26 Avril 2005)

j en ai marrrrrrrrre je pete les plomb je vais me coucher et si s'est pareil demain je me casse je sait pas ou mais je me casse


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> colère...   marre du floode dans des fils tout en coton et doux ...  faut stopper ça...
> Plus de floode dans les USers de la nuit...



....


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

et ce fil, sert a rien.........  
d'ailleurs, ça fait un moment qu'on a pas croisé Finn........


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

je crache un peu dans la soupe là, non?


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

hooooooooo.........
un 4 a la suite.......


----------



## CheepnisAroma (26 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bien sur, y'en a aussi qui floudent


Meeeeeuh non voyons  Mais où est-ce que tu vas chercher tout ça on se le demande


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Donc ça va, on peut tous rester



Comme çà, tu pourras voir les benchs de la 9800


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Global for president ! :love:



Euh, tu parles d'un programme


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Les modos peuvent même plus bannir ?  Mais ça sert *à rien* d'être modo maintenant alors !



C'est _hasbeen_ le statut de modo


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ha attention ! j'ai peut-être un G5 mono mais faudrait pas me confondre avec G4, je ne suis pas vieux moi !



Et alors : je suis bien conservé


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Qui est-ce qui éteind ?



Poildep ?


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu auras un deuxième cpu sous ton oreiller



Mouahahahahahaha


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je crache un peu dans la soupe là, non?









Quel porc


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hooooooooo.........
> un 4 a la suite.......



4, p'tit joueur


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

alors mes chers raleur , sa va pas mieux aujourd'hui ?   


moi je sais pas


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> 4, p'tit joueur



ok, tu fais fort, mais j'avais tres envie de me coucher, on en reparle se soir......


----------



## KARL40 (26 Avril 2005)

Un cri inutile : aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## toys (26 Avril 2005)

une réponse sans interet: BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ok, tu fais fort, mais j'avais tres envie de me coucher, on en reparle se soir......


Rhooo, je disais pas çà pour faire la comparaison avec moi : c'est par rapport à des pointures du flood comme Global ou SombreTemplier


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rhooo, je disais pas çà pour faire la comparaison avec moi : c'est par rapport à des pointures du flood comme Global ou SombreTemplier



non non.....8 a la suite c'est tres tres bien.....ce soir je m'y attaque.....   
mais de toute facon, j'aime bien le 4 a la suite apres bon, plus trop d'interet vu que tu es deja qualifié pour le face a face.....


----------



## madlen (26 Avril 2005)

Fais chier ses typos de merde dans flash !!! un coup c'est flou un coup ça marche...

RAS LE BOL


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Un cri inutile : aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


 Un smiley indispensable :


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu auras un deuxième cpu sous ton oreiller


Et toi, t'as toujours pas reçu de pack auto-ban ?


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs, ça fait un moment qu'on a pas croisé Finn........


Problèmes d'iMac


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

T'as pas besoin de 2° CPU DT


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Comme çà, tu pourras voir les benchs de la 9800


Oui, faut que j'y pense avant de recevoir Tiger. Sinon pas grave on pourra jamais comparer, qu'est-ce que ce serait dommage  !


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

DT s'est fait arrêter sur sa lancée de flood


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas besoin de 2° CPU DT


 Non, j'ai déjà une carte 3D qui compense. toi par contre... :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Oui, faut que j'y pense avant de recevoir Tiger. Sinon pas grave on pourra jamais comparer, qu'est-ce que ce serait dommage  !



Ben vi, çà mettra moins le doigt où çà fait mal


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> DT s'est fait arrêter sur sa lancée de flood


 En fait ce qui serait bien c'est de dire Dark et pas DT. Parce que quand je passe de temps en temps et que je veux savoir si quelqu'un s'est foutu de ma gueule (au hasard toi et SM qui en plus le fait dans les forums techniques) je peux rechercher Dark mais pas DT car il faut un mot de 3 lettres minimum.

Voilà, désolé d'avoir écrit un aussi long message ici


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est _hasbeen_ le statut de modo


Et puis la couleur n'est pas à la mode du tout, le super modo à l'air bien plus disco


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben vi, çà mettra moins le doigt où çà fait mal


 Bah aussi t'as que des vieux jeux pour tester, forcément les benchs vont pas être à mon avantage. Mais s'il y a une démo de Doom 3 qui sort ou si tu arrives à choper Halo je pense que la différence se verra quand-même (de toute façon, mon père est trop fleimard pour aller à la banque prendre de l'argent sur mon compte alors pour le moment ça m'a rien coûté).


----------



## Pierrou (26 Avril 2005)

JE DETESTE RESTER CHEZ MOI À RIEN FOUTRE UN APRES MIDI DE VACANCES !!!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

Je déteste voir des gens râler parce qu'ils n'ont rien à foutre.


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas besoin de 2° CPU DT


 Oui, c'est vrai que pour le moment j'ai surtout besoin de la puissance de l'ordi sur les jeux où le second proc ne sert à rien


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bah aussi t'as que des vieux jeux pour tester, forcément les benchs vont pas être à mon avantage.


J'ai testé sur UT1999, RTCW-Et, COD et UT2k4  



			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Mais s'il y a une démo de Doom 3 qui sort ou si tu arrives à choper Halo je pense que la différence se verra quand-même...



Halo, bof... J'attends Doom3  J'espère pour toi que la différence se verra ou alors c'est que la X800 est surdimensionnée pou r le mono 1.8


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

T'as aussi 1.5Go de ram ? que je ne sois pas trop avantagé


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> En fait ce qui serait bien c'est de dire Dark et pas DT. Parce que quand je passe de temps en temps et que je veux savoir si quelqu'un s'est foutu de ma gueule (au hasard toi et SM qui en plus le fait dans les forums techniques) je peux rechercher Dark mais pas DT car il faut un mot de 3 lettres minimum.
> 
> Voilà, désolé d'avoir écrit un aussi long message ici



Ah, désolé : je fréquente très peu les forums techniques et surtout, je ne dis jamais du mal des gens, sauf au bar


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et puis la couleur n'est pas à la mode du tout, le super modo à l'air bien plus disco



Vive le *VIOLET*


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est vrai que pour le moment j'ai surtout besoin de la puissance de l'ordi sur les jeux où le second proc ne sert à rien



Ah, c'est con hein


----------



## maiwen (26 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah, désolé : je fréquente très peu les forums techniques et surtout, je ne dis jamais du mal des gens, sauf au bar


 ce qui veut dire que tu ne fais que ça


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> J'ai testé sur UT1999, RTCW-Et, COD et UT2k4


UT 1999 > m'étonnerait qu'il exploite déjà une 9600 Pro :rateau:
RTCW-ET > un peu pareil mais pourquoi pas, si tu me dis comment faire des benchs avec (UT 99 pareil)
CoD > Si on peut faire des benchs avec la démo OK (t'as *vraiment* acheté cette bouse ? et pourquoi pas Mohaa tant que t'y étais ? )
UT2k4 > Celui là au moins on peut faire des benchs avec les outils santaduck en flyby et botmatch mais à mon avis y aura pas de différence entre ta 9800 et ma x800, y en avait déjà quasiment pas par rapport à la 9600.




			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Halo, bof...


Dommage, je pense que là la X800 aurait été pas mal à son avantage (sur le timedemo elle va tellement vite que les personnages n'ont pas le temps de finir leurs phrases  ).



			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> J'attends Doom3  J'espère pour toi que la différence se verra ou alors c'est que la X800 est surdimensionnée pou r le mono 1.8


Je pense qu'elle se verra de plus en plus sur les jeux à venir de toute façon.  




			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> T'as aussi 1.5Go de ram ? que je ne sois pas trop avantagé


Oui, 1,5 Go de RAM et le disque d'origine.


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah, désolé : je fréquente très peu les forums techniques et surtout, je ne dis jamais du mal des gens, sauf au bar


 J'ai dit "le fait", pas "le font", donc je parlais uniquement de SM pour ce qui était des forums techniques. Je me doute bien que tu ne côtoie pas n'importe qui


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah, c'est con hein


 Ben non, justement. Tu lis les message que tu cites des fois ? :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

Fréquenter SM, çà va pas non ?


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

Pkoi pas Mackie tant qu'on y est ?


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ce qui veut dire que tu ne fais que ça


 Non non, il passe aussi pas mal de temps à la cave à se faire ridiculiser par Num41


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

Ou même pire, Sonnyboy


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pkoi pas Mackie tant qu'on y est ?


 Dis pas du mal de mackie, il pourrait se venger quand il sera admin


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> UT 1999 > m'étonnerait qu'il exploite déjà une 9600 Pro :rateau:
> RTCW-ET > un peu pareil mais pourquoi pas, si tu me dis comment faire des benchs avec (UT 99 pareil)
> CoD > Si on peut faire des benchs avec la démo OK (t'as *vraiment* acheté cette bouse ? et pourquoi pas Mohaa tant que t'y étais ? )
> UT2k4 > Celui là au moins on peut faire des benchs avec les outils santaduck en flyby et botmatch mais à mon avis y aura pas de différence entre ta 9800 et ma x800, y en avait déjà quasiment pas par rapport à la 9600.



Je finis de tout collecter, de mettre çà sous Excel et zou, online sur le site du trooper avec le mode d'emploi (semaine prochaine j'espère, j'ai un vrai métier moi)


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Dis pas du mal de mackie, il pourrait se venger quand il sera admin


 Zut, j'avais oublié qu'il fallait pas se foutre de mackie.  C'est sorti tout seul :sick:


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Dis pas du mal de mackie, il pourrait se venger quand il sera admin



Il croit encore au Père Noel ?


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je finis de tout collecter, de mettre çà sous Excel et zou, online sur le site du trooper avec le mode d'emploi (semaine prochaine j'espère, j'ai un vrai métier moi)


 Tu peux pas mettre ça en HTML ou PDF plutôt que sur un tableau Excel (question de commodité pour ceux qui n'ont pas Office) ?


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

Haaaa... enfin une nouvelle page :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

Bon allez, pour fêter dignement mon 14 293ème message, je me casse


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ce qui veut dire que tu ne fais que ça



Retourne faire la princesse stagiaire


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux pas mettre ça en HTML ou PDF plutôt que sur un tableau Excel (question de commodité pour ceux qui n'ont pas Office) ?



Excel, c'est juste pour collecter les données et faire des tableaux, après çà sera de l'html ou du pdf selon mon humeur


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, pour fêter dignement mon 14 293ème message, je me casse


c'est çà, casse toi   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

je viens de voir que je n'aura pas la tnt avant 2007


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

Ben, une bonne qualité d'image c'est bien, mais pour regarder des programmes de merde, çà sert à rien


----------



## Grug (26 Avril 2005)

oh faiche


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

bon, c'est toujours le souk ici.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

ben alors Dark....on floode.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

pas facile le 4 a la suite......


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

ce serai dur de faire mieux que Gkatarn et ses 8 post de file.......


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

excusez moi mais pour mon 3300 eme post, 

* Ultraflood........... *


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ce serai dur de faire mieux que Gkatarn et ses 8 post de file.......



dur, tres dur........


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

bah, j'en suis a 7 quand meme........


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

bon , ok, je sors.........   


ps: et de 8......


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je déteste voir des gens râler parce qu'ils n'ont rien à foutre.



pareil.....

ps: tiens, ça fait 9........


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben, une bonne qualité d'image c'est bien, mais pour regarder des programmes de merde, çà sert à rien



pareil (v2.0).....

et de 10.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

je me sens seul sur ce fil.....


11, j'arrete de compter......


----------



## Grug (26 Avril 2005)

c'est fini ce floude


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

Pfff, une honte


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est fini ce floude








yes, je me sens moins seul.....


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

Global, viens lui monter ce qu'est un _vrai_ ultraflood  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, une honte



:mouais:

fait moins le malin maintenant...... :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (26 Avril 2005)

Z'avez pas aut'chose à faire ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Global, viens lui monter ce qu'est un _vrai_ ultraflood  :love:



ça risque de mal finir.......


----------



## KARL40 (26 Avril 2005)

Flood's not dead !


----------



## KARL40 (26 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est fini ce floude


 
Encore un qui se prend pour le pape du flood !


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Flood's not dead !



*Ultraflood powaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....*


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Encore un qui se prend pour le pape du flood !



oui, vivement que Finn revienne pour bannir tout ces floodeurs........


----------



## KARL40 (26 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Ultraflood powaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....*


 
Ca manque de conviction quand même !


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Ca manque de conviction quand même !



exact...mais je manque d'entrainement......


----------



## KARL40 (26 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> exact...mais je manque d'entrainement......


 
T'avais qu'à être là avant !


----------



## KARL40 (26 Avril 2005)

Surtout que maître GlobalCut ne donne plus de leçons ... Tu resteras toujours un "petit scarabée" *


* "Kung Fu"


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> T'avais qu'à être là avant !



gnagnagna.........


----------



## KARL40 (26 Avril 2005)

J'm'sens seul !


----------



## KARL40 (26 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> gnagnagna.........


 
T'es pas content ?


----------



## KARL40 (26 Avril 2005)

On ne floode pas n'importe comment !


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas content ?



....


----------



## KARL40 (26 Avril 2005)

Par exemple, il faut se dire : on va jusqu'à la page 183 aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> On ne floode pas n'importe comment !








 ....c'est le principe du flood... 
mais je prefere compter en post....tiens, 140 post aujourd'hui...?.......


----------



## KARL40 (26 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ....


 











...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben, une bonne qualité d'image c'est bien, mais pour regarder des programmes de merde, çà sert à rien





c'est bioman qui va poster ici ce soir quand je vais lui annoncer la nouvelle !!!   

il va regretter son ecran geant !!!     




ps : je oubliais


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> ...




t'as soif ?


----------



## KARL40 (26 Avril 2005)

......


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Par exemple, il faut se dire : on va jusqu'à la page 183 aujourd'hui ?




bon chemin .....on est a la page 72 !!!


----------



## KARL40 (26 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'as soif ?


 
C'est bon, j'ai ce qu'il faut !


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est bioman qui va poster ici ce soir quand je vais lui annoncer la nouvelle !!!
> 
> il va regretter son ecran geant !!!



prend le sat ou le cable......


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> ......




d'abord chien, maint cochon
tu deviens de plus en plus moche


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon chemin .....on est a la page 72 !!!



non, 143.......


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> prend le sat ou le cable......




mais on a le cable      

et c'est fiston qui squatte 24/24 avec canal j


----------



## KARL40 (26 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon chemin .....on est a la page 72 !!!


 
Tout dépend du nombre de messages affichés par page !
Là j'en suis à 143


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

pareil 143


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais on a le cable
> 
> et c'est fiston qui squatte 24/24 avec canal j



alors pourquoi la TNT...tu t'en fout, tu auras bientot les chaines de la TNT sur ton cable....et fiston, t'as qu'a lui en coller une......


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> pareil 143



pareil pour tous sauf Robertav.......


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> c'est çà, casse toi   :love:


Back


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

*et ça alors?????????????*


----------



## KARL40 (26 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ...et fiston, t'as qu'a lui en coller une......


 
Voila qui est bien dit !


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben, une bonne qualité d'image c'est bien, mais pour regarder des programmes de merde, çà sert à rien


Tout à fait d'accord (désolé.. :rose: )


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben alors Dark....on floode.....


fl.. quoi ?


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *et ça alors?????????????*


 Plus larges les captures d'écran !


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> fl.. quoi ?



non, rien....


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Global, viens lui monter ce qu'est un _vrai_ ultraflood  :love:


difficile quand-même avec toutes les nouvelles limitations.


----------



## KARL40 (26 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord (désolé.. :rose: )


 
Je dirais même plus ! Si c'est pour regarder ça, ETEIGNEZ LA !


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Z'avez pas aut'chose à faire ?


Faut que j'aille chier


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ..et fiston, t'as qu'a lui en coller une......





mais vous avez fini de lui coller des baffes a mon p'tit cheri de fiston ?????


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

Karl a dit:
			
		

> NOIR DESIR "Lola"
> 
> 'tain ! Que de regrets, que de regrets .....



pareil......


----------



## KARL40 (26 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Faut que j'aille chier


 
Fais chier, oui !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Plus larges les captures d'écran !





elle est genuine et pas trafiqué !!!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais vous avez fini de lui coller des baffes a mon p'tit cheri de fiston ?????



....ça lui ferait du bien, c'est moi qui te le dis........


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Ca manque de conviction quand même !


Clair. 
Regarde bien petit 

* ULTRAFLOOD POWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love:*​


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon chemin .....on est a la page 72 !!!


Pas pour les ignares qu'ils sont


----------



## KARL40 (26 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pareil......


 
_The Holy Economic War  _


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Tout dépend du nombre de messages affichés par page !


Une explication technique ici :affraid:
T'as pas honte ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Clair.
> Regarde bien petit
> 
> * ULTRAFLOOD POWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love:*​



tiens, on dirait du Imax ......


bon,....


*Ultraflood* 
*Ultraflood* 
*Ultraflood* 
*Ultraflood* 
*Ultraflood* 
*Ultraflood* 
*Ultraflood* 
*Ultraflood* 
*Ultraflood* 
*Ultraflood* 
*Ultraflood* 
*Ultraflood* 
*Ultraflood* 
*Ultraflood* 
*Ultraflood* 
*Ultraflood* 
*Ultraflood* 
...

j'ai bien compris....?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Clair.
> Regarde bien petit
> 
> * ULTRAFLOODAAAAHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love:*​




change la couleur, ils vont penser que c'est moi !!!!


----------



## KARL40 (26 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Clair.
> Regarde bien petit


 
:love: :love: 

T'ES PAS BIEN !


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais même plus ! Si c'est pour regarder ça, ETEIGNEZ LA !


En fait, ne la branchez que sur le lecteur DVD (mais attention, pas de triche, vous prenez des bons films en DVD, hein, si c'est pour s'acheter toutes les saisons de Friends autant passer la télé par la fenêtre :rateau: )


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, on dirait du Imax ......
> 
> 
> bon,....
> ...


 Nan rien du tout. 
Pour ultraflooder tu aurais du diviser ton message en autant de parties qu'il y a de mots dedans. :mouais:


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love:
> 
> T'ES PAS BIEN !


 Mais si.
De toute façon il n'y a que quelques personnes qui passent ici et c'est quand-même des sacrés floodeurs pour la plupart (je suis pas allé regarder la moyenne de stook ou robertav mais ça doit pas être si loin que ça de global).


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

Haaa... encore une nouvelle page :love: !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> En fait, ne la branchez que sur le lecteur DVD (mais attention, pas de triche, vous prenez des bons films en DVD, hein, si c'est pour s'acheter toutes les saisons de Friends autant passer la télé par la fenêtre :rateau: )




et la trilogie star wars ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Mais si.
> De toute façon il n'y a que quelques personnes qui passent ici et c'est quand-même des sacrés floodeurs pour la plupart (je suis pas allé regarder la moyenne de stook ou robertav mais ça doit pas être si loin que ça de global).




Robertav tourne autour de 28 post/jour......pas tres loin de global qui tourne a un 1/2 post de plus...
moi je n'en suis qu'a quasi 22........  

au fait, qui parlait d'ultraflood..?


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, on dirait du Imax ......
































































.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Mais si.
> De toute façon il n'y a que quelques personnes qui passent ici et c'est quand-même des sacrés floodeurs pour la plupart (je suis pas allé regarder la moyenne de stook ou robertav mais ça doit pas être si loin que ça de global).




elle a quoi ma moyenne ?????    

et puis ça m'arrive  A MOI de poster dans le tecnique !!!!   

si , si monsieur


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Robertav tourne autour de 28 post/jour......pas tres loin de global qui tourne a un 1/2 post de plus...
> moi je n'en suis qu'a quasi 22........
> 
> au fait, qui parlait d'ultraflood..?



houps, robertav vient de passer devant Global.......    
28,78.....waow......bravo robertav..... 

donc, je repette, 

Robertav: 28,78
Global: 28,58
le Stook: 21,88

y en a d'autres a plus de 20 post...?
poildep doit pas etre loin....19,80 je crois.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> elle a quoi ma moyenne ?????
> 
> et puis ça m'arrive  A MOI de poster dans le tecnique !!!!
> 
> si , si monsieur



:mouais:.....c'est fou, on ne doit pas aller dans les meme forums techniques... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> houps, robertav vient de passer devant Global.......
> 28,78.....waow......bravo robertav.....




amis , vas tu te la fermer ?????      

je ne floode pas moi !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Robertav tourne autour de 28 post/jour......pas tres loin de global qui tourne a un 1/2 post de plus...


Bah oui, forcément si on lui met des embûches il peut plus conserver son rythme. C'est intolérable


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> amis , vas tu te la fermer ?????
> 
> je ne floode pas moi !!!


 tapis :rateau: :casse:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (26 Avril 2005)

Ici il n'arrête pas de pleuvoir. Moi qui voulait faire un tour je peux toujours me brosser


----------



## Stargazer (26 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.pontida.fr/style_emoticons/default/dtc2.gif[img]
> [img]http://forums.pontida.fr/style_emoticons/default/dtc2.gif[img]
> [img]http://forums.pontida.fr/style_emoticons/default/dtc2.gif[img]
> [img]http://forums.pontida.fr/style_emoticons/default/dtc2.gif[img]
> ...


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

tapis


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:.....c'est fou, on ne doit pas aller dans les meme forums techniques... :rateau:




mon dernier dans le tecnique !!     

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3153236#post3153236

ben non, on va dans le meme !!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> amis , vas tu te la fermer ?????
> 
> je ne floode pas moi !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà ça veut faire le kéké mais ça oublie de bien faire ses balises !


 Va te recoucher :rateau:


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mon dernier dans le tecnique !!
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3153236#post3153236
> 
> ben non, on va dans le meme !!!!!


 Ça date quand-même


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Ici il n'arrête pas de pleuvoir. Moi qui voulait faire un tour je peux toujours me brosser


Ici aussi, j'ai donc choisi la sieste


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ça date quand-même




pfffffff il a seulement 3h30 !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà ça veut faire le kéké mais ça oublie de bien faire ses balises !


 Ca se fait pas d'éditer son message pour faire croire que je suis pas fichu de mettre une image


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfffffff il a seulement 3h30 !!!


 Et pendant ce temps t'en a posté facile 20 au Bar quand-même


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mon dernier dans le tecnique !!
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3153236#post3153236
> 
> ben non, on va dans le meme !!!!!



Il paraît que "tu es *le* meilleur"   Sûrement une faute de frappe


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

vbb a dit:
			
		

>


C'est de l'acharnement


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mon dernier dans le tecnique !!
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3153236#post3153236
> 
> ben non, on va dans le meme !!!!!



j'en viens, et il ont l'air de bien te connaitre, il t'appelle monsieur.....    
et puis, je prefere le forum video......


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il paraît que "tu es *le* meilleur"   Sûrement une faute de frappe




l'accident a eté reparé .....et le mot de passe aussi


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'en viens, et il ont l'air de bien te connaitre, il t'appelle monsieur.....
> et puis, je prefere le forum video......


 T'as tort. Les meilleurs forums techniques sont ceux de la MGZ :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est de l'acharnement



ok, boulage.....


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ok, boulage.....


 Ce crime ne va pas rester impuni longtemps


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ce crime ne va pas rester impuni longtemps



Merki..... :love:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (26 Avril 2005)

Ben alors ? C'est fini, on ne râle plus ici ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

et non.......


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et non.......




Comment ça, non ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (26 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça, non ?


Aaaaaaaah, j'aime mieux ça


----------



## CheepnisAroma (26 Avril 2005)

Dans 30 minutes, départ pour le boulot. En plus hier on nous a prévenus. Beaucoup de taf en retard, alors heures sup  
Ça fait ch*** non mais ça fait ch*** alors


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord (désolé.. :rose: )


pour une fois qu'on est d'accord


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Robertav tourne autour de 28 post/jour......pas tres loin de global qui tourne a un 1/2 post de plus...
> moi je n'en suis qu'a quasi 22........
> 
> au fait, qui parlait d'ultraflood..?



Ouais, ben y en a qui n'ont que çà à faire 

3,19 pour moi


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> T'as tort. Les meilleurs forums techniques sont ceux de la MGZ :love:



YESSSSS MGZ Powaaaaaaaaaaaa   


merde, pardon c'est celui-là  qu'il faut mettre


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ok, boulage.....



même pas mal


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et pendant ce temps t'en a posté facile 20 au Bar quand-même



Au moins


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Au moins





pssssss mauvaise langue !!!!!!              

j'ei encore posté tecnique entre temp !!!


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors ? C'est fini, on ne râle plus ici ?


si pkoi ?


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Avril 2005)

J'ai mal au crane 
sinon, ca va


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mal au crane
> sinon, ca va


 Avec ce que je viens de te mettre ça va pas s'arranger


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> si pkoi ?


 Tiens, un coup dans ton casque aussi :love:


----------



## KARL40 (26 Avril 2005)

Encore un floodeur


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Encore un floodeur


 Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à KARL40.


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> pour une fois qu'on est d'accord


 Je pense qu'on peut trouver d'autres sujets d'accord 
Par exemple que Num41 mérite le max d'étoiles au guide michelin pour son cassoulet.


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

ça floode plus ici.......


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

je pensais trouver un floodeur par ici.........  
j'aime pas flooder tout seul....


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, un coup dans ton casque aussi :love:



Bing, aïeuuuuu :casse:


----------



## Spyro (26 Avril 2005)

Takapa flooder espèce de floodeur


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2005)

hein ?


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'on peut trouver d'autres sujets d'accord
> Par exemple que Num41 mérite le max d'étoiles au guide michelin pour son cassoulet.



Au moins


----------



## Grug (26 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Au moins


 ben mange pas plus alors


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> hein ?



non, rien......


----------



## Spyro (26 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> hein ?


Non pas toi, l'autre


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non pas toi, l'autre


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben mange pas plus alors



Mme Trooper m'a mis au régime


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non pas toi, l'autre



ha!.....c'est a moi que tu parles.......


----------



## Spyro (26 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>


Arrête j'ai les oreilles qui sifflent


----------



## Grug (26 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non pas toi, l'autre


 ils sont trop nombreux !  :mad


----------



## Grug (26 Avril 2005)

les floudes aux floudeurs


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

[mode=Grug]...



> Ce message est masqué car Spyro est sur votre liste d'ignorés.



[/mode]


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2005)

Bravo pour tes 5800 messages ta sainteté


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

c'est vrai ça....5800.....
pas mal....pour un poisson......


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2005)

gloups


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> gloups



gloups.........


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> gloups



tiens, je manque de munitions......


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)




----------



## Spyro (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>


fégnasse


----------



## cadillac (27 Avril 2005)




----------



## toys (27 Avril 2005)

cadillac a dit:
			
		

>


hummmm des étoiles de mer peut-être !


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Avril 2005)

non, c'est un message codé...


----------



## toys (27 Avril 2005)

cadillac a dit:
			
		

>


star wars épisode 2 ! s'est ça!


----------



## toys (27 Avril 2005)

aller hop icq qui veut pas installer


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Avril 2005)

quelle idée d'installer icq aussi


----------



## toys (27 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> quelle idée d'installer icq aussi



pour avoir un pote qui habite au brazil et li ne tourne que sur icq voila


----------



## Spyro (27 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pour avoir un pote qui habite au brazil et li ne tourne que sur icq voila


Ben t'as qu'à utiliser iChat     

Eh oui on peut ajouter des contacts ICQ dans iChat


----------



## toys (27 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben t'as qu'à utiliser iChat
> 
> Eh oui on peut ajouter des contacts ICQ dans iChat




oui mais je n'arrive pas a m'inscrire. s'est payant se truc ou quoi?



peut t on rajouté les num icq a adium


----------



## Spyro (27 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui mais je n'arrive pas a m'inscrire. c'est payant ce truc ou quoi?


Non non, mais il se peut que ce soit bugué    


			
				toys a dit:
			
		

> peut t on rajouter les num icq à adium


Oui mais il faut un compte ICQ ou AIM pour ça


----------



## toys (27 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non non, mais il se peut que ce soit bugué    Oui mais il faut un compte ICQ ou AIM pour ça




ça marche merci


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2005)

Hell-o


----------



## CheepnisAroma (27 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Hell-o


Ici c'est le thread des râleurs pas celui des coucous


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (27 Avril 2005)

pfff il a fait beau une ptite matinée et maintenant c'est déjà terminé, fait d'nouveau tout gris  
Jveux vivre au soleil moi...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Jveux vivre au soleil moi...



* que de la gueule*   

http://www.demeco.fr/


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Hell-o



le bisou: il est où ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (27 Avril 2005)

Je viens de goûter le nouveau... ah oui c'est vrai pas de pub ici  
C'est un célèbre soda américain... une nouveauté : le lime, goût citron vert. Donc j'ai goûté et c'est vraiment pas bon


----------



## gKatarn (27 Avril 2005)

Salut les tanches


----------



## CheepnisAroma (27 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Salut les tanches


Aujourd'hui les jeunes se croient tout permis. Triste époque


----------



## gKatarn (27 Avril 2005)

Mouahahahahahahahahaha, pour une fois qu'on me qualifie de "jeune" ... tu dois te tromper


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Hell-o


 hell-o global


----------



## KARL40 (27 Avril 2005)

Et dire que je ne pourrais pas flooder aujourd'hui !


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Mouahahahahahahahahaha, pour une fois qu'on me qualifie de "jeune" ... tu dois te tromper


 Le choc que ça a du te faire. Heureusement que t'as encore le coeur bien accroché


----------



## gKatarn (27 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> hell-o global



Et les autres ? on pue de la g.... pour que Mossieu TemplierSombre ne les salue pas


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que je ne pourrais pas flooder aujourd'hui !


 C'est toujours les meilleurs qui s'en vont ... regarde moi : je peux quasiment jamais passer


----------



## CheepnisAroma (27 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Mouahahahahahahahahaha, pour une fois qu'on me qualifie de "jeune" ... tu dois te tromper


Tst tst tst... même les moins jeunes se croient tout permis de nos jours. Mais quelle époque vivons-nous


----------



## gKatarn (27 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Le choc que ça a du te faire. Heureusement que t'as encore le coeur bien accroché



pacemaker powaaaaa


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Et les autres ? on pue de la g.... pour que Mossieu TemplierSombre ne les salue pas


 Salut le vieux, tu veux pas aller de recoucher ? 
Désolé mais y en a qu'un qui dit bonjour, c'est normal que je lui réponde avant de parler à la plèbe, non ?


----------



## gKatarn (27 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours les meilleurs qui s'en vont ... regarde moi : je peux quasiment jamais passer


J'aime bien le _quasiment_


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> pacemaker powaaaaa


 T'as des piles de rechange j'espère ?


----------



## gKatarn (27 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Salut le vieux, tu veux pas aller de recoucher ?
> Désolé mais y en a qu'un qui dit bonjour, c'est normal que je lui réponde avant de parler à la plèbe, non ?



Je bosse moi, peux pas aller me recoucher comme un simple étudiant  
Et tu sais ce qu'elle te dit la plèble ?


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien le _quasiment_


 Bah à part pendant certaines vacacnes j'ai pas été beaucoup présent cette année. En tout cas j'ai moins posté que _certains_...


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je bosse moi, peux pas aller me recoucher comme un simple étudiant
> Et tu sais ce qu'elle te dit la plèble ?


 "  " ?


----------



## gKatarn (27 Avril 2005)

Y a de l'idée 

ou aussi çà :


----------



## duracel (27 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> T'as des piles de rechange j'espère ?



Présent, qui puis-je aider?


----------



## gKatarn (27 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> T'as des piles de rechange j'espère ?



Tu serais bien content du contraire


----------



## Balooners (27 Avril 2005)

Excusez-moi, mais vous commencez réellement à m'énerver d'être toujours énerver, si vous n'êtes pas content dehors !!!


----------



## duracel (27 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Excusez-moi, mais vous commencez réellement à m'énerver d'être toujours énerver, si vous n'êtes pas content dehors !!!


Pas content toi-même d'abord, T'es pas obligé de rester.


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Excusez-moi, mais vous commencez réellement à m'énerver d'être toujours énerver, si vous n'êtes pas content dehors !!!


Et toi t'as fier de ta signature peut-être ?


----------



## gKatarn (27 Avril 2005)




----------



## gKatarn (27 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas j'ai moins posté que _certains_...



Ouais, robertav, quelle flooodeuse


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2005)

Mais oui mais oui 
Chuis sûr que tu peux en trouver d'autres


----------



## supermoquette (27 Avril 2005)

Des CPU ?


----------



## KARL40 (27 Avril 2005)

ça pue ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (27 Avril 2005)

Et voilà c'est reparti. Le chien des voisins du dessus se remet à aboyer. Ça va durer des heures. J'en ai marre non mais j'en ai marre alors


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Des CPU ?


 Y a une variété impressionnante dans tes messages quand-même


----------



## CheepnisAroma (27 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Y a une variété impressionnante dans tes messages quand-même


CPU ? J'ai pas pigé le gag là


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> CPU ? J'ai pas pigé le gag là


 C'est pas grave c'est pas drôle  (SM ta gueule  )


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2005)

new page :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2005)

les nouvelles pages sont toujours une bonne nouvelle pour les mono g3


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2005)

Et les réceptions de l'ambassadeur sont toujours un succès


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2005)




----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2005)




----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2005)




----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et les réceptions de l'ambassadeur sont toujours un succès


Qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas lire comme conneries parfois


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2005)

Ce sujet mériterait de finir à la cave


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2005)

C'est vrai : plus ça avance et moins il y a de "" ou du ""


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Avril 2005)

*C'est plus le thread des râleurs mais des ultra floodeurs ici....*


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2005)

Y a même plus une page sans un "" ou un "" ou un ""


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est plus le thread des râleurs mais des ultra floodeurs ici....*


 Où est le problème ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ce sujet mériterait de finir à la cave



*Il n'y est pas déjà ?*


----------



## CheepnisAroma (27 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est plus le thread des râleurs mais des ultra floodeurs ici....*


Des flooders ici ? Où ça ? Où ça ?


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Il n'y est pas déjà ?*


 Bon allez, je t'aide : en général la cave c'est en bas et le Bar, tu vois, il est plutôt en haut


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Où est le problème ?



*Ici, tout pour moi est un problème...*   :rateau:    :rateau:


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Des flooders ici ? Où ça ? Où ça ?


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2005)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, je t'aide : en général la cave c'est en bas et le Bar, tu vois, il est plutôt en haut


*En général, tous les bars ont une cave, plutôt en bas, là où ils stoquent les futs de bière * :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Où est le problème ?


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2005)

Qui a osé mettre 2 étoiles à ce sujet ?


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Qui a osé mettre 2 étoiles à ce sujet ?


Objectif du jour : le faire passer à 1


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Qui a osé mettre 2 étoiles à ce sujet ?



*VRAI, l'en mériterait trois...*


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *VRAI, l'en mériterait trois...*


 .. de moins


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> .. de moins



merite pas d'etoiles ce fil.....j'ai du en mettre une pour faire baisser la moyenne......

et on le ferme jamais ce fil......


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> merite pas d'etoiles ce fil.....j'ai du en mettre une pour faire baisser la moyenne......
> 
> et on le ferme jamais ce fil......


 ce serait peut-être mieux de le fermer *à* jamais, non ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

y a toujours les meme ici.....

-DC-, Gkatarn, Darkounet......
et Global...


----------



## gKatarn (27 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Des CPU ?



Mouahahahha, mais va falloir songer à renouveler ton stock de vannes


----------



## gKatarn (27 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *VRAI, l'en mériterait trois...*



Je viens de lui en claquer 5


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> ce serait peut-être mieux de le fermer *à* jamais, non ?



tout a fait d'accord......


----------



## gKatarn (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> y a toujours les meme ici.....
> 
> -DC-, Gkatarn, Darkounet......
> et Global...




et stook


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> y a toujours les meme ici.....
> 
> -DC-, Gkatarn, Darkounet......
> et Global...


 Et puis, mais alors vraiment rarement, une fois de temps en temps par le plus grand des hasards, stook


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

tiens, pour une fois, je ne floode pas...:


Marre de TNT.......  
sont penibles......


----------



## gKatarn (27 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas grave c'est pas drôle  (SM ta gueule  )



Euh, si çà me fait rire


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

moi, dans ce fil.....?.....! 
jamais.....


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, pour une fois, je ne floode pas...:
> 
> 
> Marre de TNT.......
> sont penibles......


 Moi je les aime bien, ils m'ont livrés mon G5 avant qu'il soit fabriqué (p'têt pour ça qu'il manquait un proc.  )


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de lui en claquer 5


 C'est le problème avec parkinson, pas facile de viser


----------



## gKatarn (27 Avril 2005)

c'est pour çà que j'arrose


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, mais alors vraiment rarement, une fois de temps en temps par le plus grand des hasards, stook





*Ouais, hier, juste 11 messages d'affilée,mais chuis sur qu'il l'a pas fait fait exprès....*


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

calmez vous un peu!!!!!     

pfffffff j'ai du retard en lecture , trop de pages !!!    


sinon, ici il pleut encore et encore


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

et puis arretez de parler en mal des personnes absentes !!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Moi je les aime bien, ils m'ont livrés mon G5 avant qu'il soit fabriqué (p'têt pour ça qu'il manquait un proc.  )




:mouais:....
me fatigue....;il refuse de passer aujourd'hui......  
m'ont dis:  ,non,non, il faut attendre demain......


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Avril 2005)

Bonjour !   

150 pages de vide astral .... :hosto:


----------

